# شوية اسئلة على ذوقى asmicheal



## asmicheal (28 مارس 2010)

من الكلية الاكليريكية 

اسئلة اية بالروعة 

اتمنى تكون سبب بركة واستفادة ومتعة 
كما امتعتنى عند قرائتها 


افضلوا معايا 


:download:

*طبيعة الاجساد بعد القيامة :*


 ما هي طبيعة الأجساد بعد القيامة – تحدث عن ذلك على ضوء قيامة المسيح له المجد ومن خلال تعليم القديس بولس الرسول وأقوال الآباء – موضحاً الرأى الأرثوذكسى السليم بخصوص ذلك ؟ ​
*الإجابة*

اولاً : قيامة المسيح " باكورة " : في إجابة على سؤال بخصوص الجسد الممجد لقداسة البابا شنودة الثالث ، في كتابة تأملات في القيامكة ، يقول قداسته : 
1 – لاشك أن جسد القيامة بصفة عامة هو جسد ممجد وقد شرح القديس بولس هذا المجد بقوله هكذا أيضاً قيامة الأموات يزرع في هوان ، ويقام في مجد ، يزرع في ضعف ويقام في قوة ، يزرع جسماً حيوانياً ، ويقام جيماً روحياً " ( 1كو15 : 49 – 50 ) .


2 – فان كنا نحن سنقوم بجسد ممجد . بجسد روحانى فكم بالأولى كانت قيامة السيد المسيح . هذه القيامة التى كانت " باكورة " ( 1كو15 : 20 – 23 ) ونحن كلنا على مثالها سنقوم في القيامة العامة . واكبر دليل على أننا سنقوم بمثال تلك القيامة هى قول القديس بولس الرسول في رسالته إلى فيلبى . 
" يسوع المسيح الذى سيغير شكل جسد تواضعنا ليكون على صورة جسد مجده " ( فى3 : 21) 
والمعروف أن الجسد الممجد هو جسد روحانى ( 1كو15 : 44 – 49 ) والجسد الروحانى قد أرتفع عن الوضع المادى من أكل وشرب . وارتفع عن مستوى اللحم والعظام .. 




ثانياً : طبيعة الأجساد بعد القيامة : 
1 – بالنسبة لطبيعة الجساد بعد القيامة يمكننا أن نردد مع القديسي يوحنا ذهبى الفم : أن الجسد المقام سوف يكون نفس الجسد وأيضاً ليس هو ، بالمقارنة بالجسد الذى تحلل في القبر وإلى هذا يضيف البعض هذا التشبيه : كما أن الزجاج يكون من الرمل ولكنه ليس بعد هو الرمل ، بل هو شئ آخر غير هذ ا الذى أخذ منه ، وكمت أن السنبلة ليست هى بعد الحبة ، بل هى شئ أخر غير الحبة التى نبتت فيها ، هكذا أيضاً في القيامة ، فإن الجسد المقام يتغير ويتشكل إلى أفضل . إن الجسد الجديدي ، جسد القيامة ليس هو مخوقاً ما جديداً ، ليس له أية علاقة عضوية مع الجسد السابق بعد إنفصال النفس عن الجسد ، وتحلل هذا الجسد في القبر . هناك وحدة بين هذين الجسدين ، ولكن هناك أيضاً إختلاف . أنها نفس الوحدة والاختلاف بين الحبة والسنبلة التى تنبت فيها . 



2 – وهذا هو ما عبر عنه الرسول بولس وهو يتحدث عن الجسد المقام فقال : 
" ولكن يقول قائلاً ، كيف يقام الأموات وبأى جسد يأتون ؟ يا غبى . الذى تزرعه لا يحيا إن لم يمت . والذى تزرعه لست الجسم الذى سوف يصير ، بل حبة مجردة ، ربما من حنظة ، أو أحد البواقى . ولكن الله يعطيها جسماً كما أراد ، لكل واحد من البذور جسمه " ( 1كوة15 : 35 – 38 ) . 




3 – ومن الملاحظ هنا أنه لا إختلاف بين الحبة والنبتة التى درجت منها ، من حيث الجوهر ، ولكن بلا شك فإن الحبة شئ والنبتة شئ آخر هكذا الأمر بالنسبة للجسد المقام ، فهو لا يختلف في الجوهر عن الجسد الذى مات وتحلل ، ولكن بلا شك ، فإن الجسد المقام يكون إلى أفضل وإلى أحسن . 



4 – أما أوجه التشابة بين الحبة والجسد فهى تبدو في الملاحظات التالية : 
أ – كما أن الحبة لاتنمو إلا بعد أن تدفن وتموت ، هكذا جسد الإنسان سوف يقوم بعد أن يتعرض للموت والتحلل 
ب – تظهر الحبة بعد الأنبات بمظهر مختلف عما كانت عليه اولاً . وهذا يشير أيضاً إلى التغيرات التى سوف تطرأ على الجسد عند قيامته من الأموات . 
ج – لا يختلف النبت في جنسه عن حنس الحبة مهما اختلفت في مظهره وفيما صار إليه . هكذا الأمر بالنسبة للجسد المقام فلن يكون مخالفاً في جوهره عن الجسد المائت عن الرغم من أنه سوف يدخل عليه بعض اإمكانيات الجديدة التى لم تكن له أولاً . 
د – الحبة عند الأنبات تاخذ جسماً لم يكن لها أولاً ، ذلك لأن الله يعطى لك حبة ذلك الجسد الذى رتبه لها منذ بدء الخليفة ، وهكذا تأخذ كل حبه الجسد الذى خصصه الله لها . إن عبارة " الله يعطى " تعنى أن الحبة لا تأخذ هذا الجسد من نفسها ، وكذلك لا تأخذه من افنسان ولا من الطبيعة ولا من الأرض ، ولا من أى مصدر آخر إلا الله فالله هو الذى يعطى للحبة جسمها بواسطة هذه العوامل المختلفة التى تتطلبها عملية الإنبات . وغذ كان الأمر كذلك . فلا يجوز لنا أن نتسأل عن القوة التى ستقيم أجسادنا ، ويجب علينا ألا نجد في القيامة أمراً مستغرباً ذلك لأن الله الذى يعطى للحبة جسمها ، وقادر أيضاً على أن يقيم الجسد ، ويعطية الحياة بعد الموت . 
وعبارة " لكل واحد من البذور جسمه " تؤكد اننا سنقوم بنفس الأجساد التى كنا نحيا بها قبل الموت .



5 – فإنه من الواضح أن الجسد المقام ( جسد القيامة ) سوف يكون هو نفس الجسد الذى انحل بالموت ، ولكن بسبب الخصائص الجديدة التى سوف تدخل عليه ، فلا يكون هو الجسد الذى انحل ، حسب تعبير القديس يوحنا ذهبى الفم . وقد أشار القديس بولس الرسول على هذه الخصائص الجديدة ( 1كو و15 : 42 – 55 ) . 
ولقد اشار السيد المسيح بنفسه على هذا التغير الذى سوف نتعرض له الجساد في القيامة فقال : " لأنهم في القيامة لا يزوجون ولا يتزوجون بل يكونون كملائكة الله في السماء " ( مت22 : 30 ) ، " إذ لا يستطيعون أن يموتوا أيضاً لأنهم مثل الملائكة وهم أبناء الله إذ هم أبناء القيامة " ( لو20 : 36 ) 



6 – وعلى ذلك يمكن القول أن الأجساد المقامة ستكون روحانية ، ليس بمعنى أنه ينقصها العنصر المادى ، ووغلا كان قد حدث تناقص في تعليم القديس بولس الرسول ، بل بمعنى أن المادة التى تؤلف هذه الأجساد تتحرر من المطالب الطبيعية التى كانت تحتاج إليها في الحياة الأرضية ، ولا تتقيد بعامل المكان والزمان . هى أجساد من طبيعة جديدة متشابهة بأجساد الملائكة ، لا تقوم على طعام مادى أو شراب مادى ، كذلك تعنى كلمة " الروحانى الجسد الممتلئ بالروح القدس والخاضع لتأثيره وعمله ، كما يطلق تجاوزاً على الكوب الملئ بالماء انه " كوب من ماء " ولا يقصد بذلك مصنوع من ماء . وإذا كان الرسولبولس قدج تحدث في رسالته إلى غلاطية ( ص5 )  عما ينشأ من صراع مرير بين ما يشتهيه الروح وبين ما يشتهيه الجسد ، وإذا كان أيضاً يمكن أن تتخاذل الروح أمام مطالب الجسد ، كما أشار إلى ذلك في رسالته إلى رومية ( ص7 ) فإنه عند ما نلبس الجسد الروحانى فيما بعد ينتهى هذا الصراع ويختفى ، وتتجه إرادتنا على الدوام نحو الخير ، ويخضع الجسد لسلطان الروح ، ويزول مع زوال هذا الصراع كل ما كان يرتبط به من هوان وضعف وآلام وشر وشهوات ردئية وكل ما خلقته الخطية من أثار . 




7 – ولذلك كله وصف جسد القيامة بأنه جسد ممجد ( من13 : 43 ، مت17 : 1 – 8 ، فى3 : 21 ) . 
ثالثاً : آرا بعض اللاهوتيين السريان حول جسد القيامة : 
اورد المطران سويريوس أسحق ساكا في كتابة القيامة العامة ، خلاصة ما أورده اللاهوتيان الكبيران مارايونيس الدارى ومار موسى بن كيفا ، وكذلك رأى العلامة ان العبرى ، فقال : 
1 – لا يحتاج جسد القايمة إلى أكل وسرب ماديين ، لآن ذلك غنما يستمعل للنمو والتعويض عما يفقده الجسد من طاقات نتيجة الحرارتين الداخلية والخارجية . أما في العالم التالى حيث يصبح الجسد روحانياً فلا يزيذ ولا ينقص . لذلك لا يحتاج إلى الأكل والشرب ، وهو يشبع من رؤية الله ، كقول الرسول .. " فإن ملكوت الله ليس أكلاً ولا شرباً بل هو بر وسلام وفرح في الروح القدس " ( رو14 : 17 ) . 
2 – لا يمارس أهواءه السابقة كالزواج مثلاً . 
3 – لا يخضع للانفعالات المخزنة كالبكاء مثلاً . 
4 – إن بعض القوى النفسية تزادا قوة ونشاطاً ومفعولاً كالنطق مثلاً . أما قوتا الغضب والشهوة فتتلاشان نهائياً في الأنفس البارة . ويكون تلاشيهما سبباً في إزدياد الواداعة والحلمى فيها . أما في الأنفس الشريرة فتزدادان هياجاً وجموةحاً وتحترقان شوقاً إلى شهواتها الجسدية تزداد نشاطاً وحيوية وأثراً . فالعين مثلاً سوف لا تقتصر رؤيستها لما هو أمامها ، بل ترى كل شئ في مختلف الجهات في آن واحد ، مثل أستنشاق الرائحة من جميع الجهات وسماع الصوت من كل جانب . 
6 – من غالثابت أن النفس ستبقى محتفظة بقوة معرفتها ، كما أن الجسد أيضاً لا يعدم القوى الإدراكية فيه ، فإذا كان ذلك ، فما المانع من ىأن يعرف الناس بعضهم بعضاً ( مثل الغنى والعازر ) . 
7 – الجساد بعد اقليامة ، سيكون لها عمر وهيئة وقامة : 
أما العمر فقد قدرة اللاهوتين بثلاثين ( 30 ) عاماً حيث أن هذه السنة هى السنة الكاملة للإنسان في هذا العالم ، وهى سن آدم يوم خلقه الله ، والسن التى شرع فيها الرب يسوع في خدمته العلنية . فليس هناك إذن شيخوخته أو طفولة .. الأمور التى تعتبر نقصاً . أما بالنسبة للقيامة والهيئة ، فسيكون هناك تساو بين الجميع : قامة واحدة معتدلة وهيئة جميلة جداً ، فتنقى النقائق عن الجسد ، وتزول معايبة ، فلا طويل ولا قصير ، ولا أقطع زولا أجدع ولا أعمى .. ألخ ذلك أن افختلاف في الهيئة والآعمار ناتج عن خضوع افنسان للخطيئة واستعباده لها . أما في العالم الروحى فسيتحرر منها ومن أعراضها . 
8 – إن الإعتقاد بجسد روحى أو هوانى وما أشبه ، أو استناف آخر مثله ، هو أنكار للقيامة ، لأن قيامة جسد روحى أو هوائى أو غير ذلك بدلاً من جسد مادى ، لا يعتبر قيامة بل أبداعاً أو خلقاً من جديد . أن الجسد لا يمكن أن يكون روحياً بالمعنى الحصرى ، بل من باب الإستعارة والمجاز ، كما يقضى البرهان المنطقى ، لأن الجسد مركب من عناصر مادية ، أما الروح فمنزه عن كل شبه مادة . 



:download:​


----------



## asmicheal (28 مارس 2010)

ماذا تعرف عن جهنم النار – من خلال الكتاب المقدس – كمقر اخير للأشرار ؟ 



ج : 1 – عندما أعد الرب جهنم لم يعدها للبشر ، وإنما أعدها إبليس وملائكته ، حيث يكون هناك العذاب الابدى ( مت 25: 41 – 46 ) . 



2 – وأعد الرب للإنسان الملكوت : ( مت24 : 31 – 34 ) ذلك الذى وعد به الذين يحبونه ويتقونه ( مت 5 : 3 ، لو 22 : 29 ، يو3 : 3 ) . 




3 – وكلمة جهنم : 
أ – مركبة من كلمتين " جى " وتعنى ارض و " هنوم " وهو إسم وادى يسمى وادى هنوم " جي هنوم " . 

ب – وقد كان يعبد في هذا الوادى ، قديماً ، إله يسمى مولك ( 1مل11 : 7 ) وعندما تملك يوشيل الملك الصالح ابطل هذه العبادة الشريرة ( 2مل23 : 10 – 14 ، 2أى34 : 4 –5 ) . وجعل وأدى ابن هنوم مزبلة لسكان اورشليم حيث كان يرمى فيها جثث الحيوانات المائتة فتنتن ويصيبها العفن ويسرى فيها الدودج وتحرق تلك القمامات بالنار فكانت النار لا تنقطع والدود فيه لا يموت ( مر9 : 43 – 44 ) .


ج – ومن كلمة " جى " و " هنوم " أى وادى هنوم أتخذت جهنم اسمها ، وإتخذ موضع العذاب ومكان العقاب اسمه ، فصارت هذه الكلمة تعبيراً عن الموضع الأبديى للعذاب ( مت5 : 22 ، 10 : 28 ، 23 : 15 ، 25 : 46 ، 2بط2 : 4 ) ( اما وأدى هنوم الآن فهو يسمى وادى الربانية ) . 


د – وقد دعى في هذا المكان يبصق لما ينبعث منه من روائح كريهة من جثث وحرائق وديدان وغيرها وقد يكون معناها وادى البغضة والكراهية حيث كان الآباء يحرقون آباءهم للآلهة الوثنية مولك وكموش ( ار7 : 31 – 32 ) . 





4 – حقيقة وجود جهنم : 
أ – ورد في الكتاب المقدس إسم جهنم بصريح العبارة لتدل على العذاب الأبدى ( مت5 : 22 ، يع3 : 6 ، مر9 : 43 – 47 ) 
ب – وورد في الكتاب المقدس آيات عديدة تتكلم عن عذاب الأسرار بعد الدينونة : ( مت25 : 46 ، رؤ20 : 10 ) 
ج – ووردت آيات تدل على مكافأة الأبرار بنعيم دائم وتدل أيضاً على مجازات الأشرار بعذاب دائم ودون تميز أو فرق زمنى : ( مت25 : 31 – 42 ، يو5 : 28 – 29 ، اع24 : 25 ) . 




5 – جهنم النار : 
وفي جهنم حيث يكون العذاب والنار الأبدية التى تختلف كثيراً عن النار العادية : 
أ – فالنيران العادية مصنوعة أما نار جهنم فهى مخلوقة 
ب – فالنيران العاديةو وقتيه أما نار جهنم فهى أبدية 
ج فالنيران العادية تعطى مع الوهج والحرارة نوراً أما نار جهنم نار مظلمة 
د – فانيران العادية حارقة قاضية أما نار جهنم فهى فانية وغير مضيئة . 
هـ - فالنيران العادية غاشمة أما نار جهنم فهى نار عاقلة . مميزة تحكمها نواميس وضوابط 
و – النيران العادية أرضية أما نار جهنم فهي أخروية . ( انظر (ى أش33 : 1 ، عب 12 : 29 ، مر9 43 ، 2بط2 : 4 ، حز19 : 14 ، اش66 : 24 ، مر6 : 10 – 12 ) . 



6 – بين الجحيم وجهنم : 
أ – في الجحيم أرواح فقط ، أما في جهنم فغلإنسان كله روحاً وجسداً . 
( لو 16 : 19 – 31 ، مت 5 : 27 – 30 ، مر 9 : 49 ) . 
ب – الهاوية سكن فيها القديسون زماناً ، أما جهنم فلن ترى قديسين ولن يراها قديسون 
( مز30 : 3 ، حز32 : 18 ، أع2 : 27 – 31 ) . 
ج – ذكر عند السيد المسيح أنه نزل إلى الجحيم ولم يذكر عنه أنه ذهب إلى جهنم 
( 1بط4 : 6 ، عب2 : 10 – 15 ، اش61 : 1 ) 
د – الهاوية لها نهاية أما جهنم فهى أبدية . ( مت25 : 41 – 46 لا، 2تس1 : 6 – 10 ، يه6 و 7 و 13 ) . 
ه – ليس في الجحيم عذابات كعذاب جهنم فعذاب الهاوية هو عذاب نابع من الضمير ، عذاب داخلى . ( رؤ2 : 15 ، لو16 : 25 ) . أما جهنم فهى النار الأكلة التى لا تطفأ ، الوقائد الأبدية . ( أش33 : 14 ، مت 5 : 22 ) 
و – أن جهنم أقدم وأكثر في الزمن من الجحيم ، ولكن الجحيم أقدم وأكثر في العمل من جهنم . فجهنم خلقت بعد خطيئة الشيطان وسقوطه ( اش14 ) . 
ز – في الجحيم قد يوجد الرجاء ولكن في جهنم يوجد اليأس وينعدم الرجاء ( زك9 : 11 – 12 ، رؤ6 : 15 – 17 ، مز49 : 14 – 15 ) . 

:download:​


----------



## asmicheal (28 مارس 2010)

*المــلــكـــــــــــــوت : *
* تحدث عن " الملكوت " من حيث هو المقر الأخير والأبدي للأبرار والقديسين ؟ *




*ج : 1 – ورد كلمة ملكوت في الكتاب المقدس للدلالة على : *
*أ – ملكوت السموات ( مت8 : 11 ، أع14 : 22 ) . *
*ب – الكنيسة المقدسة وهى ملكوت الله على الأرض ( مت13 : 47 – 50 ) . *
*ج – امتداد الإنجيل وانتشار الكرازة بالخلاص بالمسيح ( مت4 : 23 ، 13 : 19 ) . *




*2 – والملكوت السمائى يعبر عنه في الكتاب المقدس : *
*أ – " بالسماء " أو " أوشرليم السمائية الجديدة " كما رأها القديس يوحنا الحبيب ( رؤ21 : 2 – 4 ) . *
*ب – ويسميها القديس بولس الرسول " المدينة العتيدة " ( عب13 : 14 ) و " وطناً أفضل سماوياً " ( عب11 : 16 ) " المدينة التى لها الأساسات التى صنعها وبارنها الله ( عب11 : 8 – 10 ) . *




*3 – المجئ الثانى والملكوت : *
*ويخبرنا القديس متى البشير أن ابتداء الملكوت السماوى مرتبط بالمجئ الثانى للمسيح وإذ يدون لنا هذه الكلمات " ومتى جاء ابن الإنسان في مجده ... ثم يقول الملك للذين عن يمينه تعالوا يا مباركى أبى رثوا الملكوت المعد لكم منذ تأسيس العالم " ( مت25 : 31 – 40 ) . *



*4 – وبالمجئ الثانى ينتهى العالم ، ويقام الأموات الأبرار والأشرار ، ثم تبدأ الدينونة ( يو5: 28 – 29 ) " فيخرج الذين فعلوا الصالحات على قيامة الحياة " ، ثم يقول الملك " تعالوا يا مباركة أبى رثوا الملكوت المعد لكم منذ تأسيس العالم " ( مت25 : 34 ) . فيجئ المسيح ثانية تتم القيامة ويبدأ الملكوت .*



*5 – وملكوت السموات ، أبدى ، أى لا نهاية له ، هذا قال الكتاب : *
*" فيضى هؤلاء إلى عذاب أبدى والأبرار إلى حياة أبدية " وقال أيضاً : " هؤلاء إلى الحياة الأبدية وهؤلاء إلى العار للإزدراء الأبدى " ( دا12 : 2 ) . أنظر ( يو5 : 28 – 29 ، رو2 : 7 – 16 ) . *



*6 – " رثوا الملكوت المعد لكم " فلمكوت الله معد لأولاد الله ، وهو يبدأ هنا على الأرض ويكمل في اللأبدية السعيدة ، هناك حيث الراحة والسعادة الأبدية ، حيث مسكن الله مع الناس . ( فى1 : 20 – 25 ، 2كو 5 : 1 – 10 ) . *



*7 – أما عن وصف أورشليم السماوية " الملكوت " ، وعدم إحتياجها إلى شمس أو قمر ، وعدم دخول دنس أو رجس أو كذب إليها فأنظر سفر الرؤيا للقديس يوحنا الحبيب الإصحاح الحادى والعشرون كله . *



:download:​


----------



## asmicheal (28 مارس 2010)

هل الهاوية هى القبر ؟ 
ج : يظن البعض أن الهاوية والقبر كلمتان بمعنى واحد ولكن هناك فرق كبير بين الهاوية والقبر : 



1 – أن الهاوية مقر للأرواح أما القبر فمقر للأجساد . 
أ – ( 2صم 21 : 14 ، جا 12 : 7 ، مز 16 : 10 ، أع2 : 27 و 31 ، أم 23 : 14 ) . 
ب – وكلمة ( قبر ) أى المكان الذى توضع فيه أجساد الموتى هي بالعبرانية كوبير وباليونانية منينيون mneneion   ولم يرد أبداً ما يفيد أن الجسد في الهاوية كما لم يرد ما يفيد أن الروح في القبر مما يثبت أيضاً الفرق بين الاثنين . 



2 – نفوس الهاوية متحركة :
فالنفوس التى في الهاوية نفوس حية متحركة ، ( مز55 ة: 15 ، عد16 : 30 – 33 ، مر31 : 55 ) . 
أما الأجساد في القبر فمائته هامدة لا تتحرك . 



3 – يوجد بالهاوية آلام وعذابات : أما في القبر فلا يوجد شئ من ذلك . 



4 – القبر للفرد الواحد اما الهاوية فللجموه . ( مز88 : 4 – 6 ، هو 13 : 14 ، 1بط3 : 29 ) . 



5 – القبر على وجه الأرض ، أما الهاوية ففى أقسام الأرض السفلى : ( أف4 : 8 – 9 ، أش14 : 15 ، رو9 : 2 ) 



6 – لم يذكر الكتاب المقدس أن انساناً حفر الهاوية أو إنساناً وضع فيها إنساناً آخر كما حدث في القبر . فالله له المجد هو الذى أوجد الهاوية وهو الذى يرسل إليها البشر الأشرار ( مز88 : 4 – 6 ، رؤ9 : 18 ) . 



7 – يذكر الكتاب المقدس وجود محاثاعت في الهاوية ( لو16 : 19 – 31 ) وأرواح الهاوية أرواح ناطقة متكلمة وهذا لا يتفق مع القبر . 



8 – الهاوية مقر للشيطان والوحش : ( رؤ17 : 7 – 8 ) ، رؤ20 : 1 – 3 ) . كما يسمى الشيطان بملاك الهاوية ( رؤ9 : 11 ) . 


:download:​


----------



## asmicheal (28 مارس 2010)

*" نزل إلى الجحيم من قبل الصليب " اشرح ذلك ؟ *



ج – 1 – كان الجحيم قبل الصليب والفداء بالمسيح مقراً لأرواح كل البشر ، تذهب إليه جميع الأرواح بعد خروجها من الجسد . 



2 – ولقد أشتاق رجال العهد القديم ، في الإيمان ، إلى الخلاص الذى يتم بمجئ السيد المسيح وصلبه وموته وقيامته ( تك49 : 18 ، مز119 : 66 ، لو2 : 29 – 32 ) . 



3 – وبمجئ الرب وتجسده وصلبه وموته وقيامته وصعوده كسر شوكة الموت ( هو13 : 14 ) ورد آدم وبنية كل الذين ماتوا في الأيمان وعلى الرجاء ، إلى الفردوس وأنقذهم من الجحيم ( زك9 : 11 – 12 ، 1بط4 : 6 ) .



 4 – ومن ثم صار للمؤمنين بالمسيح الأبرار والقديسين أن يدخل بأرواحهم بعد خروجهما من الجسد إلى فردوس النعيم . أما الجحيم فقد صار بعد الصليب والفداء بالمسيح مقراً لأرواح الأشرار فقط . 



5 – ولذلك نصلى ونقول : " نزل إلى الجحيم من قبل الصليب " . القداس الباسيلى ، " أعطيت اطلاقاً لمن قبض عليهم في الجحيم " . القداس الغريغورى ، " الذى من قبل صليبه المحيى نزل إلى الجحيم ورد آبانا آدم وبنية إلى الفردوس " . ( قسمة عيد القيامة )



6 – وهكذا نجد في الطقس الكنسى أن يوم السبت الذى يلى يوم الجمعة العظيمة التى صلب فيها المسيح يسمى (" سبت النور )؟ أو ( سبت الفر ) ، لأن فيه أشرق المسيح له المجد بنوره على الذين كانوا جالسين في الظلمة في ظلال الموت في الجب الأسفل ( مز88 : 4 – 6 ) فهو سبت الفرح الذى تهلل فيه وفرح كل رجال العهد القديم الذين ماتعوا في الأيمان وعلى الرجاء وأنقذهم الرب وردهم إلى الفردوس . 


:download:


----------



## asmicheal (28 مارس 2010)

*+ الجحيم : *
الجحيم أو الهاوية مقر الأرواح الشريرة وسمى بذبلك اشتقاقاً من الكلمة العبرية ( Sheol) 
" شيئول " والكلمة اليونانية (  hades) " هاديس " . أما الكلمة القبطية فهى (  amenty ) " أمنتى " والكلمة العبرانية مشتقة من الفعل ( هوى )ظ ( يهوى ) أو سقط إلى أسفل . كل هذه الكلمات والمعانى أطلقت على هذا المكان الذى كان فيه أرواح البشر جنيعاً قبل الفداء والذى يوجد فيه الأن أرواح الآشرار في انتظار يوم القيامة والدينونة . 

*2+ وله في الكتاب المقدس أسماء كثيرة : *
أ – الجحيم ( مز30 : 3 ، مت 16 : 18 ) . 
ب – الهاوية ( تك42 : 38 ، أع2 : 31 ) . 
ج – الجب ( مز28 : 1 ، حز26 : 20 ) .
د – الجب الأسفل ( مز88 : 4 – 6 ، أش14 : 15 ) . 
هـ - السجن ( أش24 : 22 ، 1بط3 : 19 ) . 
و : الحبس ( مز142 : 7 ، أى 40 : 13 ) . 
ز – البئر ( رؤ 9 : 1 – 2 ) . 
ح : الأرض السفلى ( تث32 : 22 ، رؤ5 : 3 ) . 
ط : الحفرة ( أى33 : 17 و 24 و 28 ) ( مز30 : 9 ) . 
*3– وهو مكان الأشرار : *
يقول المزمور " الأشرار يرجهون إلى الهاوية كل الأمم الناسيين الله " ( مز9 : 17 ) ( مز49 : 14 – 15 ) وأنظر ( مز31 : 7 ) . 
*4– وهو مكان مؤقت : *
أ – فالهاوية قبل الصليب كانت مقراً ومستقراً لكل الأرواح إلى حين ، إلى أن فتح الرب الفردوس وأدخل الذين كانوا في الهاوية ، والذين ماتوا في الإيمان وعلى الرجاء فيه . 
ب – وبعد الصليب صارت الهاوية مقر مؤقت للأشرار ، فيه ينتظرون صدور الحكم ( مت24 : 41 ، يو5 : 29 ، مت 25 : 46 ) . 
*5 + وفي الهاوية نار وعذاب : *
أ – كما في مثل الغنى والعازر ( لو16 : 23 – 28 ) ( تث32 : 2 ) ( رؤ9 : 1 – 2 ) . 
ب – ولا يمكن ان يكون بالهاوية نيران مادية ، إذ أن ساكنى الهاوية هم أرواح وليسوا اجساداً ، كما لا يمكن أن تكون هذه النار هي نار جهنم ، إذ أن النار الأبدية المعدة لإبليس وجنوده لم تفتح بعد .. 
ج – ولكن هذه النار وهذا اللهب وذلك العذاب هو نار عذاب وتأنيب الضمير ، وما الدخان الصاعد من البئر كدخان اتون عظيم إلا تنهدات وزفرات ساكنى الهاوية الذين يألأتون متوجعين على الأيام التى مضت وفيها اهانوا أسم الله ، متألمين على خطاياهم الكثيرلاة التى سببت لهم الوجود في الهاوية . 
*6 + والهاوية الان مقر لآنتظار أرواح الاشرار : *
أ – قال داود النبى في سفر المزامير " ليخز الأشرار ليسكنوا في الهاوية " . 
ومعلوم أن " الذى ينزل إلى الهاوية لا يصعد " ( أى7 : 9 – 10 ) . 
ب – ففي الهاوية تبقى أرواح الأشرار منتظرة يوم الدينونة الرهيب ( رؤ20 : 11 – 13 ) 
ج – والهاوية تتبع الموت ( رؤ6 : 7 – 8 ) ، وحينما أبتلع الموت الإنسان يسلمكه إلى الهاوية . فالموت هو الحالة الذى ينتهى به حياة الإنسان الشرير ، والهاوية هى المكان الذى ينتهى فيه الإنسان الشرير منتظرة الجزاء . 



:download:


----------



## asmicheal (28 مارس 2010)

*الفردوس : *


​* قال الرب له المجد للص اليمين " الحق أقول لك إنك اليوم تكون معى في الفردوس " ( لو23 : 42 – 43 ) – تحدث عن الفردوس مقر إنتظار أرواح الأبرار والصديقين ؟ *



*ج :1 – الفردوس : *
*أ – كلمة فارسية الأصل وأدخلت إلى اليونانية PARADISOUS  براديسوس ومعناها حديقة أو بستان أو جنة . *
*ب – ووردت في الكتاب المقدس ست مرات : *
*1 – ثلاث مرات للإشارة إلى الفردوس السماوى الذى هو مقر إنتظار الأرواح البارة : ( لو23 : 43 ، 2كو12 : 4 ، رؤ2 : 7 ) *
*2 – وثلاث مرات أخرى بمعنى جنة أو حديقة . ( نح2 : 8 ، جا2 : 5 ، نش4 : 13 – 14 ) *



*2 – غلق الفردوس وفتحه : *
*بعد أن طرد الرب الإله أدم من الفردوس ( تك3 : 23 ) صمت الكتاب صمتاً كاملاً عن يذكر عن أن يذكر شيئاً عن ذلك الفردوس ، ومن بداية سفر التكوين حتى الإصحاح الثالث والعشرين من إنجيل معلمنا لوقا البشير لم يتكلم الكتاب المقدس شيئاً عن هذا الفردوس ، حتى جاء الوقت صرخ فيه اللص على الصليب قائلاً للسيد المسيح : *
*" اذكؤنى يارب متى جئت في ملكوتك " فقال له يسوع " الحق الحق أقول لك أنك اليوم تكون معى في الفردوس " ومن هذا التاريخ انفتح باب الفردوس . *
*+ ولذلك تقول القمسة : " ورد آبانا آدم وبنية إلى الفردوس " .*
*+ وتصلى الكنيسة على المؤمنين المنتقلين في صلاة الجناز : " أفتح لها ( أى النفس المنتقلة ) يارب باب الفردوس كما فتحته لذلك اللص " . *



*3 – الفردوس كمقر إنتظار . *
*أ – ومن ثم صار الفردوس بعد الصليب مقرأ لإنتظار أرواح الأبرار والقديسين ، بعد أن كانت أرواحهم تذهب إلى الهاوية على رجاء . *
*ب – فنحن نؤمن أن للكنيسة ثلاث مراحل : *
*1 – ففي الأرض تحيا الكنيسة ككنيسة مجاهدة . *
*2 – وفي الفردوس تعيش ككنيسة منتظرة . *
*3 – وفي الملكوت تحيا ككنيسة منتصرة . *
*والكنيسة تصل إلى الفردوس بعد الإنتقال مباشرة من هذا العالم ، كما أنها تصل إلى الملكوت بعد الدينونة مباشرة *




*4 – ومن أوصاف هذا الفردوس : *
** فردوس النعيم                 ( رؤ7 : 16 – 17 ) *
** حضن آبائنا القديسين .      ( لو16 : 22 – 23 ) *
** موضع خضرة وماء الراحة . ( مز23 : 1 – 3 و 6 ) *
** الموضع الذى هرب منه الحزن والكآبة والتنهد ( لو16 : 25 ، رؤ6 : 9 – 11 ، رؤ14 : 12 – 13 ) . *
** نور القديسين . ( مت 13 : 43 ، دا 12 : 3 )  . *
** السماء الثالثة .   ( 2كو12 : 1 – 4 ) . *




*5 – أرواح الفردوس : *
*1 – أرواح حية حرة طليقة خالية من قيود الجسد . *
*2 – كما انها تتمتع أيضاً بالبلمعرفة الواسعة أكثر مما كانت وهي في الجسد ( 1كو13 : 12 ) *
*3 – وهناك ينعمون بتجلى الرب وظهورة لهم بين الحين والحين بشئ من الظهورات – فيعيشوا في رؤى لكى يعزيهم ويفرحهم ويبعث في قلوبهم الفرح والسرور ( 2كو12 : 1 – 4)*
*4 – وفي الفردوس يذداد فيهم الحب نحو الله والإنسان لذلك يصلون لأجلنا ويتشفعون عنا ... *
*5 – أرواحهم أيضاً ستستريح لذلك سمى الله الفردوس بـ " الفردوس " لأن معناه " راحة " ( رؤ14 : 12 – 13 )"  *
*6 – أرواحهم تسبح وتبارك الله لأنهم مسرورون ومبتهجون بوجودهم مع الله ... *





* أى  سماء صعدوا إليها ... ثم ما هي السماء الثالثة ؟ وكم عدد السموات في الكتاب ؟ *

*ج : قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث – سنوات مع أسئلة الناس – الجزء الأول – الطبعة الثانية – س24 – ص 40 و 42 . السماء التى نزل منها رب المجد ، وإليها صعد ، ليست هى السماء التى صعد إليها أخنوخ وإيليا ، وغيرهما إذن ما هى السموات التى نعرفها ، والتى ذكرها الكتاب ... *

*1 + سماء الطيور : *
*السماء التى يطير فيها الطير ، هذا الجو المحيط بنا ، وذلك قال عنها الكتاب طير السماء . ( تك1 : 26 ) ، وطير السماء ( تك7 : 3 ) . وهذه السماء فيها السحاب وفيها يسقط المطر ( تك8 : 2 ) . يمكن أن تسبح فيها الطائرات حالياً ، وتحت السحاب ، أو فوق السحاب . *


*2 + هناك سماء ثانية : *
*أعلى سماء الطيور وهي سماء الشمس والقمر والنجوم . *
*أى الفلك او الجلد " ودعا الله الجلد سماء " ( تك1 : 8 ) وهكذا يقول الكتاب نجوم السماء ( مر13 : 25 ) وهي التى قيل عنها في اليوم الرابع من ايام الخليقة " وقال الله لتكن أنوار في جلد السماء ... لتنير على الأرض فعمل الله النيرين العظيمين .. والنجوم " ( تك1 : 14 – 17 ) وهذه غير سماء الطيور ... ومع ذلك فحتى هذه السماء ستنحل وتزول في اليوم الأخير ، إذ تزول السماء والأرض ( مت5 : 18 ) . وكما قال القديس يوحنا في رؤياه : " ثم رأيت سماء جديدة وأرضاً جديدة ، لأن السماء الأولى والأرض الأولى قد مضتا ، والبحر لا يوجد فيما بعد " ( رؤ12 : 1 ) . *



*3 + السماء الثالثة ، هى الفردوس ... *
*وهى التى صعد إليها بولس الرسول ، وقال عن نفسه " اختطف هذا إلى السماء الثالثة ... أختطف إلى الفردوس " ( 2كو12 : 2 – 4 ) . وهى التى قال عنها الرب للص اليمين " اليوم تكون معى في الفردوس " ( لوقا 23 : 43 ) . وهى التى نقل إليها الرب أرواح أبرار العهد القديم الذين أنتظروا على رجاء ، وإليها تصعد أرواح الأبرار الآن ... إلى يوم القيامة ، حيث ينتقلون إلى أورشليم السمائية ( رؤ21 ) . *




*4 + وأعلى من كل هذه السموات ، توجد سماء السموات .. *
*قال عنها داود في المزمور " سبحيه يا سماء السموات " ( مز148 : 4 ) وهى التى قال عنها السيد المسيح " ليس أحد صعد إلى السماء ، إلا الذى نزل من السماء ، إبن الإنسان الذى هو في السماء " ( يو3 : 13 ) *
*إنها السماء التى فيها عرش الله ....*​*قال عنه المزمور " الرب في السماء كرسيه " ( مز11 : 4 ، 3 – 10 : 19 ) . وأمرنا السيد ألا نحلف بالسماء لآنها كرس الله ( مت15 : 34 ) . وهذا ما ورد في سفر اشعياء ( 66 : 1 ) . وما شهد به القديس اسطفانوس أثناء رجمه ، حيث راىى السماء مفتوحة أو ابن الإنسان قائماً عن يمين الله ( أع7 : 55 – 56 ) . *
*كل السماوات التى وصل غليها البشر ، هى لا شئ إذا قيست بالنسبة إلى تلك السماء ، سماء السموات . ولذلك قيل عن ربنا يسوع المسيح : " قد اجتاز السموات " ( عب4 : 14 ) ، وصار أعلى من السماوات " ( عب7 : 26 ) . وقد ذكر سليمان الحكيم سماء هذه يوم تدشين الهيكل . فقال للرب في صلاته " هوذا السموات وسماء السموات لا تسعك " ( أم8 : 27 ) ، ( 2أى6 : 18 ) . *
*سماء السموات هذه لم يصعد غليها أحد من البشر . الرب وحده هو الذى نزل منها وصعد إليها . ولذلك قيل عنها في سفر الأمثال : " من صعد إلى السماء ونزل ؟ ما اسمه وما اسم ابنه إن عرفت ؟ " ( أم30 : 4 ) . أتسأل إذن عن السموات التى ورد ذكرها في الكتاب .. *
*إنها سماء الطيور ( الجو ) *
*وسماء الكواكب والنجوم ( الجلد – الفلك ) *
*والسماء الثالثة ( الفردوس ) *
*وسماء السموات التى لم يصعد إلها أحد من البشر ... *



* :download:*


----------



## روزي86 (28 مارس 2010)

ربنا يعوضك يا اسميشال

ميرسي اوي لتعبك


----------



## asmicheal (28 مارس 2010)

ما هو المــوت ؟ وما هى أنواعه في الكتاب المقدس ؟ 
ج1 : ( 1 ) ذكر الموت بصورة وأنواعه في مواضع متعددة في الكتاب المقدس : 
أ – فنجد ذكره على أنه الموت الطبيعى ورد 63 مرة : 
ب – والموت الروحى                      29مرة 
ج – والموت الأبدي                                    43مرة 
د – وموت المسيح                          56مرة 
هـ - وموت القديسين                       42مرة
و – وموت الأشرار                                    44مرة
ز – والموت العقابى                        20مرة
ح – والموت الجسدى                      6مرات
ط – وموت الخطية                                     4مرات
ى – فضلا عن آيات آخرى تتعلق بموضوع الميت ( 24 مرة ) . فيكون أن الموت وانواعه وصورة قد ورد ذكره في الكتاب المقدس نحو ( 331 مرة ) . 
( 2 ) وأنواع الموت كما وردت في الكتاب المقدس هي : 
            أ – الموت الطبيعى .                       انفصال الروح عن الجسد ( الكل ) 
            ب – الموت الروحى .         الانفصال عن الله بالخطية . 
            ج – الموت الثانى               الأبدي . 
            د – الموت الأدبى .                         فقدان الامتيازات .. 

*س2 ما هو الموت الطبيعى ، وما علته ، وما هى كيفيته ؟ *

ج2 
( 1 ) علة الموت : 
" لأن أجرة الخطية هي الموت ، وأما هبة الله فهى الحياة الأبدية في ربنا يسوع المسيح " ( رو6 : 23 ) . 
أ – فالموت دخيل : على طبيعة الإنسان ، والدليل على ذلك أن الله توعده به إذا هو خالف الوصية . 
" يوم تأكل منها موتاً تموت " ( تك2 : 16 – 17 ، 3 : 2 – 3 ، يع1 : 5 ) . 
ب – والخطية هي : مخالفة إرادية لوصايا الله تنتج عن شك وإرتياب ، وتؤدى إلى التشويش والقلق ، ونتيجتها الموت . 
ج – ولم يمت أدم وحده بالخطية : بل فيه مات جميع الناس الذين ولدوا بالطبيعة منه ولا يزال الكل في أدم تحت حكم الموت : " بإنسان واحد دخلت الخطية إلى العالم وبالخطية الموت وهكذا إجتاز الموت إلى جميع الناس بالذين جميعهم خطئوا به " ( رو5 : 12 ) ففى أم يموت الجميع . ( 1كو15 : 22 ) . 
د – وكان أدم سيخلد نفساً وجسداً لو لم يخطأ لكن الخطيئة هى التى جلبتا الموت إلى طبيعته 
( حك2 : 23 – 24 ) 
هـ - فمصدر الموت وعلته وسببه هى الخطيئة ، وهناك صلة وثيقة بينهما هى صلة المعلول . 
و – وعلى ذلك فأجرة الخطيئة هى الموت ، والإنسان هو الذى حكم ويحكم على نفسه بكامل حريته وغرادته حينما يخطئ بالموت ، كقول القديس غريغوريوس الثيؤلوغوس : " أنا جلبت على نفسى حكم الموت " . القداس الإلهى . 

( 2 ) والموت هو : 
أ – إنفصال الروح عن الجسد حتى يزول عنه مبدأ الحياة وينحل إلى عناصره الأصلية ( الأولية ) : 
فيعود التراب إلى التراب . 
وترجع الروح إلى خالقها ... ( مز104 : 29 ) فالموت إنفصال فقط وليس نملاشاه الإنسان أو فناؤه... من جهة الروح أو من جهة الجسد أيضاً ... 
ب – وبفضل قيامةم المسيح وإنتصاره على الموت ، صار التعبير عنه : 
+ في الإيمان مات هؤلاء أجمعون ( عب11 )  . 
+ نوم ، رقاد ( يوحنا 11 ، أع6 ). 
+ نقض الخيمة ( 2كو5 : 1 – 10 ) 
+ إنطلاق للأفضل ( فى1 : 23 – 30 ) 
+ انحلال .. وخلع المسكن ( 2تى4 : 6 ، 2 بط1 : 12 – 20 ) . 
ج – فالموت كلمة شائعة يقصد بها إنتهاء الحياة الطبيعية لسائر الكائنات والمخلوقات الحية على وجه الأرض . ويغلب استخدام الكلمة " الموت " للدالالة على إنفصال روح الإنسان عن جسده ، حيث تنطلق الروح التى هى نسمة من الله إلى مقر الأرواح ، ويعود الجسد على القبر حيث يتحلل منه إلى مادته الأولية التى أخذ منها وهي تراب " أنت من التراب وإلى تراب تعود " ويظل هناك إلى أن يقام في القليامة بفضل وقوة موت المسيح وقيامته ( 1كو15 ) 
د – والموت الجسدى أو الطبيعى هو في خلاصه : 
1 – نوم ورقاد . 
2 – انحلال ورحيل . 
" لأنه لابد أن نموت ونكون كالماء المهراق على الأرض الذى لا يجمع " ( 2صم14 : 14 ) . 
3 – وهو إنتقال من حياة إلى حياة . 
قال القديس يوحنا ذهبي الفم : 
" فإن هذا الموت ليس بموت ، إنما هو نوع من الهجرة والإنتقال من شئ إلى أحسن ، من الأرض إلى السماء ، من وسط البشر إلى الملائكة ورؤساء الملائكة بل ومع الله الذى هو رب الملائكة ورؤساء الملائكة " . 

3 – كيفيته ومظاهرة : 
أ – " فيرجع التراب إلى الأرض كما كان ، وترجع الروح إلى الله الذى أعطاها " ( جا12 : 1 – 8 ) 
ب – حيث يبدو الجسد بلا حياة لإنفصال روحه عنه ، ويصير بارداً ويبدأ في التحلل : 
فتفقد العينان لمعانها وتنعدم الرؤية تماماً وتبدأ جميع عضلات الجسد في الإرتخاء ، ويسهل ثنى المفاصل في الساعات الأولى . ويسيل اللعاب لعدم انطباق الفم ... ويبدأ تلون الجسم باللون الأصفر لتوقف سريان الدم وتجمده ... وبعد مضى ثلاث ساعات تقريباً تبتدئ العضلات في التيبس ، ويعم التيبس الجسد كله ... ثم يبتدئ في التعفن بعد مضى يوم تقريباً . وتساعد حرارة الجو على سرعة حدوث التعفن خاصة في فصل الصيف ... ويحدث التعفن نتيجة لإنحلال أنسجة الجسد تدريجياً إلى مواردها الأصلية : غازات وسوائل وأملاح ، بفعل خمائر البكتريا التى تعيش في الأمعاء والمسالك التنفسية . أو التى توجد بالجسد نتيجة وجود أمراض به ، لأنه بعد الموت تفقد الأنسجة حيويتها ، فتتكاثر البكتريا ، ويبداً تكوين الغازات مما يؤدى إلى أنتفاخ الجسد ومنه تخرج محتويات البطن بعد أنفجارها من شدة الضغط الغازى عليها ...
وتفوح الروائح الكريهة منها وتتكون الديدان التى ترتع في لحم الجسد ... ويتساقط الشعر ، ويتناثر اللحم حتى يتحلل جميعه ولا يبقى سوى العظام التى تتفكك مع الزمن من مفاصلها . وتسقط الجمجمة عن الرقبة ، ويعود الهيكل العظمى كله على عناصرة الأولية التى يتكون منها ، وهى : الكربون ، الأوكسجين ، الصوديوم ، الكلور ، المغنسيوم ، الحديد ، النحاس .. وغيرها من العناصر الأخرى ... 
ج – وكما جاء في صلاة تقال بعد الأمانة في كتاب تجنيز الموتى المستخدم في الكنيسة : 
" التراب عاد إلى التراب والروح رجع إليك يا خالقنا وإلهنا ... يبس الجسد وانحلت القوة الجاسة ... وعادت العناصر إلى موضعها ... والروح العاقلة حصلت عندك في موضع المجازاة ... " 

*س3 : ما هو الموت الروحى ؟ *

ج : ( أ ) الموت الروحى : 
1 + هو موت الخطية : وه9و حالة الخطية والفساد ، الذى يؤدى بالأنسان الى الإنفصال عن الله مصدر الحياة والنور . 
وهى الحالة التى كانت عليها جميع الشعوب حتى تأنس الأله الكلمة " ليضئ للجالسين في الظلمة وظلال الموت ويقود خطانا في طريق السلام " ( لو1 : 79 ) ، حيث كان جميع البشر بدون إستثناء موتى بالخطايا والأثام وفي حالة فساد عام . 
2 + فقد وقع آدم وحواء في المخالفة والعصيان وسقطا بأرادتهما . 
ومن ثم تفد الحكم " يوم تأكل منها موتاً تموت " ( تك3 : 11 ، 2 : 17 ) ، ففقد الإمتيازات .. وصار عرضة للألم والتعب والمرض والموت ، وماتا أدم وحواء روحياً ، أى أنفصلا عن الله ، وطردا من الجنة ، وأخرجا من الحضرة الألهية ... 
3 + وفى آدم مات الجميع " لأنه بخطيئة واحد صار الحكم إلى جميع الناس للدينونة " ( رو5 : 18 ) 
" من أجل ذلك كإنما بإنسان واحد دخلت الخطية إلى العالم وبالخطية الموت وهكذا إجتاز الموت إلى جميع الناس إذ أخطأ ذلك كإنما بإنسان واحد دخلت إلى العالم وبالخطية الموت وهكذا إجتاز الموت إلى جميع الناس إذ أخطأ الجميع " ( رو5 : 12 ) .... 
4 + وهكذا مات آدم موتاً روحياً ، ومات الجميع في آدم ، منذ اللحظة التى سقط فيها ، ومنذ اللحظة التى سقط فيها ، ومنذ هذه اللحظة أيضاً ملك الموت الروحى – موت الخطيئة – على كل البشرية .. 
5 + وأصبحت الخطيئة والموت متلازمين ، وأصبح الموت ليس مجرد ثمرة طبيعية للخطية ، ولكنها أيضاً عقوبة لأن اجرة الخطية هى الموت .. " ( رو6 : 23 ) فكل من يفعل الخطية .. صار ميتاً روحياً وإن عاش في الجسد . 
( ب ) ما هيه الموت الروحى : 
1 + إبتعاد عن الله : 
ونرى ذلك من كلام القديس بولس الرسول في رسالته إلى أهل افسس ، إذ يحثهم على الإبتعاد عن السيرة الاممية ، وغن يلبسوا الإنسان الجديد وأن يبتعدوا عن الكذب والغضب والكلام الردئ وأن لا يحزنوا الروح القدس ، وأن ليلاطفوا بعضهم بعضاً فلا يسلكوا كما يسلك سائر الأمم " إذ هم مظلموا الفكر ومتجنبون عن حياة الله لسبب الجهل الذى فيهم بسبب غلاظة قلوبهم " ( أف4 : 17 – 32 ) 
2 + إهتمام فيما للجسد : 
قال القديس بولس الرسول في رسالته إلى أهل رومية : " فأن الذين هم حسب الجسد فيما للجسد يهتمون ولكن الذين حسب الروح فيما للروح . لأن إهتمام الجسد هو موت ... لأن إهتمام الجسد هو عداوة الله ... فالذين هم في الجسد لا يستطيعون ان يرضوا الله ... لأنه إن عيشتم حسب الجسد فستموتون . ( رو8 : 5 – 13 ) . 
3 + نتيجة حتمية للخطية : 
قال القديس يعقوب الرسول : " الشهوة اذا حبلت تلد خطية والخطية اذا كملت تنتج موتاً "( يع1 : 15 ) . 
وقال القديس بولس الرسول : بخطية الواحد ( آدم ) قد ملك الموت ... ملكت الخطية في الموت " ( رو5 : 15 – 21 ) . 
4 + وهو حالة كل البشر بالطبيعة في آدم : 
+ قال القديس بولس الرسول : " فى آدم يموت الجميع " ( 1كو15 ) 
" .. وهكذا إجتاز الموت إلى جميع الناس إذ أخطأ الجميع " ( رو5 : 12 ) أنظر ( أف2 : 1 ، كو2 : 13 ) .

س4 : مع الموت الروحى يكون الموت الأدبى – إشرح ذلك ، مع بعض الأمثلة ؟ 
ج : أ – الموت الروحى ... والموت الدبى : 
مع الموت الروحى ، الذى أصاب آدم وحواء بالسقوط ، والذى يصيب كل نفس تخطئ فتنفصل عن الله ، ويصير الإنسان ميتاً بالنسبة لله .. يكون الموت الأدبى : الذى فيه فقد أبوانا . ويفقد كل من يخطئ ، الصورة الإلهية التى كانت لهما على شبه الله ومثاله ( تك1 : 26 – 27 ) . 
فبعد الخطيئة خاطب الرب آدم بالقول " لأنك من تراب وإلى التراب تعود " ( تك3 : 19 ) . وهكذا صابر تراباً بعد أن كان صورة الله . وايضاً من مظاهر هذا الموت الأدبى أنهما ( أىآدم وحواء طردا من الفردوس ( تك3 : 23 ) .. 
وليس ذلك فقط ، بل فقدا ، ويفقد معهما كل من يخطئ أيضاً ، النقاوة والبراءة التى كانت قبل الأكل من الشجرة ( تك3 : 11 ) . 
بالإجمال يمكننا القول أنه مع الموت الروحى كان الموت الأدبى الذى هو فقدان بكل إمتيازات النعمة والكرامة والسلطان .. التى كانت للإنسان قبل السقوط والعصيان ... 
ب – الأمثلة على ذلك : 
1 – رؤيا العظام اليابسة                                                       ( حزقيال 37 : 1 – 14 ) 
2 – مثل البن الضال                                                           ( لوقا 15 : 11 – 32 ) 
3 – ملاك كنيسة سادرس " إن لك اسماً أنك حى وأنت ميت "                      ( رؤ3 : 1 ) 

*س5 : ما هو الموت الثانى ؟ وبماذا يدعى أو يسمى ؟ *

ج : ( 1 ) الموت الثانى : ( رؤ20 : 7 – 15 ) 
أ – هو فقدان النهائى للقدرة على العودة والرجوع إلى الله ..
ب – وفيه تمحى من الإنسان صورة الله ، وتنقطع عنه رحمة السماء . 
ج – وبه يلقى الإنسان في بحيرة النار حيث العذاب الدائم . ( مت25 : 30 ) 
د – فهو ابتعاد وإنفصال تام عن الله ، ولا إمكانية للعودة أو الرجوع إليه تعالى . ( 2تس1 : 6 – 10 )؟ 
هـ - وهو الشركة مع إبليس وملائكته ( مت25 : 41 ) 
و – والطرح في البحيرة المتقدة بالنار والكبريت ( رؤ19 : 19 – 20 ، رؤ21 : 8 ) 
ز – حيث الدود الذى لا يموت والنار لا تطفأ ( مر9 : 43 – 48 ) . 
ح – في الظلمة الخارجية حيث يكون البكاء وصرير الأسنان |. ( مت25 : 30 ) 
ط – فى قتام الظلام إلى الأبد . ( 2بط2 : 17 ) . 
ى – وسخط وغضب وشدة وضيق على كل نفس إنسان يفعل الشر . ( رو2 : 8 – 9 ) 
( 2 ) مسمياته : 
أ – الهلاك الأبدى . ( رو9 : 22 ) ، ( 2تى1 : 6 – 9 ) ، ( 2بط2 : 12 ) 
ب – الغضب الآتى . ( 1تس1 : 10 ) 
ج – الموت الثانى . ( رؤ2 : 11 ، رؤ21 : 8 ) 
د – قيامة الدينونة . ( يو5 : 28 – 29 ) 
هـ - قيامة العار للإزدراء الأبدي . ( دا12 : 2 ) 
و – دينونة جهنم . ( مت23 : 33 ) 
ز – العذاب الأبدى . ( مت25 : 46 ) 
3 – قال عنه القديس أغسطينوس : 
" الموت بالنسبة للروح يحدث عندما يتخلى عنها الله ، كما في موت الجسد عندما تتخلى عنه الروح . ولكن الموت لكليهما – الإنسان كله – يحدث عندما تصبح الروح منبوذة من الله وتهجر الجسد ، وفي هذه الحالة لا يكون الله حياة الروح ، ولا تكون الروح حياة الجسد . وهذا الموت هو ما يعرف بالموت الثانى . الذى يشير إليه المخلص له المجد حينما يقول . 
" خافوا بالحرى ممن يقدر أن يهلك النفس والجسد كليهما في جهنم " ( مت10 : 28 ) 
وفي ذلك العقاب الأبدى يمكننا أن نقول أن الروح تموت لأنها لا تعيش بالاتصال بالله " . 
ا



:download:


----------



## asmicheal (28 مارس 2010)

الخلود :

*س6 : تعلم المسيحية بخلود الإنسان كله .. وضح ذلك بالبراهين والنصوص الكتابية ؟ *

*ج6 : أولاً : في العهد القديم : *
في الكتاب المقدس ، العهد القديم ، ( فى اليهودية ) على الرغم من أن عقيدة الخلود أى الحياة بعد الموت لم تكن واضحة المعالم ، ولم تخل في مبدأ الأمر من الغموض ، حيث كان الفكر العبر أنى عن العالم الآخر قاصر على الوجود في الهاوية . إلا إننا نجد أنه قد ذكر في العهد االقديم كثير من الحوادث والأقوال التى تثبت وجود حياة أخرى بعد الموت وتشير إلى الإيمان بالخلود ، منها : 
( 1 ) ورد عن كل من الآباء البطاركة إبراهيم وإسحق ويعقوب : 
أنه عندما أسلم كل منهم روحه ومات " أنضم إلى قومه " أى إنفصلت روحه عن جسده وإنتقل إلى عالم الأرواح في الهاوية : 
" وهذه أيام سنى حياة إبراهيم التى عاشها . مئة وخمس وسبعون سنة . وأسلم إبراهيم روحه ومات بشبية صالحة شيخاً وشبعان أياماً وأنضم إلى قومه " ( تك25 : 7 – 8 ) . 
*( 2 ) وهكذا قال يعقوب عن ابنه يوسف عندما سمع بأن ذنباً قد أفترسه ومات *

" إنى أنزل إلى ابنى نائحاً إلى الهاوية " ( تك37 : 35 ) 
( 3 ) كما كان المعنى هو الذى قصده الرب الإله عندما أعلم موسى بموته قائلاً له : 
" وقف في الجبل الذى تصعد إليه وأنضم إلى قومك كما مات هرون أخوك في جبل هور وضم إلى قومه " ( تث32 : 5 ) 
( 4 ) وأعلن أيوب البار إيمانه بعقيدة الخلود وذلك حينما قال : 
" بعد أن يفنى جلدى هذا وبدون جسدى ارى الله " ( أى19 : 26 ) 
( 5 ) وتوصل الفكر العبرانى بعد ذلك إلى ظهور الله في حياة جديدة بعد الموت يحاكم فيها الموتى : 
أ – " والرب يميت ويحيى ، يهبط إلى الهاوية ويصعد . " ( 1صم2 : 6 ) 
ب – ولهذا ينصح سفر الحكمة بأن يحيا الإنسان حياة بارة لئلا : " تجلبوا عليكم الهلاك بأعمال أيديكم " ( حك1 : 13 ) 
ج – وأوضح سليمان الحكيم حينما قال : " راثق الله واحفظ وصاياه .. لأن الله بحضر كل عمل إلى الدينونة على كل خفى إن كان خيراً أو شراً " ( جا12 : 13 – 14 ) 
( 6 ) ثم بعد ذلك جاء التعبير عن الخلود واضحاً : 
وذلك في فترة ما بين العهدين ، وهى الفترة التى تسمى تاريخاً بزمن المكابيين ، وهو جماعة من اليهود ينتسبون إلى يهوذا المكابى ، حيث جاء في سفر المكابيين الثانى القول " لأنه لو لم يكن مترجياً قيامة الذين سقطوا لكانت صلاته من أجل الموتى باطلاً وعبثاً . " ( 2مكا12:44 )
( 7 ) وهكذات قد تحولت فكرة الحياة بعد الموت .. والنعبير عن الخلود .. 
وغيضاح أن هناك حياة جديدة ، أى حياة أخرى بعد الموت يحاكم فيها الله الموتى ... إلى عقيدة للخلود والقيامة والحياة في العهد القديم في الفكر العبرانى : 
( أ ) جاء في ( 2مكا7 : 9 ) : " ولكن ملك العالمين إذا متنا في سبيل شريعته فيقيمنا لحياة ابدية " 
فالعلاقة بين الإنسان والله لابد وأن تقود إلى الرجاء في الحياة الآخرى ومن ثم إلى حياة الخلود والقيامة والأبدية . 
( ب ) وهكذا أنبا دانيال النبى وأوضح بروح النبوة عن الخلود والقيامة والأبدية بقولة : " وكثير من الراقدين في تراب الأرض يستيقظون هؤلاء إلى الحياة الأبدية وهؤلاء إلى العار للإزدراء والفاهمون يضيئون كضياء الجلد والذين ردوا كثيرين إلى البر كالكواكب إلى أبد الدهور " ( دا12 : 2 – 3 ) . 
السيد المسيح له المجد من بين الموات وانتصاره على الموت ، لأن السيد المسيح له المجد بتأنسه وتجسده وفدائه وموته وقيامته منح الإنسان ( كل من يؤمن به ) الحياة والخلود ، وأضاء لنا طريق الحياة به ، ومن خلال تعاليمة وحياته بفعل روحه القدوس .. ووهب لنا ذلك بإستحقاقات الفداء بدمه الثمين ... 
( 1 ) يقول معلمنا بولس الرسول في ذلك : 
" الذى خلصنا ودعانا دعوة مقدسة لا بمقتضى أعمالنا بل بمقتضى القصد والنعمة التى أعطيت لنا في المسيح يسوع ربنا قبل الأزمنة الأزلية . وإنما اظهرت الأن بظهور مخلصنا يسوع المسيح الذى أبطل الموت وأنار الحياة والخلود بواسطة الإنجيل " ( 2تى1 : 9 –10 ) 
( 2 ) كما أعلن الرب أن الخلود هو رغبته في أن يشاركه الإنسان الملكوت : 
" لأن هذه هى مشيئة الذى أرسلنى ان كل من يرى الأبن ويؤمن به تكون له حياة أبدية وأنا أقيمه في اليوم الأخير " ( يوحنا6 : 40 ) 
( 3 ) ووضع له المجد ضمان الخلود والأبدية لكل من يؤمن به في شخصه البارك بقوله : " أنا هو القيامة والحياية من أمن بى ولو مات فسيحيا وكل من كان حياً وآمن بى فلن يموت إلى البد " ( يو11 : 25 – 26 ) 
( 4 ) وأوضح له المجد كيفية ذلك للمؤمنين بقوله : 
" الحق الحق أقول لكم إن لم تأكلوا جحجسد أبن الإنسان وتشربوا دمه فليس لكم حياة فيكم . من يأكل جسدى ويشرب دمى فله حياة أبدية وأنا أقيمة في اليوم الآخير . لأن جسدى مأكل حق ودمى مشرب حق . من ياكلنى فهو يحيا بى .. من يأكل من هذا الخبز يحيا إلى الأبد " ( يو6 : 53 – 59 ) . 
( 5 ) هذا وقد أعلن الرب وعلم جهالاً بالخلود حينما قال في تعزيته لتلاميذه عند مفارقته إياهم : " لا تضطرب قلوبكم أنتم تؤمنوت بالله فآمنوا بى . في بيت أبى منازل كثيرة . وإلا فإنى كنت قد قلت لكم أنا أقضى لأعد لكم مكاناً وإن مضيت وأعددت لكم مكاناً آتى أيضاً وآخذكم إلى حتى حيث أكون أنا تكونون أنتم أيضاً " ( يو14 : 1 – 3 ) 
( 6 ) وقد علم الآباء الرسل الأطهار بدون أستثناء بالحياة الآخرة حياة ما بعد الموت ، وبينوا وأوضحوا في أقوالهم الخلود والقيامة والأبدية ، وأن الحياة الحاضرة ما هي إلا حياة مؤقته ، حياة غربة ، وأن الوطن الحقيقى هناك في السماء ( 2كو5 : 8 ) 
واهتموا وأبرزوا وتكلموا وعلموا عن الخلود والقيامة والأبدية : 
( أ ) قال القديس بولس الرسول واوضح انه بقيامة السيد المسيح قد كشفت حقيقة الخلود : 
" صادقة هى الكلمة أنه إن كنا قد متنا معه . فسنحيا أيضاً معه . وإن كنا نصبر فسنملك معه . إن كنا ننكره فهو أيضاً سينكرنا " . ( 2تى2 : 11 – 12 ) 
( ب ) وأوصى القديس بطرس الرسول بالإستعداد للحياة الآخرة قائلاً . 
" لذلك أيها الأحباء إذ أنتم منتظرون هذه اجتهدوا لتوجدوا عنده بلا دنس ولا عيب في سلام " ( 2بط3 : 4 ) 
( 7 ) كما أن آباء الكنيسة ، ومنهم القديس العظيم أثناسيوس الرسولى ، أوضح في كتاب تجسد الكلمة ، عقيدة الخلود في المسيحية وبين الكنيسة ، ومنهم القديس العظيم أثناسيوس قائلاً : " قديماً قبل الظهور الإلهى للمخلص كان الموت مرعباً حتى للقديسين ، وكان الكل ينوحون على الأموات كأنهم هلكوا . أما الآن وقد أقام المخلص جسده فلم يعد الموت مرعباً بعد لأن كل الذين يؤمنون بالمسيح يدوسونه كأنه لا شئ ، ويفضلون أن يموتوا عن أ ينكروا إيمانهم بالمسيح ، لأنهم يعلمون يقيناً أنهم عندما يموتون لا يهلكون بل يبدأون الحياة فعلاً ويصبحون عديمى الفساد بفضل القيامة " .
( 8 ) من كلا هذا يتضح جلياً أن المسيحية تعلن عن حقيقة العلاقة بين الإنسان وبين الله القائم من بين الأموات وتوضح أن الموت الطبيعى الذى يموته الكل ليس نهاية لحياة الإنسان ، إنما هو باب يؤدى إلى حياة أخرى لا يحدها زمن ، وممر يجتاز به على الحياة الآخرة ، وطريق إلى حياة الخلود ... 
( 9 ) وهكذا تعلم المسيحية بخلود الإنسان كله ، من خلال الإيمان بالمسيح ، والاعتماد بالمعمودية المقدسة بالماء والروح ، والتكريس والمسح بسر المسحة المقدسة ، والتناول منى الأفخارستيا سر جسد الرب ودمه الأقدسين ، وسر الحياة والخلود والقيامة ... فالمؤمن الذى يسلك طريق الحياة .. في التوبة والنقاوة والعشرة مع الله ، فى إتحاد روحى والتسليم الكامل للمشيئة والأرادة الإلهية .. لا ولن يقوى عليه الموت .. بل ويكون محفوظاً بالنعمة روحاً ونفساً وجسداً لحياة الخلود ، وللقيامة في يوم قيامة الأجساد وللحياة الأبدية وميراث ملكوت القديسين .
( 10 ) وفي بيان حقيقة ذلك يقول القديس بولس الرسول في رسالته الأولى إلى أهل تسالونيكى ، بعد أن كلمهم عن كيفية مجئ الرب ، وحثه إياهم عن السهر والصحو لئلا يدركهم ذلك اليوم بغته ، وتوصية إياهم بمدبريهم ومعلميهم الروحيين ، وقدم لهم نصائح عديدة ... 
" وإله السلام نفسه يقدسكم بالتمام ولتحفظ روحكم ونفسكم وجسدكم كاملة بلا لوم عند مجئ ربنا يسوع المسيح . أمين هو الذى يدعوكم الذى سيفعل أيضاً " ( 1تس5 : 23 – 24 ) 
                                                                         ما بعد الموت 


أولاً : حالة الروح بعد إنفصالها عن الجسد : 
*س7 : ما هي حالة الروح بعد إنفصالها عن الجسد ؟ *

ج7 : ( 1 ) مقدمة : 
إن الكتاب المقدس بعهدية ، لا يتركنا في حيرة من جهة هذا الأمر فالموت لن يمحو ذاتيتنا أو شخصيتنا .. وقد أوذح ذلك رب المجد من خلال رده على جماعة الصدوقيين من اليهود الذين أنكروا قيامة الأموات .. ( مت22 : 23 – 33 ) . 
وايضاً في قوله : " وأما من جهة قيامة الأموات أنهم يقومون أفما قرأتم في كتاب موسى في أمر العليقة " . 
( مر12 : 18 – 28 ولو 20 : 27 – 40 ) 
2 – في الكتاب المقدس العهد القديم : 
نجد أن الروح حياتهم في العالم الآخر ، ما بعد الموت ، وأننا نحتفظ بكياننا وذا تيتنا وشخصيتنا ، وهذا يتضح من الآتى : 
( أ ) ( 1صم 28 ) : فصموئيل هو هو ، شخص واحد وذات واحدة ، كيان واحد لم يغير الموت من ذاته وشخصه ، أو يفنيها أو يلاشيها .. غير أنه ترك الجسد ودخل في دائرة اختبارات أوسع .. 
( ب ) ( اش14 : 9 ) : " الهاوية من أسفل مهتزة لك لإستقبال قدومك " . فهو يوجه الكلام إلى ملك بابل ، وتنبأ عن الوعد . لاسرائيل بالرجوع ، ويظهر كيف ان الروح بعد مفارقتها للجسد تحتفظ بخصائص المعرفة .. 
( ج ) ( 2مكا15 : 15- 16 ) : " إن أرميا مد يمينى وناول يهوذا سيفاً من ذهب وقال : خذ هذا السيف المقدس هبة من عند الله به تحطم الأعداء " فللروح ، ما بعد الموت ، علاقتها مع الأحياء . 
( 3 ) وفي العهد الجديد : 
يتضح ىان الروح في العالم الاخر ، بعد إنفصالها عن الجسد .. تكون اكثر حرية ومعرفة .. وفي حالة أفضل مما كانت في الجسد .. وذلك مما يأتى : 
( أ ) ( لو16 ) قصة الغنى ولعازر : 
وفيها أعظم دليل على حياة الروح وحالتها في العالم الأخر : 
1+ إذ تكون الروح في حالة وعى تام . 
2 + وشعور كامل بوجودها .. 
3 + وبوجود اللآرواح الأخرى معها .. 
4 + وايضاً بمن هم في عالمنا الحاضر  .. 
5 + وتصبح أكثر شفافية ونفاذاً وقدرة على الوصول ألى أهدافها .. 
6 + ولا يكون للزمن حساب عندها .. 
7 + ولا تبدو المسافات عائقاً المادية .. 
9 + ولا تعوقها المسافات .. 
10 + ولا تعرقلها الصعوبات .. 
11 + وتتساوى في ذلك الارواح الصالحة والأرواح الشريرة . 
12+ ويبقى مع الروح في العالم الأخر كل حياتها .. 
13+ وتحمل معها كافة الأشياء التى كانت تمتلكها في ذاتها الإنسانية فيما عدا الجسد المادى الذى تنفصل عنه بالموت ... 
14 + وتحيا بممارسة افعال العقل والارادة الخصة بها .. 
15 + فيبقى معها الذاكرة وكل ما فكر فيه الإنسان وإرادة وعمله ، وإن كان كثيرون من هذه الأفكار ليس للإنسان حاجة إليها في العالم الأخر فإنها لا تتلاشى بل تظل قائمة إلى يوم الدينونة حيث يمثل أمام الإنسان كل ما فكر فيه وعمله في حياته الدنيا . 
( ب ) ( يوحنا 11 : 1 – 45 ) ( لإقامة لعازر من الموت ) 
( ج ) ( لوقا 23 : 33 – 43 ) : في قول الرب للص اليمين : " اليوم تكون معى في الفردوس " قال له الرب : " تكون " ، أى انه سوف يحتفظ بكيانة وبذاتيته ولن يفقد شخصيته 
( د ) ( يوحنا 21 : 1 – 14 ) في ظهور الرب لتلاميذه ، بعد قيامته ، للمرة الثالثة على بحر طبرية ... حتى ان يوحنا الحبيبلما راه هتف قائلاً : " هو الرب " فقد كان له المجد يحتفظ بنفس الكيان ... 
( هـ ) ( رؤيا 14 : 13 ) " وسمعت صوتاً من السماء قائلاً ( لى) أكتب طوبى للأموات الذين يموتون في الرب منذ الأن نعم يقول الروح لكى يستريحوا من أتعابهم . وأعمالهم تتبعهم " . فإن حياة الإنسان وأعماله ، ما بعد الموت تبقى معه وتتبعه ... 
( و ) ( رؤيا 6 : 9 – 11 ) : " لما فتح الختم الخامس رأيت نفوس الذين قتلوا من أجل كلمة الله ومن أجل الشهادة التى كانت عندهم . وصرخوا بصوت عظيم قائلين ... فأعطوا كل واحد ثياباً بيضاً وقيل لهم أن يستريحوا زماناً يسيراً أيضاً فيما عدا الأرتباط بالجسد والأمور الجسدية ، إذا أنها تركته بالموت وفارقته ... 

( 4 ) وبالإجمال وزيادة ما سبق ذكرهوشرحه : 
أ )فالروح في العالم الآخر تنعم بالمعبرفة الواسعة .. 
ب ) وتزداد الذاكرة قوة وتفكر بامور حكمة دون ضعف او نسيان ... 
ج ) كما يحتفظ افنسان بالعاطفة التى كانت له ( لو16 : 27 – 28 ) 
د )  وتتطلع الروح على معرفة أخبار أحبائها في الحياة الدنيا ، وتعرف أحوالهم عن طريق ما يصل إليها من معلومات بواسطة الملائكة ( تك28 : 12 ) ، أو عن طريق أرواح البشر التى تنتقل حديثاً ( لو15 : 7 – 10 ) 
( هـ ) كما تسرع الرواح لنجده البشر ( 2مكا15 : 2 ) " رايت أونيا الكاهن الأعظم .. باسطا يديه ومصلياً لأجل جماعة اليهود بأسرها " وكما يحدث في طلب التدخل من القديسين والشهداء والتشفع بهم ... 
و ) وتعرف الأرواح بعضها البعض ، وتتخاطب بالإتصال الفكرى ... ( لو16 : 24 ولو 1 : 3 ) . 


 :download:


----------



## asmicheal (28 مارس 2010)

ما هى الأدلة الكتابية والرسولية بخصوص الصلاة على الذين يرقدوا في الرب ؟ 
ج : 1 – الأدلة الكتابية : 
أ – العهد القديم : 
جاء في ( 2مكا 12 : 38 – 46 ) بخصوص ما صنعه يهوذا المكابى من أجل الذين قتلوا في الحرب ووجد معهم أصنام فوعظ القوم وجمع ألفى درهم من الفضة وأرسلهم إلى أورشليم ليقدم بها ذبيحة خطية " وكان ذلك من أحسن الصنيع وأتقاه لإعتقاده قيامة الموتى . لأنه لو لم يكن مترجياً قيامة الذين سقطوا لكانت صلاته من أجل الموتى باطلاً وعبثاً . ولآعتباره أن الذين رقدوا بالتقوى قد ادخر لهم ثواب جميل . وهو رأى مقدس تقوى . ولهذا قدم الكفارة عن الموتى ليحلوا من الخطية " .
ب – في العهد الجديد : 
1 – في ( 1يوحنا 5 : 14 – 18 ) " وهذه هى الثقة التى لنا عنده إنه أن طلبنا شيئاً حسب مشيئة يسمع لنا . وإن كنا نعلم أنه مهما طلبنا يسمع لنا . ونعلم أن لنا الطلبات التى طلبناها منه . إن راى احد أخاه يخطئ خطيئة ليست للموت يطلب فيعطية حياة وتوجد حياة للذين يخطئون ليس للموت . توجد خطية للموت . ليس لأجل هذه أقول أن يطلب كل إثم هو خطية وتوجد ليست للموت . نعلم أن كل مولود من الله لا يخطئ بل المولود من الله يحفظ نفسه والشرير لا يمسه . 
2 – وقد جاء تعليقاً في سؤال وجواب عن الصلاة على المتنقليين – على ما جاء في ( 1يو5 : 14 – 18 ) في مجلة الكرازة – السنة 8 – العدد41 – الجمعة 14 اكتوبر 1977 – ص6 ما يأتى : 
أ ) الذي يموت في خطيئته ، لا يجوز للكنيسة أن تصلى عليه ، ولا تنفعه الصلاة ، كما قال معلمنا يوحنا " توجد خطية للموت . ليس لأجل هذه أقول أن يطلب " . إن كانت الكنيسة متأكدة من أن الميت مات في حالة خطية ، لا يمكن أن تصلى عليه . 
ب ) أما في غير ذلك فإنها تصلى عليه ، على الأقل لكى يفارق العالم وهو محالل من الكنيسة ، غير مربوط منها في شئ .. ثم يترك لرحمة الله الفاحص القلوب والعارف الخفيات . 
ج ) كذلك فإن الكنيسة تصلى من أجل المتقلينم ولمغفرة ما ارتكبه من خطايا ليست للموت حسب وصية الرسول " إن رأى أحد أخاه يخطئ خطيئة ليست للموت يطلب فيعطية حياة للذين يخطئون ليس للموت توجد خطية ليست للموت " ( 1يو5 : 16 – 17 ) 
د ) فما هى هذه الخطية التى ليست للموت ؟ 
1 + إنها الخطية غير الكاملة ، مثل خطية الجهل أو الخطية غير الإرادية ، أو الخطايا المستترة أو الشهوات . 
2 + إننا نصلى في الثلاثة تقديسات ونقول : " حل واغفر ، واصفح لنا يا الله عن سياتنا التى صنعناها بإرادتتاك زبغير إرادتنا .. بمعرفة وبغير معرفة .. الخفية والظاهرة " . 
3 +  وفي العهد القديم نرى ان خطايا حينما كان يعرف مفترفها بها كان يقدم عنها ذبيحة لمغفرتها ( لا4 : 2 ، 13 ، 14 ، 22 ، 23 ) . 
4 + عن خطايا الجهل هذه ، وخطايا السهو والخطايا الإرادية وغير الإرادية .. تصلى الكنيسة ليغفرها الرب للمنتقلين . 
5 + إن الكنيسة تصلى لأجل المنتقلين بنوع من الرحمة لأنه لا يوجد أحد بلا خطية ولو كانت حياته يوماً واحداً على الأرض . 
6 + أننا نصلى لأجل الكل ،" لأن الصلاح لله وحده .. نطلب المغفرة ونترك الأمر لله ، شاعرين أن أى إنسان ربما يكون قد تاب ،" ولو في ساعة موته . 
7 + أما الذين ماتوا في خطيتهم ، دون توبة فإننا لا نصلى لأجلهم إذ تكون صلاتنا في هذا الحالة ضد صلاح الله وضد عدله . 

2 – مباشرة الكنيسة المسيحية في عصر الرسل : 
أ + بخصوص موت الشهيد الأول اسطفانوس رئيس الشمامسة ، حيث حمل رجال اتقياء جسده ، وعملوا عليه مناحة عظيمة ( أع8 : 2 ) .. وقد صار هذا تقليداً متبعاً في كل الكنيسة منذ ذلك الوقت . 
ب + جاء في الأعمال الرسولية ( 8 : 41 ) 
" فليصل من أجل إخوتنا الذين رقدوا في المسيح حتى أن الكثير الرحمة نحو البشر الذى استلم نفس المجد يغفر لهم كل الخطية ، حتى إذا عطفته صلواتنا إلى ارأفة به يسكنه في ديار الأحياء " . 
ج + الدسقولية ( تعاليم الريل ) – فصل 33 . 
د + تعاليم الرسل – الفصل الأول 
هـ + قوانين الرسل التى أرسلوها على يد إكليمنضس الرومانى في ( رسطب 69 ) 
3 – مباشرة الكنيسة المسيحية بصفة عامة ، والكنيسة القبطية الأرثوذكسية بصفة خاصة لطقس صلوات تجنيز الموتى .. 

س9 : من هم الذين لا تصلى الكنيسة عليهم بعد موتهم ؟ ولماذا ؟ وهل يمكن الصلاة على المنتحر بإعتباره في حالة مرضية عقلياً ونفسياً ؟ 
قادسة البابا شنودة الثالث – سنوات مع أسئلة الناس – الجزء الثانى – سؤال رقم ( 33 ) والجواب .. 
+ الذين لا تصلى الكنيسة عليهم : 
لا يجوز للكنيسة أن تصلى على إنسان مات في خطيئته بدون توبه . وإن صلت عليه خطأ ، لا تنفعه الصلاة لأن أجرة الخطية هى موت كما قال الكتاب ( رو6 : 23 ) . فإن لم يتب الخاطئ عن خطيئته ، ينطبق عليه قول السيد المسيح " إن لم يتوبوا ، فجميعهم كذلك تهلكون " ( لو13 : 3 ) . ومنع الصلاة عن الإنسان الذى مات بخطيئته يؤيده قول القديس يوحنا الرسول " توجد خطية للموت ، ليس لأجل هذا أقول أن يطلب ( يصلى " ( 1يو5 : 16 ) ولنضرب امثلة لمن ماتوا في خطيئتهم ، ولا تصلى عليهم الكنيسة : 
1 – لنفرض أن لصاً تسلق ماسورة مياة في بيت ليسرقه ، فوقع ميتاً . هذا مات اثناء خطية السرقة . الكنيسة لا تصلى عليه . 
2 – رجل ضبط زوجته تزنى في ذات الفعل ، فقتلها هى والزانى معها . الكنيسة لا تصلى على هذين القتيلين . 
3 – إنسان يهرب مخدرات . ضبته رجاىل الشرطة ، فتبادل معهم إطلاق النار ، ومات ومات غيره أثناء المعركة هذا أيضاً لا تصلى الكنيسة عليه . 
4 – إنسان مات في سكره . أو راقصة ماتت اثناء سهرة لهو وعبث ، أو إنسان مات أثناء شجارة مع أخرين في لعب القمار .. كل هؤلاء وأمثالهم لا يجوز للكنيسة أن تصلى عليهم . 
5 – وكذلك الذى مات مرتد عن الإيمان ، أو وهو ينادى ببدعة أو هرطقة لم يتب عنها 
6 – والمنتحر أيضاً لا تصلى عليه الكنيسة . 

*لماذا لا تصلى الكنيسة على المنتحر ؟ *

1 + المنتحر هو قاتل نفس . وهو لا يملك حتى يقتلها . وقتله لنفسه جريمة ، قد مات دون أن يتوب . 
2 + المنتحر إنسان فاقد الإيمان بالحياة الأخرى . يظن أن الموت سنيهى متاعبة . ولم يضع في إيمانه أن الموت يفتح أمامه حياة اخرى يستقبلها قاتلاً . ومصيرة فيها إلى الجحيم ، وإلى عذاب أشد من متاعبة على الأرض لو آمن بهذا لخاف من الموت ، بدلاً من أن يستريح إليه كحل . 
3 + المنتحر فاقد الرجاء والرجاء هو أحدى الفضائل الثلاثة الكبرى التى هى الإيمان والرجاء والمحبة ( 1كو13 : 13 ) وفقد الرجاء خطية تضاف إلى خطية القتل وفيها وقع يهوذا . 
4 + المنتحر إنسان يموت وهو فاقد فضيلة الإحتمال وفضيلة الصبر . 
5 + المنتحر يموت وهو بعيد عن فضيلة المشورة وفضيلة الطاعة . إذ لا يمكن أن يموت غنسان مؤمن ، أمين في اعترافاته ، مطيع لأب إعترافه . وصدق قول الحكيم " الذين بلا مرشد يسقطون مثل أوراق الشجر " 
6 + والكنيسة إذا صلت على المنتحر ، إنما تشجع الانتحار . الإستثناء الوحيد في الصلاة على المنتحر ، هو إذا ثبت جنونه . إن كان المنتحر مختل العقل تماماً ، حينئذ لا تكون عليه مسؤلية في فعله وكذلك إن كان مسلوب الإرادة والحرية تماماً . لأن مسئولية الفعل يشترط لها أن يكون الإنسان عاقلاً حراً مريداً . الكنيسة لا تستيطع أن تعزى أهل المنتحر . وإلا كان عزاؤها لوناً من الرياء والنفاق .. كل ما تستطيع ان تقوله هو أنها ترجو لو أن هذا المنتحر كان في وقت انتحاره فاقد العقل عديم المسئلية . وتطلب من الله مراعاة ظروفه النفسية ولكن لا تقرأ عليها التحليل إو الترحيم . ثم نترك أمر إلى لله وهو أكثر رحمة من الكل ، ونثق أن الله في محاكمته لكل إنسان ، إنما يراعى كل ظروفه : العقلية والنفسية والعصبية . ويحكم بحسب حكمته ومعرفته التى لا تحد . أما نحن ككنيسة ، فإن الأمر إلى هنا يخرج عن اختصاصنا .. وإن كانت لخطية الإنتحار عوامل نفسية ، فكل الخطايا كذلك . كل خطية تحمل معها عوامل نفسية . والله أدرى بكل شئ . ويراعى تلك العوامل في حكمة .. وإن كانت خطية الإنتحار تدل على أن مرتكبها ليس سليم التفكير فكل خطية كذلك . لذلك نقول في صلواتنا للرب " جهالات شعبك " والكتاب يمسى الخاطئ جاهلاً . حتى الملحد " الذى ربما كان فيلسوفاً " يقول الكتاب عنه " قال الجاهل في قلبه ليس إله " ( مز14 : 1 ) . كل خطية فيها احتمال التوبة ، يمكن أن نطلب عن مغفرتها . لذلك فالمنتحر الذى لا يموت لتوه ، كمن يطعن نفسه طعنه يموت بعدها بيوم أو ساعات .. هذا يمكن أن نصلى عليه . إذ ربما يكون قد تاب عن هذه الخطية خلال الفترة التى سبقت موته .. كذلك من يحرق نفسه مثلاً وينقذونه ، ثم يموت بعد أيام متأثراًُ بحروقة وقد فشل الطب في علاجه . هذا أيضاً يمكن أن نصلى عليه ... وعلى كل من يدخل في شبه هذين المثالين .. 

ثالثاً : الصلاة عن المنتقلين : 
*س10 : لماذا نصلى عن المنتقلين ؟ *

ج : إننا نصلى عن المنتقلين للأسباب الأتية : 
*أولاً : المنتقلون كبشر لا يخلو من الخطايا العرضية لذا يجب ان نصلى من أجلهم : *
أنظر ( جا7 : 29 ورو5 : 12 ، مز51 : 5 ) فليس مولود أمرأة يتزكى عند الله ، ولا يخلو أحد من الخطية ولو كانت حياة يوماً واحداً على الأرض . فالإنسان مهما وصل من درجات من التقوى والتسامى في القاداسة لا يخلو من الضعفات كبشر تحت الالآم ( أنظر جا7 : 20 ، أم20 : 9 ، يع3 : 2 ، 1كو4 : 4 ) . 
لأجل ذلك يجب ان نصلى ونطلب من الله المغفرة عن نذواتنا ، وليس ذلك فقط بل يجب أن نتوسل أيضاً عن الخرين سواء أكانوا أحياء أم راقدين لأنهم بشر مثلنا ... 
ثانياً : المنتقلون لم يدانوا بعد ، بل هم في حال انتظار : 
1 – فالقديسون لم يحصلوا بعد على السعادة الكاملة ، لأن ذلك لا يتم إلا بعد الدينونة : ( مت19 : 27 – 29 ، لو 14 : 12 – 14 ، يع5 : 7 – 11 ، 1بط 1 : 3 – 7 ، 2تى4 : 6 – 8 ) . 
2 – وأن هلاك الأشتترار التام في جهنم لا يكون إلا بعد الدينونة ( مت10 : 14 – 15 ، يو12 : 46 – 48 ، رو2 : 1 – 5 ، 1تس 5 : 1 - ، رؤ 6 : 12 – 17 ) . 
3 – فالجزاء التام للأخيار والشرار لا يكون إلا بعد الدينونة  ( مت25 : 1 – 30 ، 2تس 1 : 4 – 10 ، رؤ21 : 1 – 3 ) 
4 – فالمنتقلون الآن ، الأبرار في حالة راحة وانتظار : ( رؤ6 : 9 – 11 ، رؤ 14 : 13 ) 
5 – كما أن المنتقلين الأشرار ، ( الاموات ) في حالة إنتظار أو اعتقال لحين ما يصدر الحكم رسمياً في يوم القضاء الشهير : ( 2بط2 : 4 – 9 ) . 
ثالثاً : غلبة الرحمة على العدل في يوم الدينونة : 
1 – فالله عادل ، وعدله من أخص صفاته المقدسة ( مز119 : 75 – 142 ، تث 32 : 4 ) 
2 – كما أن الله رحوم ، كثير الرحمة ، ورحمته من أخص صفاته الجليلة : ( يون4 : 2 ، مز145 : 9 ، أف2 : 4 ، تى3 : 5 ) . 
3 – إلا أن معلمنا القديس يعقوب الرسول يخبرنا بـ غلبة الرحمة على العدل في يوم الدينونة ، إذ يقول : " والرحمة تفتخر على الحكم " ( يع2 : 13 ) . وقد أجمع المفسرون على أن الرحمة والعدل ولو أنهما صفتان في ذات الله ، إلا أن الرحمة تتغلب على العدل : ففي سر الفداء المجيد قد ظهرت ( الرحمة ) على العدل ، إذ أشفق الله برحمته على الإنسان البائس وشملته النعمة ... ولابد أنها ، أى الرحمة ، تنتقل أيضاً في يوم الدين لفوز ، الأبرار بالنعيم الخالد إذ ندركهم منحة المجد الفائق . 
4 – لذا فالكنيسة وكثرة رأفاته ، وهى قولها : " كرحمتك يارب ولا كخطايانا " ( مز119 : 124 ، 1يو5 : 16 ، مز89 : 49 ) 
رابعاً : ولذلك أورد آباء الكنيسة في اقوالهم الكثير عن وجوب الصلاة عن المنتقلين : 
1 – قال القديس يوحنا ذهبى الفم : " لا يكفى أن تبكى الميت فقط بل تضرع إلى الله من أجله بصلوات وصدقات وقدم عنه كل ما يمكن تقديمه كما جرت عادة المسيحيين في تذكار الأموات " . وقال أيضاً : " لم يوصى الرسل عبثاً إقامة التذكارات عن الراقدين وقت تقديم الأسرار الإلهية يعرفوا أن للراقدين ربحاً عظيماً ونفعاً جزيلاً من ذلك " 
2 – وقال القديس أوغسطينوس : " مهما قدم من ذبائح المسيح أو وزع من الصدقات لجل جميع الموتى المعمدين فهذه الذبائح .. 
+ إن قدمت لأجل الموتى الجزيلى الصلاح فتعتبر أعمال شكرية لله تعالى على سعادتهم . 
+ وإن قدمت من أجل قليلى الصلاح فتعد أفعالاً إستماحية وإستغفارية . 
+ وإن قدمت من أجل الموتى الأشرار فهى وإن كانت لا تسعفهم بشئ تؤتى الأحياء عزاء " 
*خامساً : الصلاة عن المتقلين في اللبتورجيات : *
1 – في ليتورجيا مار يعقوب أخون الرب ، أول أسقف على أورشليم . 
2 – في ليتورجيا الكنيسة القسطنطينية . 
3 – في ليتورجيا الكنيسة الارمنية . 
4 – في ليتوجيات الكنيسة الرومانية . 
5 – في ليتورجيات الكنيسة القبطية .
                                                            أ ) في القداس الكيرلس . 
                                                            ب ) في القداس الباسيلى
                                                            ج ) في القداس الغريغورى . 
في أوشية الراقدين ، والمجمع ، والترحيم ، والطلبات والمرادات الخاصة بهذه الصلوات 
6 – وفي ليتورجيات الكنيسة الأثيوبية .


*:download:*


----------



## asmicheal (28 مارس 2010)

ما هو سر الكهنوت ؟ وما هو الطقس الخاص به ؟ 
ج : 
اولاً : سر الكهنوت : سر مقدس ، يقلد ولادة روحية ويمنح نعمة مباشرة الخدم الكنيسة كما ينبغى .
+ أو هو عمل مقدس به يضع الأسقف يده علي رأس الشخص المنتخب ويطلب من أجله فتنسكب عليه النعمة الإلهية التي ترفعه إلى إحدى درجات الكهنوت ، وتساعده علي إتمام واجباته الكهنوتية . 
+ وعلي ذلك فإن هذا السر . لا يمنح فقط النعمة بل ويعطي أيضاً السلطان لمباشرة الخدمة الروحية الكنيسة من اسرار وغيرها . 
+ ويدعي هذا السر شرطونية . ( أي وضع اليد ) . 
ثانياً : وقد أسسه الرب يسوع له المجد : 
1 – حينما أمر خدامه الذين سبق فأخارهم وأرسلهم بمباشرة النعم والبركات التي أودعها في الكنيسة ، و أعطاهم سلطاناً علي توزيعها على المؤمنين : 
 أ – فقد قال لهم : " دفع إلى كل سلطان في السماء وعلي الأرض فإذهبوا وتلمذوا الأمم وعمدوهم باسم الب والابن والروح القدس . وعلموهم أن يحفظوا كل ما أوصيتكم به . و ها أنا معكم كل الأيام إلى إنقضاء الأيام " ( مت28 : 18 – 20 ) . 
 ب – وقال لهم أيضاً : " كما أرسلني الأب أرسلكم أنا . ولما قال هذا نفخ وقال لهم اقبلوا الروح القدس . من غفرتم خطاياه تغفر له . ومن أمسكتم خطاياه أمسكت له " ( يو20 : 21 – 23 ) . 
ج – وقال معلمنا بولس الرسول بخصوص ذلك : 
" وهو أعطي البعض أن يكونوا رسلاً . والبعض أنبياء والبعض مبشرين . والبعض رعاة ومعلمين " لأجل تكميل القديسين لعمل الخدمة . لبنيان جسد المسيح " ( أف4 : 11 و 12 ) . 
2 – وهؤلاء الذين يقاومون لخدمة الكنيسة وتوزيع نعم الله يمتازون عن باقي الشعب بهذه الرتبة بمقتضى الترتيب الإلهي وينالون هذه الموهبة بواسطة طقس احتفالي بوضع اليد عليهم . وهذا ما يسمي بسر الكهنوت أو سر الدرجة .
ثالثاً : طقسه الخاص به : 
ويتضح ذلك من 
أولاً : الكتاب المقدس الذي يدلنا علي ان الرسل الأطهار في سفر الأعمال كانوا يتممون هذا السر بوضع أيديهم على المنتخبين لترقيتهم إلى الدرجة الكهنوتية : 
أ – قال القديس بولس لتلميذه تيموثاوس : 
            " لا تهمل الموهبة التي فيك المعطاة لك بالنبوة مع وضع أيادى المشيخة ( أي القسوس ) " ( 1تى4 : 14 ) . 
ب – وقال أيضاً : 
            " أذكر أن تضرم أيضاً موهبة الله التى فيك بوضع يدي " ( 2تى1 : 6 ) . 

ج – ومن هذه النصوص يتضح ان فيها كل متطلبات يدي " ( 2تى1 : 6 ) . 
1 – علاقة حسية هي وضع اليد ( وفي 1تى5 : 22 ، أع6 : 6 ، 13 : 3 ) . 
2 – الوعد بالنعمة او الموهبة من الله . 
3 – الوضع الإلهي : 
            أ – حسب قول الرب : " أفرزوا لي برنابا وشاول " ( أع13 : 2 ) . 
            ب – وكقول القديس بولس الرسول : 
" احترزوا لأنفسكم ولجميع : " أفرزوا لي برنابا وشاول " ( أع13 : 2 ) 
ج – وما ورد في سفر الأعمال ، بينما كان بولس وبرنابا يجولان للكرازة في لسترة أو أيقونية و أنطاكية يشددان التلاميذ " وانتخبا لهم قسوساً في كل كنيسة ثم صليا بأصوام واستودعاهم الرب " ( أع14 : 21 – 23 ) . 
د – كذلك الشمامسة الذين أختارهم المؤمنون فقد وضع الرسل عليهم الأيادى ( أع6 :6 ) . 
ثانياً : إن نظام العناية الإلهية تقتضي أن يكون في الكنيسة قواد ورؤساء يقودون الشعب ويسوسونه ويؤدون الخدمة له ... 
ثالثاًَ : من التقليد المقدس . 
رابعاً : من شهادة البروتستانت ، الذين أقروا بأن الأسرار لا يمكن أن يتممها إلا القسوس الذين لهم وحدهم هذا الحق . 
جلاء في نظام التعليم في علم اللاهوت القويم تأليف القس جيمس أنس الأمريكانى جواباً علي سؤال بختص حق ممارسة المعمودية . أى من له حق أن يعمد ؟ 
" حق ممارسة المعمودية يختص بالقسوس المعينين قانونياً لوظيفتهم في الكنيسة المسيحية " ( جزء 2 ص 420 ) . 
وقال جواباً علي سؤال هل في الكنيسة وظائف ما هي ؟ 
" أن في كنيسة المسيح وظائف معينة من قبل السيد له المجد الذي هو رأس الكنيسة الوحيد ، وتلك الوظائف بعضها وقتي وبعضها دائم . فالوظائف الوقتية هي وظائف الأنبياء والرسل وليس لها وجود الآن في الكنيسة ، و الوظائف الدائمة بموجب النظام النيابي المار ذكره ثلاث ... وقد سمي التوظف فيها باسماء مختلفة في العهد الجديد فمنها قسيس وأسقف وشيه وناظر وخادم وراع وكيل سرائر الله " . 

( 45 ) الكهنوت رتبة خاصة بأفراد معينين في الكنيسة . وضح ذلك ؟ 
ج : 
إن المخلص له المجد أقا هو بنفسه في كنيستة صفاً خصوصياً لهذه الرتبة وحول الذين انتخبهم القوة و منحهم أن يكونوا معلمين وخداماً ، وسلم لهم ما سلم من الخدم التي يجب أن يتمموها ، ولم يسمح بهذه الوظائف لأحد غيرهم من عامة المؤمنين . 
وهذا يتضح مما يأتى : 
( 1 ) أن الرب يسوع له المجد اختار بنفسه من بين تلاميذه ....
            أ – اثني عشر تلمذاً معروفين وسماهم رسلاً ( لو6 : 12 و 13 ) ، ( متي 10 ) . 
ب – ثم أنه عين سبعين ىخرين أيضاً وأرسلهم اثنين اثنين أمام وجهه إلى كل مدينة وموضع ( لو10 : 1 – 4 ) . 
ج – وقال لهم " ليس أنتم اخترتمونى بل أنا اخترتكم وأقمتكم لتذهبوا وتأتوا بثمر ويدوم ثمركم " ( مت15 : 16 ) . 
( 2 ) وأعطى له المجد هؤلاء التلاميذ والرسل السلطان والحقوق في تعليم المم وإتمام الأسرار المقدسة ( مت28 : 18 – 20 ) 
( 3 ) ولهم وحدهم قال عن سر جسده ودمه الأقدسين : " اصنعوا هذا لذكرى " ( لو22 : 19 ) 
( 4 ) وأيضاً " كما أرسلني الآب أرسلكم أنا " 
( 5 ) ولما قال هذا نفخ وقال لهم اقبلوا الروح القدس من غفرتم خطاياه تغفر له . ومن أمسكتم خطاياه امسكت " ( يو20 : 21 ، 22 )ظ . 
( 6 ) ولما أسلهم وعدهم وقال لهم " وها أنا معكم كل الأيام إلى انقضاء الدهر " ( مت28 : 20 ) 
( 7 ) وقال لهم وحدهم : " الذى يسمع منكم يسمع منى والذى يرذلكم يرذلنى . والذى يرذلنى يرذل الذى ارسلنى " ( لو10 : 10 – 16 ) . 
( 8 ) وقال الروح القدس : " افرزوا لي برنابا وشاول للعمل الذى دعوتهما إليه ... " ( أع13 : 2 ، 3 ) . 
( 9 ) والرسل القديسون أقاموا في الكنائس التى أسسوها أساقفة وقسوس وشمامسة ، ونحوهم موهبة الخدمة بوضعى أيديهم عليهم . ( أع6 : 6 ، 4 ، 14 : 23 ، 2تى : 2 : 2 ، 1تى 14 : 4 ، تى 5 : 1 ) . 
( 10 ) وبين القديس بولس الرسوبل المؤهلات الخاصة التى بموجبها ينتخبون الأساقفة و القسوس والشمامسة ( 2تى2 : 2 ، تى 5 : 1 – 9 ، 1تى 1 : 3 – 10 ، 5 : 9 و 17 و 22 ، تى 1 : 5 – 16 ) ، ( عب4 : 5 ) ، ( رو10 : 14 و 15 ) ، ( 1تى12 : 5 و 13 ) 
( 11 ) ثم أن أقوال آباء الكنيسة تدل على هذه الحقيقة وتشهد بأن العصور التى تلت عصر الرسل كانت في كل زمان ومكان فيها هذه الرتب الرعوية الخاصة والمميزة من أساقفة وقسوس وشمامسة . 
( 12 ) وقد شهد المؤرخ موسهيم البروتستانتى قائلاً : " لا ريب بأنه كان للكنيسة خدام عاقة وشمامسة منذ أول تأسيسها .. فكان رئيس واحد أو اسقف يتنصب على كل كنيسة من الكنائس .. وكان تحت رئاسة الأسقف والشيوخ أيضاً الشمامسة او الخدام الذين انقسموا إلى رتب إذ لا يمكن أن يقوم شخص واحد بكل مصالح الكنيسة المطلوبة " ( ك1 – قرن ، قسم 2 – فصل 2 ) . 
( 13 ) كما شهد بذلك أيضاً كتاب الصلاة العامة للكنيسة الأسقفية في فصل الكلام على الصورة والطريقة لإقامة ورسامة وتكريس الأساقفة والقسيسين والشمامسة . 

46 – ما هى درجات الكهنوت ؟ وما هو الفرق بين الاسقف والقسيس ؟ 
ج – أولاً : درجات الكهنوت : 
1 – والمقصود بها الدرجات التى تأخذ من الكنيسة بوضع اليد ، بصلوات خاصة واصوام خاصة ، ومعها موهبة من الروح القدس . 
2 – وكلها درجات كتابية ، ذكرت في الكتاب المقدس ونعنى بها : 
            الأسقفية ، والقسيسة ، والشمامسة وكلها وردت في الإنجيل المقدس . 
3 – وقد ورد في الدسقولية أن الأساقفة رعاة ، والقسوس معلمون ، والشمامسة خدام . 
أ – أساقفة : 
1 – وأول أساقفة في الكنيسة هم الأباء الرسل القديسون .. 
2 – وقد أطلق لقب " أسقف " على السيد المسيح نفسه ( بط2 : 25 ) . 
3 – والساقفة هم وكلاء الله . ( تى1 : 7 ) 
4 – وهم أيضاً رعاة . ( أع20 : 28 ) . 
5 – والكتاب المقدس يشرح الشروط اللازمة لدرجة الأسقفية . ( 1تى3 : 2 – 7 ، تى1 – 9 ) . 
ب – قسوس : 
1 – انتخبا ( بولس وبرنابا ) لهم ( في لستره وايقونيى وانطاكية) قسوساً في كل كنيسة .. " ( أع14 : 23 ) . 
2 – ووردت في ( تى5 : 1 ) ، ( يع5 : 14 ) ، ( 1تى5 : 17 ) . 
ج – شمامسة : 
1 – ورد ذكهم لأول مرة في ( أع6 ) 
2 – وكانت الخدمة الاجتماعية هي اولى مسولياتهم . ( اع6 : 1 و 9 و 10 ) 
3 – ووردت صفات مميزة للشمامسة في ( 1تى3 : 8 – 13 ) . 
ثانياً : الفرق بين الأسقف والقسيس : 
1 – الفرق الأول : أن الأساقفة لهم حق إقامة القسوس : 
            أ – ( 1تى5 : 22 ، تى1 : 5 ) 
            ب – وتذكر قوانين الكنيسة ان القس يقام من أسقف واحد . أما الأسقف واحد . أما الأسقف فيضع عليه اليد ما لا يقل عن أسقفين أو ثلاثة . 
2 – والفرق الثانى : أن الأسقف يمكن أن يحاكم القسوس : " لا تقبل شكاية على كاهن ( شيخ  ) إلا على شاهدين أو ثلاثة " . ( 1تى5 : 19 ) 
3 – كما أن الأسقف الحق في مكافأة القسوس : " أما القسوس ( الشيوخ ) الدبرون حسنا ، فليحسبوا اهلاً لكرامة افضل ، ولا سيما الذين يتعبون في الكلمة والتعليم " ( 1تى5 : 17 ) . 



:download:


----------



## asmicheal (28 مارس 2010)

*ما هو سر الزيجة ؟ وكيفية تأسيسه ؟ والغاية منه ؟ *
*ج : أ – سر الزيجة : *
*سر مقدس به يرتبط ويتد الرجل والمرأة إتحاداً مقدساً بنعمة الروح القدس للحصول على ولادة البنين وترتبيهم التربية المسيحية . *
*ويسمي إكليلاً بسبب الأكاليل التي توضع فوق رؤوس العروسين وقت اتمام هذا السر ، وهي رمز إلى أكاليل النعمة والمجد والثبات كما هو مذكور في صلاة الأكاليل .. *
*ب – تاسيسه وما أهميتة : *
*1 – أسسه السيد المسيح له المجد : *
*            أولاً : لما حضر عرس قانا الجليل وباركه بحضوره ( يو2 : 1 – 11 ) . *
*            ثانياً : وفي حديثه إلى الفريسيين عن الزواج الحقيقي بقوله : " فالذي جمعه الله لا يفرقه أنسان " ( مت19 : 3 – 12 ) *
*2 – وقال عنه معلمنا بولس الرسول بصريح العبارة في ( أفسس 5 : 32 ) : *
*وهذا السر عظيم ... " *
*3 – وبين معلمنا بولس الرسول واجبات كل من الزوجين ( أف5 : 22 – 32 ) . *
*4 – وأوضح الرب في الإنجيل : " أن الذي خلق منذ البدء خلقهما ذكر وأنثى . وقال : من أجل هذا يترك الرجب أباه وأمه ويلتصق بأمراته ويكون الاثنان جسداً واحداً . إذ ليسا بعد اثنين بل جسد واحد " ( مت19 : 4 – 6 ) . *
*5 – وأكد معلمنا بولس الرسول علي قوله الرب بقوله : *
*" إن المرأة مرتبطة بالناموس مادام رجلها حياً . ولكن إن مات رجلها فهي حرة لكى تتزوج بمن تريد في الرب فقط " ( 1كو7 : 29 ) . *
*6 – فالزيجة كما أسسها الرب له المجد ، سر مقدس ، ومنذ أزمنة الرسل كانت تعقد باسم الرب ، لأنها عملاً مقدساً دينياً بخدمة كنيسة منظورة ، وهي معتبرة سراً مقدساً من أسرار الكنيسة السبعة . *
*ج – الغاية منه : *
*1 – نمو النوع البشرى وحفظة بالتناسل حسب الأمر الإلهي : *
*" اثمروا وأكثروا واملأوا الأرض " ( تك1 : 28 ) . وترتبط بهذه الغاية مقدسة وهي نمو وازدياد أعضاء كنيسة الله . *
*2 – التعاون والتعاضد ومساعدة كل من الزوجين للآخر حسب قول الرب : *
*            " ليس جيداً أن يكون آدم وحده فأصنع له معين نظيره " ( تك2 : 18 ) . *
*ولذلك خلق الله المرأة من ضلع ىدم ليكون بينمها إتحاد طبيعى ويكون رباطهما قوياً ويعيشها كل حياتهما دون انفصال . *
*3 – تحصين الإنسان من الخطية وكبح جماح الشهوات بالإقتران الشرعي ، كما اوضح القديس بولس الرسول في ( 1كو7 : 1 – 9 ) وختم بالقول : *
*                                    " لأن الزواج أصلح من التحرق " *

*( 41 ) ما هو عمل النعمة الإلهية في سر الزواج المسيحي ؟ *

*ج : إن فعل النعمة غير المنظور يحول الزيجة الطبيعية إلى سر مقدس عظيم ، يصور إتحاد بالكنيسة اتحاداً سرياً . كما قال القديس بولس الرسول : *
*" هذا السر عظيم ولكنني أنا أقول من نحو المسيح والكنيسة " ( أف5 : 32 ) . *
*ولذلك : *
*(1)               فإن النعمة الإلهية تقدس رباط الزيجة وتجعله رباطاً روحياً لأن اتحاد المسيح بالكنيسة هو اتحاد روحي مقدس : *
*أ – ولذلك يقول القديس بولس الرسول : *
*" ليكن الزواج مكرماً عند كل واحد المضجع غير نجس " ( عب13 : 4 ) . *
*ب – لأن هذه هي إرادة الله قداستكم ، أن تمتنعوا عن الزنا . وأن يعرف كل واحد منكم أن يقتنى إناءه بقداسة وكرامة . لا في هوي شهوة كالأمم الذين لا يعرفون الله " . ( 1تى3 : 4 – 5 ) . *
*ج – وقال القديس يوحنا ذهبي الفمخ : *
*" لأن كل واحد أخذ ما له . فهذا الزواج إذن هو زواج بحسب المسيح . هو زواج روحي وولادة روحية .. " ( على أفسس 20 : 5 ) . *
*د – وقال القديس أغسطينوس : *
*" إن قداسة السر لها في زيجتنا ( المسيحية ) قوة أكثر من قوة ثمر الأولاد في الأم " ( في الزيجة ) . *
*هـ - وقال القديس غريغوريوس الكبير : *
*" ألم تقترن بالجسد بعد ؟ لا تخف من تتميم ذلك . فأنت طاهر والمسئولية علي لأنى أنا عقدته وأنا أعطيتك العروس " ( خطاب في المعمودية ف18 ) . *
*( 2 ) والنعمة الإلهية تساعد على أن يدوم رباط الزيجة غير منفصل ، كما أن اتحاد المسيح بالكنيسة هو اتحاد أبدى . *
* أ – كما قال الرب نفسه : *
*" فالذى جمع الله لا يفرقه إنسان " ( مت19 : 3 – 12 ) *
*+ فقد جمع الله بين الزوجين : *
*أولاً : بناموس الزيجة طبيعياًَ : ( تك1 : 27 و 8 ، تك 2 : 18 ، تك2 : 21 – 24 ) . *
*وثانياً : بنعمته التي منحها للمتحدين بالشركة الزوجية في سر الزواج المقدس . *
* ب – وقال القديس بولس الرسول : *
*            " وأما عن المتزوجين فأوصيهم لا أنا بل الرب أن تفارق المراة رجلها . وإن فارقته فلتمكث غير متزوجة أو لتصالح رجلها . *
*            ولا يترك الرجل امرأته " ( 1كو 7 : 10 – 11 ) . *
* ج – وقال أيضاً : " أنت مرتبط بامرأة فلا تطلب الإنفصال " ( 1كو7 : 27 ) . *
* د – وقد قال القديس امبروسيوس : *
*            " إننا نعترف بإن الله هو سيد الزواج وحارسه ولا يطيق ان يدنس المضجع . *
*            فمن يخطئ خطية كهذه يخطئ إلى الله إذ يخالف شريعته ، ويسئ استعمال نعمته ، ومتى أخطأ ضد الله لا يقدر أن يشترك في السر الإلهي " ( في إبراهيم 1 : 7 ) . *
*( 3 ) والنعمة الإلهية تساعد الزوجين مدة حياتهما علي إتمام الواجبات المفروضة علي كل منهم نحو الآخر حسب النموذج السامي في اتحاد المسيح بالكنيسة . *
*أ‌-        حسب وصية القديس بولس الرسول للنساء : *
*" أيتها النساء اخضعن لرجالكن لكن كما للرب . لأن الرجل هو رأس المرأة كما أن المسيح أيضاً رأس الكنيسة وهو مخلص الجسد . ولكن كما تخضع الكنيسة للمسيح كذلك النساء لرجالهن في كل شئ ( أف5 : 22 – 24 ) . *
*ب – وحسب وصيته للرجال : *
*" أيها الرجال أحبوا نسائكم كما أحبالمسيح أيضاً الكنيسة وأسلم نفسه لأجلها . وكذلك يجب أن الرجال أن يحبوا نسائهم كأجسادهم . *
*من يحب امرأته يحب نفسه .. فإنه لم يبغض أحد جسده قط بل يقويه ويربيه كما الرب أيضاً للكنيسة من أجل هذا يترك الرجل أباه وأمه ويلتصق بإمراته ويكون الاثنان جسداً واحداً " ( أف5 : 25 – 31 ) *
*ج – وقال موصياً الأثنين : *
*" هذا السر عظيم ولكنني أنا أقول من نحو المسيح والكنيسة . وأما أنتم فليحب كل واحد امراته هكذا كنفسه وأما المرأة فلتهب رجلها " ( أف5 : 32 – 33 ) . *
*د – ولذلك قال العلامة ترتليانوس : *
*" كيف يمكننا أن نعبر عن سعادة الزيجة التي تعقدها الكنيسة . ويثبتها القربان . وتختما البركة ( لامراته 2 : 9 ) . *
*هـ - وقال القديس أغناطيوس الشهيد : *
*" يجب علي المتزوجين والمتزوجات أن يجروا اتحادهم برأى الأسقف ، لكي يكون الزواج مطابقاً لإرادة الله لا بحسب الشهوة " ( رسالة إلى بوليكربوس ف6 ) . *

*( 42 ) ما هي شروط واوصاف الزيجة المسيحية ؟ *

*ج : أولاً : شروط الزيجة المسيحية : *
*            1 – الإيمان بالمسيح . وعلي ذلك تكون الزيجة مع غير المؤمنين ممنوعة كليا ( 2كو6 : 14 – 16 ) . *
*            2 – ان يكونا أرثوذكسيان . *
*            3 – بلا مانع من جهة القرابة الجسدية والروحية المعينة درجاتها من قوانين الكنيسة . *
*            4 – أن يكونا راضيين وقابلين للزواج تمام الحرية والإرادة المطلقة . *
*            5 – أن يكونا صحيحين : الروح والنفس والجسد . *
*ثانياً : أوصاف الزيجة المسيحية : *
*للزيجة المسيحية صفتان : *
*الأولى : وحدة الزيجة : *
*             وهي أن يكون للرجل امرأة واحدة ، وللمرأة رجل واحد . وهذه الوحدة تنافي : *
*أ – تعدد الأزواج . *
*ب – تعدد الزوجات . *
*أنظر : تك 2 : 24 ، مت 19 : 4 – 8 ، 1كو 7 : 2 – 5 و 10 و 11 و 39 ، ملا 2 : 14 – 16 . *
*الثانية : عدم إنفكاك هذه الزيجة : *
*            + وهذه نتيجة حتمية للشريعة الإلهية ، وشريعة الكمال ، كما علم الرب وقال بلسانه الطاهر : *
*            " أما قرأتم أن الذي خلق منذ البدء خلقهما ذكر وأنثى . *
*وقال : من أجل هذا يترك الرجل أباه وأمه ويلتصق بأمراته ويكون الاثنان جسداً واحداً إذ ليسا بعد اثنين بل جسد واحد . فالذي جمعه الله لا يفرقه إنسان " ( مت19 : 4 – 6 ) . *

*( 43 ) ما هي أسباب الإنفكاك ؟ *

*+ إن الزيجة المسيحية سر مقدس لا يفك عقد رباطها إلا لسببين : *
*أسباب الإنفكاك : *
*أولهما : الموت الذى يجعل الطرف الآخر الحي حر من رباط الزواج : *
*            1 – ( رو7 : 1 – 3 ) . *
*            2 – ( 1كو7 : 39 – 40 ) . *
*ثانيهما : الزنا الذي ينجس رباط الزواج : *
* أ – وذلك حسب قول الرب : " وقيل من طلق امراته فليعطها كتاب طلاق اما أنا فاقول لكم أن من يطلق امراته إلا لعلة الزنا يجعلها تزنى ، ومن يتزوج مطلقة فإنه يزنى " ( مت5 : 31 – 32 ) . ( أنظر أيضاً مت 19 : 3 – 11 ، مر 10 : 2 – 11 ، لو 16 : 18 ) . *
*                                                " لا طلاق إلا لعلة الزنا " . *
*ب – ففي العهد القديم : *
*1 – كان لطلاق مكروهاً من الله : *
*" ... لأنه يكره الطلاق قال الرب إله إسرائيل " ( ملاخي 2 : 14 أو 15 ) . *
*2 – وقد سمح للطلاق بشرط : *
*            أ – أن الطلا ق كان مباحاً للرجل دون المرأة ( تث24 : 1 – 4 ) .*
*            ب – أنه لم يكن جائزاً للرجل أن يطلق امرأته إذا كان قد دخل بها قبل أن يتزوجها أو إذا كان قد اشاع عنها سمعه قبيحة ولم تكن الإشاعة صحيحة "( تث22 : 19 – 29 ) . *
*            ج – أنه لم يكن جائزاً للرجل أن يطلق امرأته من أجل كل علة بل من أجل عيب أنكره عليها ، ويلزم أن يكون هذا العيب من نوع الدنس أو القباحة . *
*            د – وعلي الرجل قبل أن يطلقها أن يكتب لها كتاب طلاق ويدفعه إلى يدها ، دليلاً علي لأنها أصبحت حرة يمكنهلا أن تعقد زواج جديد مع آخر . *
*            هـ - وإذا أبغضها زوجها الآخر وكتب لها كتاب طلاق او مات ، فليس لزواجها الأول الذي طلقها أن يعود فيأخذها لتكون له زوجة بعد أن تدنست . *
*3 – قال أحد اللاهوتيين : *
*                        " إن موسى سمح بالطلاق منعاً لشر أعظم وهو قتل المرأة لأن اليهود كانوا ميالين لإرتكاب مثل هذه الجريمة " . *


*4 – ولذلك كله قال الرب : *
*                        في جوابه علي سؤال الفريسيين : " إن موسي من أجل قساوة قلوبكم إذن لكم أن              تطلقوا نسائكم ولكن من البدء لم يكن هكذا " ( مت19 : 8 ) . *
*ج – وفي العهد الجديد : *
*1 – قال الرب في الإنجيل : *
*                                    " وأقول لكم أن من طلق امرأته إلا بسبب الزنا وتزوج بأخرى يزني . والذى يتزوج بمطلقة يزنى " ( مت19 : 9 ) . *
*أنظر ( مر10 : 2 – 12 ، لو16 : 18 ) . *
*2 – وقد سارت الكنيسة المسيحية على هذا الشرع منذ نشأتها حتى أصبح معروف أنه " لا طلاق إلا لعله الزنا " . *
*3 – وعن هذه الشريعة تكلم وكتب أباء الكنيسة أمثال القديس اكليمنضس السكندرى والعلامة أوريجانوس ، والقديس أمبروسيوس ، والقديس أغسطينوس ، والقديس غريغوريوس الثيئلوغوسي . *
*قال القديس اكليمنضس السكندرى : *
*" إن الكتب المقدسة بنصاحها عن الزواج وبمنعها المفارقة منعاً قطعياً قررت هذه الشريعة : أن لا تجهر امراتك إلا لعلة الزنا . *
*ونعتبره زواجاً زنائياً كل زواج يعقده أحد المفترقين مادام الآخر علي قيد الحياة .. لأنه كتب من تزوج مطلقة يزنى " ( المتفرقات ك1 – ف23 ) . *
*4 – والتاريخ الكنسي يشهد بذلك : *
*قصة أنا جعفر المنصور وطبيبه المشهور وجورجيوس ابن بختيشوع سنة 770م . *



*:download:*


----------



## asmicheal (28 مارس 2010)

ما هو سر مسحة المرضي ؟ ومن الذي أسسه ؟ وكيفية تأسيسه ؟ 
ج : 
( 1 ) سر مسحة المرضى : 
                                    " هو سر مقدس ينال به المؤمن المريض شفاء امراضه الروحية والجسدية ، إذ يمسحه الكاهن بزيت مقدس ، ويستمد له النعمة الإلهية . 
+ ويسمى : سر الزيت المقدس . به يمسح الكاهن المريض بزيت بعد أن يصلى عليه وعلى المريض مستمداً نعمة الروح القدس لشفائه من أمراضه الروحية والجسدية . 
( 2 ) تأسيسه : 
أ – وهذا السر مؤسس من السيد المسيح له المجد ، وإن كنا لا نعلم الوقت الذي أسس فيه الرب يسوع هذا السر وأمر به ، ولكننا نعلم أن أشياء أخري صنعها يسوع ولم تكتب واحدة واحدة . ( يو21 : 25 ) . ونعلم أنه كان يظهر بعد قيامته مدة أربعين يوماً لرسله وتلاميذه القديسين ، ويتكلم معهم عن الأمور المختصة بملكوت الله ( أع1 : 3 ) . 
ب – وقد مارسه الأباء الرسل عندما أرسلهم السيد المسيح للكرازة ، كما قال القديس مرقس الإنجيلى : 
                        ودهنوا بزيت مرضي كثيرين فشفوهم " ( مر6 : 13 ) . 
ج – وقد تحدث عنه ، وأوضح كيفيته ، وتكلم عنه كسر ، وذكر الشروط اللازمة لإتمامه ، معلمنا يعقوب الرسول ( يع5 : 14 و 15 ) : 
1 – " امريض أحد بينكم " – الشخص القابل للسر وهو مريض . 
2 – " فليدع قسوس الكنيسة " – خادم السر . 
3 – " فليصلوا عليه " – صورة السر وهي الصلاة . 
4 – " ويدهنوه بزيت " – مادة السر . 
5 – " صلاة الإيمان تشفى المريض والرب يقيمه وإن كان قد فعل خطية تغفر له " – مفعول السر وهو الشفاء من الأمراض الروحية والجسدية المتسببة عن أمراض نفسية وروحية . 

( 38 ) سر مسحة المرضى من أسرار الكنيسة السبعة ، برهن عل ذلك من أقوال الأباء ، واتفاق الكنائس ، وشهادة التاريخ ، واعتراف المعترضين ؟ 
1 – إن هذا السر مستعملاً منذ الازمنة الرسولية ( مر6 : 13 ، يع5 : 14 و 15 ) . 
2 – ويؤيد هذه الأقوال أباء الكنيسة عبر التاريخ الكنسي : 
أ – تحدث عنه العلامة أوريجانوس ( 185 – 254 م ) عند تعداده الوسائط للحصول علي غفران الخطايا . وأشار إلى وضع الكاهن يده علي رأس المريض حين يصلى عليه . 
كما أشار إلى أنه كان يتمم قديماً بعد سر التوبة أي انه على المؤمن المريض أن يتوب ويعترف بخطاياه ثم يتمم له سر المسحة المرضي . 
ب – والقديس يوحنا ذهبي الفم ( 347- 407م ) في الكهنوت ، خطاب 3 : 6 ) يذكره كسر يقوم به الكهنة ويتمموه لأبنائهم المؤمنين لأجل خلاص نفوسهم المريضة . 
ج – والقديس كيرلس الأورشليمة ( 315 – 386م ) ( في العبادة بالروح والحق ، كتاب 4 ) وهو يحارب السحر . 
د – وبين القديس غريغوريوس في كتابة ( في الأسرار ) كيفية تتميم سر الزيت مع صلواته ، وذكر فيه أن الكاهن يمسح المريض بزيت على اسم الأب والابن والروح القدس ويقول له : 
" ولا يبق فيك الروح النجس مختفياً بل فلتسكن فيك قوة المسيح الإله والروح القدس لكي تشفي بتتميم هذا السر وبمسحة الزيت المقدس ، وبصلواتنا بقوة الثالوث القدوس ، وتعود على الصحة التامة " ( جزء3 : 235 ) . 
3 – وقد شهد له المعارضون وناكرو الأسرار : 
أ – شهد موسيهيم المؤرخ البروتستانتى لهذا السر ( ك1ف2قسم4) بقوله : 
" إن المسيحين الأولين لما مرضوا مرضاً مخطراً كانوا يدعون شيوخ الكنيسة " أى القسوس والأساقفة وبعد أن يعترف المريض بخطاياه يستودعه الشيوخ لله بالتصرفات الخشوعية ويدهنوه بالزيت " . 
ب – والكنيسة الأسقفية تعترف بصحة هذا السر وتمارسه بصلوات مخصوصة وفصول إنجيلية كما هو عندنا ( راجع كتاب الصلاة العامة ص 274 – 285 ) . 
ج – وقال القس الإنجليزى ف . ج سميث صاحب كتاب ( إنارة الألباب في شرح وتعليم عقائد الكتاب ) عند كلامه عن الشفاء الإلهي : 
( إن الله لم يمهل أمر أجسادنا في هذه الحياة بل قسم لها نصيباً من عنايته ... 
وهذا العمل منوط بكل خدمة الله ، وهو قسم من العمل المعطى لهم ( أي للرسل من الله ، ولهذا يقول يعقوب الرسول : " أمريض أحد بينكم فليدع قسوس الكنيسة . ألخ هذه هي كلمة الله فما المنفعة من نكر أنها وحذفها والهزء بها ألخ " . 

*( 39 ) ما هي نتائج سر مسحة المرضي ؟ *

ج : نتائج سر مسحة المرضي ( القيم الروحية ) . 
1 – شفاء الأمراض الجسدية فإنه قد أعطي لهذه الغاية ( مر6 : 13 ، يع5 : 14 و 15 ) . وأما الذين لا يحصلون عل نفع هذا السر فعدم إنتفاعهم يرجع إلى عدم استحقاقهم ، وعدم إيمانهم .. كما يقول القديس يعقوب الرسول : " فإن صلاة الإيمان تشفي المريض والرب يقيمة " ( يع5 : 14 و 15 ) . 
2 – شفاء الأمراض الروحية : " وإن كان قد فعل خطية تغفر له " . 
3 – والجميع في أمر هذا السر أنه يجعل شفاء النفس أساساً لشفاء الجسد . وهو يربط بين شفاء الجسد وغفران الخطية ، ويجعل الغفران مقترناً بالإعتراف بالخطية أو سر التوبة كشرط للغفران . 
فيقول : 
" فإن صلاة افيمان تشفي المريض ، والرب يقيمة وإن كان قد فعل خطية تغفر له ، واذا اعترفوا بعضكم لبعض بزلاتكم ، وصلوا بعضكم لأجل بعض لكي تشفوا " ( يع5 : 14 – 16 ) . فإن هذا الوضع في الكنيسة أساساً لشفاء الأمراض الجسدية ولا سيما المسببة عن أمراض نفسيه أو روحية . 



:download:


----------



## fredyyy (28 مارس 2010)

*كلام رائع وجميل *

*دعيني أضعة في قسمه الصحيح *

*شكرًا كثيرًا لتعبك *


----------



## asmicheal (28 مارس 2010)

ما هو تعريف سر التوبة ، وما هي أسماؤه ، ومن الذي أسسه ومنحه ؟ 
ج : 1 – تعريف سر التوبة والاعتراف : 
            هو سر مقدس به يرجع الخاطئ إلى الله ويتصالح معه تعالي ، بإعترافه بخطاياه أما كاهن الله ليحصل منه على حل بالسلطان المعطي من الرب يسوع ، وبه ينال تجديده وغفران خطاياه . 
2 – أسماؤه :  حلاً للخطايا – اعترافاً – مصالحة –ميناء ثانية بعد الغرق – معمودية ثانية – تجديد الذهن . 
3 – تاسيسه : موسسه هو الرب يسوع له المجد . 
أ – فقد وعد به : 
أولاً : عندما قال لبطرس " واعطيك مفاتيح ملكوت السموات . فكل ما تربطه على الأرض يكون مربوطاً في السموات وكل ما تحله على الأرض يكون محلولاً في السموات " ( مت16 : 19 ) . 
وثانياً : عندما أعطي الكنيسة سلطان الحل والربط بقوله لتلاميذه " وإن لم يسمع من الكنيسة فليكن عندك كالوثنى والعشار . الحق أقول لكم كل ما تربطونه على الأرض يكون مربوطاً في السماء . وكل ما تحلونه على الأرض يكون محلولاً في السماء " ( مت8 : 17 و 18 ) . 
ب – وأسسه : 
                        بعد قيامته عندما ظهر للتلاميذ وقال لهم " سلام لكم . كما أرسلنى الآب أرسلكم أنا . و لما قال هذا نفخ وقال لهم اقبلوا الروح القدس من غفرتم خطاياه تغفر له . ومن أمسكتم خطاياه أمسكت " ( يو10 : 21 – 23 ) . 
ج – ثم منحه للرسل والكنيسة : 
                        وهذا يتضح من كل النصوص الإلهية السابقة حيث أن الرب بكلامه عن هذا السر وتأسيسه منح في نفس الوقت تلاميذه وخلفائهم سلطاناً أن يحلوا الخطايا ويربطوها ، وأن يتركوها و يمسكوها بقوة روح الله القدوس . وأن يعلنوا غفران الخطايا للبشر المؤمنين المعترفين بخطاياهم والتائبين عنها . 

*( 34 ) ما هي شروط التوبة ؟ *

ج : شروط التوبة هي :        
                        1 – انسحاق القلب وندامته علي الخطايا السالفة . 
                        2 – عزم ثابت على إصلاح السيرة . 
                        3 – إيمان وطيد بالمسيح يسوع ورجاء في تحننه . 
                        4 – اعتراف شفوي بالخطايا والإقرار بها أمام الكاهن ( الأب الروحى ) . 



*( 35 ) ما هو الاعتراف ؟ وما هي أهميته والأدلة عليه ؟ *

ج : ( 1 ) سر التوبة والاعتراف : 
عبارة عن أمرين : 
اولاً : التوبة : بمعنى الندم والانسحاق وتدبير النية ، وإصلاح السيرة ، والعزم الثابت ، والإيمان الوطيد ، والرجوع إلى النفس ، ثم الرجوع إلى الله . 
ثانياً : الاعتراف : 
أ – والاعتراف في اللغة هو الإقرار بالشئ والتصريح به علناً . 
ب – وفي الإصطلاح الكنسي هو : 
إقرار الخاطئ بخطاياه أمام كاهن الله إقراراً مصحوباً بالندامة والتأسف والعزم الثابت على ترك الخطايا وعدم الجوع إليها ، لينال منه الحل بالسلطان المعطي له من الله ... 
ج – فالاعتراف جزء من سر التوبة : التوبة أولاً .. ثم الإعتراف أمام الكاهن .. 
د – ففي سر التوبة والاعتراف : 
1 – يقدم المؤمن توبة صادقة .. فيها يرجع على نفسه .. ويرجع إلى مخلصة وفادية .. 
2 – ثم يأتى إلى الكاهن مقراً ومعترفاً بخطياه ، عازماً على عدم العودة إليها مرة أخرى ..
3 – فينال بالحل غفران الخطايا .. وسلامة مع نفسه .. وسلامة مع الله .. وانعتاقه من عقاب الخطية وينله الرجاء بالحياة الأبدية . " أنظر في كل ذلك مثل الإبن الضال " ( لو15 : 11 – 33 ) 
( 2 ) وجوب الإعتراف أو الأدلة عليه : 
أولاً : من الطبيعة : 
            فالإنسان في كل أدوار الحياة يحتاج على من يواسيه في أموره ، يشكو همه وأتعابه وما يضايق نفسه إلى صديق أو حبيب له ، طلباً لمشورة أو تنفيساً لكرب ، أو تخفيضاً لألم ، أو مشاطرة له فيما يشعر به . 
ثانياً : من العهد القديم : 
أ – قال القديس غريغوريوس والقديس أغسطينوس : 
أن الله تعالي سأل الأول والمرأة الأولى قبل أن يحكم عليهما لما خالفا ناموسه ، وذلك ليقدم لهما سبباً للإقرار بذنبهما . فينالا الغفران باعترافهم الذليل الوضيع ، وهكذا قل عن سؤال الله لقايين " . أين هابيل أخوك " فلو أنه اعترف بذنبه وتاب واستغفر لنال الصفح من الله . 
ب – وفي شريعة موسى كان الاعتراف جزءاً ضرورياً من توبة الخاطئ حسب قول الرب : 
1 – " إذا أخطأ أحد .. يقر بما قد أخطا به ويأتى إلى الرب بذبيحة إثمه .. فيكم عنده من خطيته " . ( لا5 : 1 – 6 ) . 
2 – " .. لكن إن أقراوا بذنوبهم .. أذكر ميثاقى مع باقى يعقوب " ( لا26 : 39 – 45 ) . 
3 – " .. إذا عمل رجل أو امرأة شيئاً من جميع خطايا الأنسان وخان خيانة بالرب فقد أذنبت تلك النفس . فلتقر بخطيتها التي عملت " ( عد5 : 6 و 7 ) . 
4 – " وتأتى إلى الكاهن الذي يكون في تلك اليام وتقول له أعترف اليوم للرب غلهك " ( تث26 : 3 ) 
ج – وقال يشوع ابن نون لعاخان بن كرمي :
      " اعترف للرب واخبرنى " ( يش7 : 19 ) . 
د – كما أعترف داود الملك أمم ناثان النبى : 
" قد أخطأت إلى الرب .. فقال ناثن لداود . الرب أيضاً قد نقل عنك خطيتك . لا تموت " ( 2صم12 : 13 ) 
ه – ولذلك قال سليمان الحكيم : 
" من يكتم خطاياه لا ينجح ومن يقر بها ويتركها يرحم " ( أم28 : 23 ) . 
انظر أيضاً : 
( 1مل8 : 38، نح1 : 6 ، 9 : 2 ، أش38 : 17 ، 59 : 12 ، أر 14 : 10 ، دا 0 : 4 و 20 ، أى 31 : 23 ) . 
ثالثاً : من التقليد اليهودي : 
فإن الخاطئ يلزمه أن يوضح في الاعتراف جميع اعماله ، وكان الاعتراف عند بني إسرائيل يقرن مع الذبيحة وصلاة الكاهن عن الخطية . 
وقال الربى ابن عزرا : 
" إن الاعتراف لازم وأنهم عندما يقدمون الذبيحة إذا لم يتوجعوا ويعترفوا إعترافاً مبيناً الخطايا لا تكون للذبائح قوة وفائدة لهم " . 
رابعاً : من مناداة يوحنا المعمدان وبشارته بالتوبة ، ( فترة ما بين العهدين ) : 
إذ أنه لما جاء يوحنا المعمدان منادياً بالتوبة والإستعداد لإقتراب ملكوت الله ، جاء إليه كثيرون " و اعتمد منه في الأردن معترفين بخطاياهم " ( مت3 : 5 ) . 
خامساً : من العهد الجديد : 
أ – ( أع19 : 18 ) " وكان كثيرون من الذين آمنوا يأتون مقربين ومخبرين بأفعالهم " . 
ب – ( يع5 : 14 – 16 ) " اعترفوا بعضكم لبعض بالزلات وصلوا بعضكم لأجل بعض لكي تشفوا . 
ج – ( 1يو1 : 8 – 10 )" إن اعترفنا بخطايانا فهو أمين وعادل حتي يغفر لنا خطايانا ويطهرنا من كل إثم " . 
سادساً : من التقليد الكنسي : 
أ شهادة أباء الكنيسة أمثال : القديس ديوناسيوس الأريوباغى ، والقديس إكليمنضوس الرومانى ، و العلامة ترتليانوس ، وو العلامة أوريجانوس ، والقديس أثناسيوس الرسولي ، و القديس كيرلس الأورشليمى .. الذين شهدوا شهادة حقة بأن الاعتراف كان جارياً في أيامهم ، وكان قاعدتة من قواعد إيمان الكنيسة . 
ب – شهادة الكتب الطقسية : الخاصة بالنظم والترتيبات الكنسية كما أباء الكنيسة بإرشاد الروح القدس وإستناداً علي الأقوال الإلهية . 
سابعاً : شهادة التاريخ الكنسي : 
أ فإن التاريخ الكنسي يشهد بإن الاعتراف كان جارياً علي وجهين : 
أحدهما علني ، والآخر سري 
وعلي كلا الوجهين كان غفران الخطايا يعطي من الكهنة وحدهم الذين لهم السلطان من الله والحق في التصريح به . ومع الزمن تنازلت الكنيسة عن الاعتراف العلني رفقاً بأبنائها وحصرته في الاعتراف السري ( أنظر اعترافات أوغسطينوس ) . 
ب – وقد شهد يوسابيوس المؤرخ الكنسي للاعتراف . 
ج – وأثبت ذلك المؤرخ البروتستانتى في تاريخه ( ل1 قرن 1 قسم 2 فصل 4 ) . 
ثامناً : شهادة الاتفاق العام : 
الكنائس التقليدية شرقاً وغرباً فضلاً عن إفتراقها واختلافها في أمور كثيرة تتفق على صحة هذا التعليم .( الاعتراف والإقرار بالخطايا مع التوبة والندم أمام الكاهن ) وأنه تسليم رسولي وتعليم إلهي وتقليد أبائي . 
تاسعاً : شهادة الذين أنكروه علينا ،" وفي نفس الوقت الذين استحسنوه : 
أ – قال لوثيروس في كتابة ( سبي بابل ) : 
" إن الاعتراف السري يعجبنى كثيراً وهو نافع لبل لازم " . 
ب – وقال كلفن في كتابه ( الرسومات ك3 رأس 2 ) . 
" من كان ضميرة معرقلاً في شئ جني من الاعتراف احسن ثمرة " 
ج – وفي قانون الإيمان الذي سنة البروتستانت في أغوسطا قالوا : 
" إن الاعتراف في الكنائس لم يبطل عندنا " 
د – وجاء في كتاب الصلوات العامة في الكنيسة الأسقفية عارضة : 
" إن كان أحد غير قادر أن يطمئن بأله بهذه الوسيلة فليأت إلى أحد خدام كلمة الله .. ثم يفحصة القس هل تاب حقاً عن خطاياه .. وهنا يحث المريض علي الإقرار بخطاياه إقراراً خصوصياً إن لم يكن شعر بأن ضميره قلق لأمر باهظ وبعد الإقرار يحله القس علي هذا الوجه .. " ( ص279 ) . 
هـ -  وجاء في كتاب ( نظام التعليم في علم اللاهوت القويم الجزء الأول ص 117 ) 
" إن الكنائس الوثرية والأسقفية تستحسن الاعتراف السري للراعى في بعض الأحوال " . 
و – هذا وإن بعض الطوائف البروتستانتية يمارسون الاعتراف العلنى في أجتماعتهم العامة . 

( 36 ) ما هي الخطايا التي يشملها سر التوبة والاعتراف ؟ وما هى الخطايا التي لا تغفر ؟ 
ج : 
1 – ليست خطية بلا مغفرة إلا التى بلا توبة : 
أ – فلا توجد خطية مهما كانت ثقلية ألا وهي قابلة للغفران والمسامحة ، متى تقدمتها توبة صحيحة واعتراف بندامة وإيمان تام بالمسيح ورجاء باستحقاقه : 
                                    ( مت9 : 13 ، 18 : 11 ، أ8 : 22 ، 2كو2 : 6 – 8 ) . 
ب – " وهو لا يشاء ان يهلك أناس بل أن يقبل الجميع على التوبة " ( 2بط3 : 9 ) . 
ج – وإن أخطأ أحد فلنا شفيع عند الأب يسوع المسيح البار وهو كفارة لخطايانا ويطهرنا من كل إثم " ( 1يو1 : 7 – 9 ) 
2 – التجديف علي الروح القدس وعدم الغفران : 
أ – " وأما التجديف علي الروح القدس فلن يغفر للناس ... وأما من قال على الروح القدس فلن يغفر له لا في هذا العلم ولا في الآتى " ( مت12 : 31 و 32 ) . ( من أقوال السيد المسيح له المجد ) . 
ب – والمراد من التجديف علي الروح القدس المقاومة لحقيقة الله الظاهرة والسقوط في الكفر التام ، و نسبة معجزات المسيح إلى الشيطان . 
ج – وفي إيضاح ذلك قال قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث في الإجابة عن السؤال رقم 13 من كتاب سنوات مع أسئلة الناس – الجزء الأول ما نصه ( بتصرف ) : 
1 – التجديف على الروح القدس ، هو الرفض الكامل الدائم لكل عمل للروح القدس في القلب ، رفض يستمر مدى الحياة . 
2 – لا توجد خطية بلا مغفرة ، ألا التى بلا توبة ( لو13 : 5 ) . 
3 – ولا يستطيع احد أن يعمل عملاً روحياً ، بدون شركة الروح القدس ( 2كو13 : 14 ) 
4 – والذى يرفض الروح إذن : لا يتوب ، ولا يأتى بثمر روحي . 
5 – ماذا إن رفض الإنسان كل عمل للروح ؟ ثم عاد وقبل وتاب ؟ 
نقول إن توبته وقبوله للروح ، ولو في آخر العمر ، يدلان على أن روح الله مازال يعمل فيه ويتفاده للتوبة . 
إذن لم يكن رفضه للروح رفضاً كاملاً دائماً مدى الحياة . فحالة كهذه ليست هي تجديفاً على الروح القدس ، حسب التعريف الذى ذكرناه . 
6 – إن الوقوع في خطية لا تغفر ، عبارة عن حرب من حروب الشيطان . 
7 – الله مستعد دائماً أن يغفر ، ولا يوجد شئ يمنع مغفرته مطلقاً . 
ولكن المهم أن يتوب الإنسان ليستحق المغفرة .. 
3 – ويقول القديس يوحنا الرسول : 
            " إن رأى احد أخاه يخطئ خطية ليست للموت يطلب فيعطيه حياة للذين يخطئون ليس للموت . توجد خطية للموت . ليس لأجل هذا أقول أن يطلب . كل إثم هو خطية . وتوجد خطية ليست للموت " . ( 1يو5 : 16 و 17 ) . 
أ – والمقصود بالخطية التى للموت : هو رفض الحياة الأبدية التى أتي بها المسيح له المجد ، وعناد القلب القاسي الذي لم يبق قادرا على قبول الحق . 
ب – وهي مثل خطة التجديف علي الروح القدس ، لأن الذي به وحده يمكن الخاطئ أن يرجع إلى الله لينال المغفرة منه . 
ج – وتشبه خطية المرتدين التي أشار عليها القديس بولس الرسول في ( عب6 : 4 – 6 ) لأنهم قد رفضوا كفارة المسيح .. ولم يتركوا خطاياهم ولم يتوبوا عن شرهم ... 
4 – فعلي ذلك طالما يرجي من الخاطئ توبة وندامة ويقر ويعترف بخطاياه ... مؤمنا بالفداء والرجاء في المسيح ....فلا تكون خطية التجديف علي الروح القدس ... ولا تكون الخطية مميتة .. ولكن متي صمت صوت ضميرة وتأصل في قلبه بغض شيطاني ضد نعمة التي قد ذاقها ، وصارت حالته شبيهه بحالة الشيطان وحالة يهوذا الإسخريوطى ..
ولم يبق له رجاء التوبة .. 
حينئذ تكون خطيته تجديفاً علي الروح القدس ، ولا يمكن أن يحصل علي غفران للحالة الشنيعة التى وصل إليها ...


----------



## asmicheal (28 مارس 2010)

ما هي الأدلة الت تثبت صحة الحقيقة الأرثوذكسية في سر الإفخارستية ؟ 
والتي يتضح فيها أن كلام المسيح له المجد بخصوص هذا السر حقيقة وليس رمزاً أو مجزاً . 
ج : اولاً : كلام المسيح له المجد يتضمن ثلاث قضايا أساسية وهي : 
                                                            الشهادة – الميثاق – الأمر . 
1 – الشهادة : والشهادة الصحيحة في سائر الأحكام الشرعية محكوم بها على حسب نطقها الصريح . ولا يدخلها المجاز ولا تقبل التأويل ( يو5 : 9 ) . 
                        والسيد المسيح له المجد شهد لجسده ودمه : 
( يو6 : 55 ) " لأن جسدي مأكل حق ودمي مشرب حق " 
وشهد لأبيه : " كلامك هو حق " . 
وشهد الأب إبنه : " هذا هو ابنى الحبيب الذى به سررت " . 
فالسيد المسيح له المجد شهد لجسده بأنه مأكل حق ، ولدمه بأنه مشرب حق . وهنا الشهادة حقيقة وليست مجازية . 
2 – أما الميثاق : فهو عبارة عن عقد معاهدة بين اثنين فصاعدا . وحكمة كحكم الشهادة بالتمام والسيد المسيح له المجد ، أيضاً ، قرر ميثاقاً أبدياً حقيقياً عاقدنا به : 
" من يأكل جسدي ويشرب دمي فليس له حياة أبدية " ( يو6 : 53 ) . 
ونظير ذلك قرر : " من لا يولد من الماء والروح لا يقدر أن يعاين ملكوت الله " ( يو3 : 5 ) . ومن لا يؤمن يدن " ( يو3 : 36 ) . 
3 – أما الأمر : فشرطة أن يكون صريحاص خالياً من كل إبهام ، غير قابل للتأويل و المجاز . والسيد المسيح له المجد أمر أيضاً تلاميذه قائلاً : " خذوا كلوا هذا هو جسدى ، خذوا اشربوا هذا هو دمي .. اصنعوا هذا لذكري " ( لو22 : 19 ) . 
ثانياً : وكلام السيد المسيح بخصوص هذا السر كان حقيقة وليس مجازاً ، وهذا يتضح : 
أ – أن اليهود فهموا الكلام فهماً حرفياً حتي أنهم عندما سمعوا كلامه عن هذا السر قالوا " كيف يستطيع هذا أن يعطينا جسده لنأكل " وابتدأ يتخاصمون مع بعضهم .. ( يو6 : 52 ) . 
ب – ولذلك الرب أيضاً أكد على كلامه والقصد الحرفي منه ، وليس المجاز ، وزاد على كلامه بقوة وأيضاحاً للمعنى الحرفي قائلاً " الحق الحق أقول لكم إن ام تأكلوا جسد ابن الإنسان وتشربوا دمه فليس لكم حياة فيكم . من يأكل جسدي ويشرب دمي فله حياة أبدية وأنا أقيمه في اليوم الأخير . لأن جسدي مأكل حق ودمى مشرب حق " ( يو6 : 35 – 55 ) . 
ج – ولنلاحظ أيضاً : 
1-     أنه بدأ الكلام بقوله " الحق الحق " فهذه حقيقة وليست مجازاً أو تأويلاً . 
2-      أنه يجعل الشركة في جسده ودمه أمراً ضرورياً للحصول على الحياة الأبدية . 
3-      أكد أيضاً في قوله " جسدى مأكل حق ودمى مشرب حق " أن هذا هو الحق وهذه هي الحقيقة و ليس هناك إلا الحق وحده . 
ثالثاً : أن التلاميذ فهموا هذا المعنى الحرفى ، حتى أن بعضهم ضاق فكرة ولم يستطيع أن يفهم  وقالوا " إن هذا الكلام صعب من يقدر أن يسمعه " ( يو6 : 60 ) . ولذلك أخذ الرب يوضح لهم ويؤيد كلامه بأيه صعوده إلى السماء .. 
رابعاً : إن كثيرين من التلاميذ رجعوا عنه لأنهم لم يقدروا أن يفهموا كلامه واستصعبوا الأمر 
خامساً : إن السيد المسيح له المجد سلم هذا السر الأقدس لتلاميذه في ليلة آلامه وتكلم صريحاً وعلناً ( مت26 : 26 – 30 ) . 
سادساً : إن جميع آباء الكنيسة شرقاً وغرباً قد فهموا هذا الكلام وقبلوه بالمعني الحرفي وكذلك فسرته المجامع . 
سابعاً : إن عبارة " أكل اللحم " في الكتاب المقدس إذا وردت بمعني فإنها تدل على الوقعية و السعاية والمذمة وعمل الشر : 
أ " والذين ياكلون لحم شعبى ويكشطون جلدهم عنهم ويهشمون عظامهم ويشققون كما في القدر وكاللحم في وسط المقلي " ( ميخا 3 : 3 ) . 
ب – " فإذا كنتم تتهشون بعضكم بعضاً فانظروا لئلا تفنوا بعضكم بعضاً " . (0 غل5 : 15 ) 
ثامناً : إن قرائن الأحوال تدحض رأى المعترضين فالمسيح له المجد كان يتكلم عن سر جسده ودمه الأقدسين : 
            " الخبز الذى أنا أعطى هو جسدي الذي أبذله من أجل حياة العالم " ( يو6 : 51 ) . 
تاسعاً : إن كلام البشرين القديسين متي ومرقس ولوقا بخصوص هذا السر واضح وبكلام صريح لا رمز فيه ولا مجاز . ( مت26 : 26 – 30 ) ، ( مرقس14 : 22 – 26 ) ، ( لو22 : 17 – 20 )
عاشراً : والقديس بولس الرسول الذي لم يكن حاضراً هذا السر ولكن تسلمه فيما بعد ، ثم سلمه للمؤمنين يقول لهل كورنثوس : 
" أقول كما للحكماء احكموا انتم فيما أقول . كأس الببركة التي نباركها . أليست هي شركة دم المسيح . الخبز الذى نكسره . أليس هو شركة جسد المسيح .. " ( 1كو10 : 15 – 22 ) ، ( 1كو11 : 23 – 31 ) . 
            ومن كلامه يتضح الآتى : 
أ – أننا نشترك في جسد المسيح ودمه بواسطة اشتراكنا في الخبز والكأس . 
ب – إن من يأكل بدون استحقاق يكون مجرما في جسد الرب ودمه ويأخذ دينونة لنفسه غير مميز جسد الرب . 
ج – فالذين يقتربون من هذا السر ويتناولون بدون إستحقاق يقعون في الأمراض والموت .. " لأجل هذا فيكم مرضي كثيرون .. وكثيرون يرقدون " . 

( 29 ) " اصنعوا هذا لذكرى " – ما هي أنواع التذكار في الكتاب المقدس ؟ وأي نوع من التذكار يتفق وإيماننا بسر الإفخارستيا ؟ 
ج : أنواع التذكار : أربعة .. 
1 – إما عينا ( أى من عين الشئ ) 
كالمن الذي أمر الله موسى بحفظة في قسط من الذهب تذكارا للمن ( خر16 : 33 ) . 
2 – وإما أثراً : 
كالحجارة التي امر يشوع ابن نون بأخذها من أرض الأردن تذكارا لمرورهم فيه ( نش4 : 9 ) 
3 – وإما صورة : 
            كالكروبين التي امر النبي موسى بصنعهما ووضعهما في قبة الشهادة تذكارا للسمائيات (خر25 : 17 – 22 ) 
4 – وإما خبرا : 
            كما فعل النبي موسى إذ قص على بنى إسرائيل ما ورد في سفر الخروج والعدد . 
+ فسر الشكر تذكارا من عين الشئ ، أى من عين جسد الرب نفسه ودمه الأقدسين ..
أى هو جسد الرب ودمه .. 
كما كان المن تذكارا لنفسه .. 

*( 30 ) ما هو التدبير الإلهي في منح الرب تلاميذه أن يأكلوا جسده ويشربوا دمه قبيل تقديم ذاته ذبيحة على الصليب ؟ *
ج : 
1 – قال القديس غريغوريوس : 
" لأن المدبر لكل شئ بحسب سلطانه السيدى لم ينتظر الاضطرار الناتج عن الخيانة ، ولا هجوم اليهود اللصى ، ولا محاكمة بيلاطس الخارجة عن الشريعة كى لا يكون شر هؤلاء بدءاً لخلاص الناس العام وعلة له . 
لكنة بتدبيره قد سبق هجومهم وهو نفسه قدم ذاته قرباناً وذبيحة عنا بعمل التقديس الذي لا ينطق به ، غير المنظور من البشر ، غذ هو كاهن معاً وحمل الله الرافع خطية العالم .. 
وإن سألت متى كان هذا ؟ أجيبك .. 
إنه كان عندما جعل جسده مأكلاً بصريح العبارة وأعطاء للأكل وصارت ذبيحة الحمل كاملة . لنه لو كان الجسد ذا روح لما كان ضحية تصلح للأكل . 
فلما منح تلاميذه ان يأكلوا جسده ويشربوا دمه .. " ضحي جسده بوجه لا ينطق به وغير منظور مدبر هذا السر كما أرادت سلطته " ( على قيامة المسيح خطاب 1 ) . 
2 – وقال القديس يوحنا ذهبي الفم : 
" ألسنا نحن نقدم كل يوم قرابين ؟ نعم نقدم ولكننا نصنع تذكاراً لموته ، وهذا " الذبيحة " التي كل يوم نقدمها هي واحدة لا اكثر لأنه قدم مرة واحدة . مثل الذبيحة التي تقدم على قدس القديسين . 
وكما انه هو رسم لتلك هكذا هذه " الذبيحة " رسم لها . لأننا نقدمه نفسه دائماً حملاً واحداً ، لا نقدم الآن خروفاً آخر بل الحمل نفسه دائماً . فالذبيحة إذن هي واحدة " . 


( 31 ) ما هي العلاقة بين ذبيحة الإفخارستيا وذبيحة الصليب ؟ 
ج : ذبيحة الإفخارستيا وذبيحة الصليب ذبيحة واحدة : 
1 – فهذه الذبيحة التي نقدمها لله في سر الشكر هي الذبيحة التي قدمت على الصليب : 
            أ – لأن الذي نقدم على المذبح الان هو حمل الله نفسه الذي قدم ذاته على الصليب لأجل خطايانا . 
            ب – وكما أن المخلص له المجد كان علي الصليب مقدماً ومقدماً ، هكذا الآن هو أيضاً المقرب و المقرب ، الضحية والمضحى . 
2 – ذبيحة الصليب أصل ، وذبيحة الإفخارستيا شجرة ثابتة من ذلك الصل غطت اغصانها كل الكنيسة و تغذي جميع الذين يطلبون الحياة الأبدية بالتناول منها .. 
3 – ذبيحة الأفخارستيا وذبيحة الصليب ذبيحة واحدة ...
                                    مع مراعاة ظروف وطريقة تقديم كل منها : 
أ – فالمخلص قدم لأبيه علي الصليب جسده ودمه الكريمين ذبيحة منظورة ، وأما في سر الشركة فلا يقدمها تقديما حسياً منظوراً بل تحت شكلي الخبز والخمر ..
ب – على الصليب قدم المسيح الذبيحة دموية بذبح الحمل وهرق دمه . وعلي المذبح ، لأنه قام من الأموات ولا يسود عليه الموت مرة ثانية ، تقدم الذبيحة في سر الشكر باستحالة سرية بدون هرق دم ولا موت ولهذا تدعي ذبيحة غير دموية .. 
د – بذبيحة الصليب حصل الخلاص لكل جنس البشر وتم وفاء العهد الإلهي .. 
            وبذبيحة الإفخارستيا نستعطف الله دائماً للصفح عن خطايا الذين قدمت لأجلهم فينال الحياة الأبدية كل من يتناول منها .. 
هـ - ذبيحة الصليب قدمت مرة واحدة علي الجلجثة ، وذبيحة الشكر فمنذ تأسيسها تقدم دائماً وتقدم إلى الأبد أي إلى وقت المجئ الثانى في كل العالم وعلي مذابح كثيرة . 

*(32 ) تحدث عن ضرورة التناول وأنه لا يجوز الإنقطاع عن التناول مدة لا تزيد على اربعين يوماً ؟ *
ج : أنظر كتاب أسرار الكنيسة السبعة فيما يختص بـ4 – سر الشكر . 
وج : أنا هو خبز الحياة – قصة عن معجزة شفاء إمرأة من فعل السحر بصلاة القديس مقاريوس الكبير وقصة واقعية عن سر التناول .. والشفاء لشاب مريض .


----------



## asmicheal (28 مارس 2010)

ما هو سر الميرون ؟ وما هي أسماؤه ؟ وما الغرض منه ؟ 
1 – سر الميرون : هو سر حلول الروح القدس على المؤمن المعمد ، للتثبيت ، وهو سر                                       مقدس به ننال ختم موهبة الروح القدس بالمسيح بدهم المسحة المقدسة أى                                    الميرون . 
2 – أسماؤه : سر التثبيت ، سر الميرون ، ختم موهبة الروح القدس وضع الأيادى .
3 – الغرض منه : هو سر النمو ودر في الحياة الروحية بفعل الروح القدس وقوته سعياً إلى الكمال  المسيحي . 
*( 23 ) تكلم عن كيفية تأسيسه وممارسته ؟ *

( أ ) تأسيسه : 
1 – عندما اسس الرب يسوع المسيح له المجد هذا السر عندما أشار على الروح القدس الذي كان المؤمنون به مزمعين أن يقبلوه فقال " إن غطس أحد فليقبل إلى ويشرب ، من آمن بى كما قال الكتاب تجرى من بطنه أنهار ماء حي . قال هذا عن الروح القدس الذي كان المؤمنون به مزمعين أن يقبلوه لأن الروح القدس لم يكن قد أعطى بعد لأن يسوع لم يكن قد مجد بعد " ( يو7 : 37 – 39 ) ، ( 1كو12 : 7 و 29 ) . 
2 – ولذلك وعد تلاميذه بحلوب الروح القدس عليهم ( يو14 : 16 و 17 ) ، ( يو16 : 7 و 13 ) . و أوصاهم أن لا يبرحوا من أورشليم بل ينتظروا موعد الأب ( أع1: 4 و 5 ) 
3 – وقد منحهم إياه ىفي يوم الخمسين عندما حل الروح القدس على الرسل والتلاميذ الأطهار و من معهم في علية صهيون (أع2) . 
4 – وأعطاهم السلطان أن يمنحوا لكل مؤمن يعتمد باسم الثالوث القدوس ( أع8،19 ) 

( ب ) كيفية ممارسته : 
وقد مارسه الأباء الرسل الأطهار أولاً بوشع اليد ، كما لأهل السامرة ( أع8 : 14 – 17 )وأهل أفسس ( اع19 : 2 و6 ) . 
2 – ثم بعد ذلك استخدموا المسحة المقدسة أي الميرون (1يو2 : 2 و 27 ) كما في رسالة معلمنا يوحنا الأولى . 
3 – وذلك لأن المسحة ووضع اليد في مقام واحد : 
            أ – فقد أستعمل الأباء الرسل والتلاميذ أولاص وضع اليد ، ثم لما انتشرت الكرازة بالإنجيل وكثر عدد المؤنين رأوا بإرشاد الروح القدس إتمام هذا السر بالمسحة المقدسة ( الميرون ) . 
            ب – وقد أخذوا ذلك بإرشاد الروح القدس ، وإستنادا على تعليم الكتاب المقدس بخصوص الدهن المقدس الذي كان يمسح به الملوك والكهنة والأنبياء في العهد القديم . 
4 – ولذلك يتحدث سفر العمال عن ممارسة هذا السر بوشع اليد ، ويتحدث معلمنا يوحنا الرسول و القديس عن المسحة المقدسة ( 1يو2 : 20 و 27 ) ، وكذلك القديس بولس الرسول ( 2كو1 : 21 و 22 ) والاثنين في مقام واحد والغرض والهدف منهما واحد ، فوضع اليد مارسه الرسل – ثانياً .. 
5 – ثم خولوا الكهنة ( القسس ) حق مسح المعدين ومنحهم موهبة وعطية الروح القدس بالمسح بالميرون المقدس . 
6 – وكنيستنا القبطية ، وكنيسة الإسكندرية تمارس السر وتمنحه للمعدين بالكيفية الاتية : 
أ‌-        بالمسح بالميرون في 36 موضع من أعضاء الجسد بالرشم بالميرون وبعلامة الصليب مع الصلوات الخاصة ( 1يو2 : 20 و 27 ) . 
ب – بوضع اليد على الممسوح ومع القول " ايها الأخ والابن فلان اقبل الروح القدس وكن إناء مختاراً للرب يسوع " . 
وذلك كما فعل الرب برسله الأطهار إذ نفخ في وجوههم وقال لهم " اقبلوا الروح القدس " ( يو20 ) . 
*( 24 ) سر الميرون سر مستقل عن المعمودية ، بين ذلك ؟ *

ج – استقلال سر الميرون عن سر المعمودية : 
            1 – واضح من الأقوال الإلهية والتعاليم الإنجيلية والنصوص الكتابية أن سر الميرون شئ خاص خلاف المعمودية ( 1يو2 : 20 و 27 ) . 
            2 – من ممارسة وتعاليم الأباء الرسل أيضاً ( أع8 : 14 – 17 ) ، ( أع19 :2و6) 
            3 – ومن اللمارسة والتعاليم الرسولية يتضح : 
                        أ – أن الرسل كانوا يتممون هذا السر بوضع اليد بعد المعمودية . 
                        ب – أنهم بوضع اليد يمنحون المؤمنين موهبة الروح القدس . 
                        ج – ومن ذلك يظهر أنه عمل سرى قائم بنفسه مستقل عن المعمودية . 
                        د – هكذا أسس الرب له المجد ، وهكذا تسلو الأباء الرسل . 
            4 – وهذا أيضاً ثابت من تعليم الكتاب المقدس بعهديه ( أش61 : 1 ، أش11 : 2 ) ، ( 1كو6 : 11 ، 2كو1 : 21 و 22 ، تى 3 : 5 ، أف5 : 26 ، عب 6 : 2 ) . 
            5 – والأباء الرسوليون الذين تسلموا التعليم من الرسل انفسهم يشيرون في أقوالهم على سر الميرون غير سر المعمودية  . 
            6 – كذلك ورد في الأوامر الرسولية : 
            " بعد هذا فليعمدهالكاهن باسم الأب والروح القدس ، وليمسحه بالميرون " ( كتاب7 : 43 ) . 
            7 -  اعتبار هذا السر وبقية الأسرار السبعة عند جميع الكنائس الشرقية والغربية . 
            8 – شهادة التاريخ ، وما ذكره المؤرخ البروتستانتى موسيهم ( ك1 قرن 2 قسم 2فصل 4 عدد13 ) . 
            9 – الكنيسة الأسقفية ( تبع طائفة البروتستانت ) تتممه بوضع الأيادى للذين اعتمدوا وبلغوا سن التمييز وله عندهم طقس خاص كما هو واضح في كتابهم ( الصلاة العامة ) . 
            10 – وبعض الكنائس الحديثة كاللوثرية والمصلحة الجرمانية تقبله كعمل يضاف إلى المعمودية للأطفال بعد تعليمهم التعليم المسيحي ( ك. نظام التعليم في علم اللاهوت القويم – جزء اول ص 117 ) . 
            11 – وكذلك كتب العلامة إدوارد وليم الإنجليزى في كتابه ( القلائد الدرية في الحياة المسيحية – ص10 : 12 ) . 
            12 – وكذلك قال القس بنيامين شنيدر الإنجليزي في كتبة ( ريحانه النفوس في أصل الاعتقادات و الطقوس . ص 116 ) . 

( 25 ) ما هي الأدلة التي تثبت الحقيقة الأرثوذكسية في منح الميرون بعد العماد مباشرة ؟ 
ج – الكنيسة الأرثوذكسية تمنح سر الميرون بعد العماد مباشرة ، متبعة تعليم الرب وتسليم رسله الأطهار . ولكن الكنائس الغربية بدأت منذ الجيل الثالث عشر تؤخر منحة الأولاد حتى سن السابعة أو الثانية عشر ، بحجة ان تكون عقولهم ومداركهم كافية لنوال السر . 
+ ولكن الأدلة التي تؤكد وتثبت الحقيقة الأرثوذكسية واضحة وهي : 
1 – وحل عليه الروح القدس جسدياً مثل حمامة ( مت3 : 16 ) . فالروح قد حل بعد المعمودية مباشرة . 
2 – الرسل الأطهار كانوا يتممون السر بوضع الأيادى بعد المعمودية حالاً ( أع19 : 1 – 6 ) ( أع8 : 14 – 17 ) . 
3 – أباء الكنيسة في الأجيال الأولى كانوا يتممونه حسب التعليم الرسولى بعد المعمودية حالاً . 
4 – علماء الكنيسة الرومانية أنفسهم يقرون ويشهدون انها كانت تتمم مدة أثنى عشر قرن للمعمدين بعد المعمودية مباشرة ، في الشرق والغرب . 
5 – إن تأخير هذا السر يحرم الأطفال من هذه النعمة والسمة .. ولماذا يمنعوا والرب قد دعاهم إليه ؟ 
6 – وفي نفس الوقت الذب يمنعوا أو يكون هناك التأخير في إعطاء هذا السر ، يمنح لهم سر المعمودية .. والمعمودية سر .. وكلاهما من أسرار الكنيسة السبعة 
7 – ولماذا يمنعوا من قبول السر والمعمدان قد امتلأ من الروح القدس وهو بعد في بطن أمه ( لو1 : 15 ) . 
8 – كما أن الكنيسة لا تضمن حياة الأطفال حتى يبلغوا هذه السن . فلماذا يحرموا من هذه النعمة و بقية النعم الأخرى ؟ 

*(26) ما هو سر الميرون ؟ ولماذا ؟ *

ج : الميرون : كلمة يونانية معناها " طيب " . 
+ وتطلق في اصطلاح الكنسي : على المزيج السائل المركب من نحو 30 صنفاً من الأطياب و العطور وكالمر والعود واللبان ... ( مز45 : 8 ، خر 30 : 22 – 30 ) . 
+ وملخص تاريخه : 
            روى أباء الكنيسة ان الرسل الأطهار أخذوا الحنوط التي كانت على جسد الرب له المجد ، مع الحنوط والأطياب التى ابتاعتها النسوة ( لو23 : 56 ، 24 : 1 ) وأضافوا غليها زيت الزيتون النقى و غيره من الأطياب العطرة ( خر30 ) وقدسوها بالصلاة وكلمة الله وجعلوها ميروناً ( زيتاً ودهناً مقدساً ) لسر المسحة ووزعوه على الكنائس وكانوا يمسحون به المعمدون ومنحوا ذلك أيضاً لخلفائهم وللقسوس في الكنيسة كما جاء في الأوامر الرسولية ( ك27ف32،ف143) . 

*+ لماذا الميرون ؟ *

1 – لأن لكل سر علاقة ظاهرية ومادة منظورة فالمسح إشارة إلى المسحة الروحية .. وهكذا المسحة علاقة منظورة مشابهه لفظاً ومعنى للمسحة الداخلية التى من القدوس ، كما أن الميرون ( الدهن المقدس ) مادة مناسبة للمسح ، كما كان يمسح الملوك والكهنة والأنبياء في العهد القديم . 
2 – إن إسم المسيح مشتق من كلمة مسح حيث كان رؤساء الكهنة والملوك يمسحون بالزيت قبل نوالهم رتبتهم الكهنوتية او الملوكية ( خر28 : 41 ، لا6: 22 ، 1صم10: 1 ، 12 : 13 ) . 
3 – إن كلمة مسحة وردت في أقوال وتعاليم الأباء الرسل : ( 1يو2 : 20 و 27 ) ، ( 2كو1 : 21 و 22 ) 
4 – الأباء الرسل الأطهار الذين مارسوا السر أولاً بوضع اليد ثم استعلموا المسحة بالدهن المقدس ( الميرون ) في ممارسة هذا السر ومنحة للمعمدين لانتشار الكرازة بالإنجيل وامتدادها 
5 – مما ورد في أقوال الأباء المجامع المسكونية يتضح أن ممارسة السر تتم بالمسح بالميرون + أما عن طقس الميرون وصنعه فأنظر كتاب ( طقس الميرون والغاليلاون ) في عهد قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث . 
+ وبخصوص الميرون المقدس : 
مكوناته – تاريخ عمله – تقديسه – استخداماته الطقسية .. أنظطر كتاب للقس جوجيوس عطا الله – والشماس الأكليريكى رشدي واصف . 

*( 27 ) ما هي نتائج سر الميرون ؟ ولماذا لا يعاد ؟ ومن له حق إتمام السر ؟ *

( أ ) نتائجه غير المنظورة : 
            1 – قبول الروح القدس ومواهبه ( أش11 : 2 ) . 
            2 – يمنح إنارة للعقل والمعرفة ( 1يو 2 : 20 و 27 ) . 
            3 – يمنح تقوية الإرادة في العبادة وفي مخافة الرب ( 2كو1 : 21 و 22 ) . 
( ب ) عدم إعادة السر : 
لأنه يطبع في المعمد والممسوح بالميرون ختم موهبة الروح القدس ( 2كو1 : 22 ) فهو يطبع في النفس سمة لا تمحى وختماً لا ينفك ، مثل المعمودية والكهنوت .. فلا يتمم إلا مرة واحدة .
( ج ) حق إتمام السر : 
            1 – حق تكريسه وطبخه وصنعه فللآباء الأساقفة ورؤساء الساقفة فقط . 
2 – أما حق إتمامه وممارسته للمؤمنين المعمدين فلا يختص بالأساقفة وحدهم بل بالقسوس أيضاً : 
أ – ورد في أوامر الرسل : 
            " أيها الأسقف أو القس قد رتبنا سابقا والآن نقول .. ينبغى أن تدهن أولاً بزيت ثم تعمد بماء وأخيراً تختم بالميرون " . 
ب – والقديس امبروسيوس يؤكد أن مسحة الميرون تتم من القس ( في الأسرار فصل7 ) . 
ج – والقديس يوحنا ذهبي الفم كذلك ( مقاله 10 : 1 على 1تى ) . 
د – وكذلك قال القديس ايرونيموس : 
            " ما الذي يصنعه الأسقف ولا يصنعه القس غير الشرطونية " ( رسالة 145 : 1 )؟ . 
هـ - أما الذين يعترضون بخصوص إرسال بطرس ويوحنا إلى أهل السامرة لوضع أيديهما عليهم ( أع8 : 14 – 17 ) فنجيب بأن ذلك كان بسبب أن فيلبس الذي عمدهم كان شماساً ولم يكن قساً على حسب قول القديس يوحنا أو الفم .


----------



## asmicheal (28 مارس 2010)

بماذا يدعى سر المعمودية ؟ وما تعريفة ؟ وما هى ترتيبة بين الأسرار ؟ ولماذا عين الرب الماء للمعمودية ؟
ج :
أ – يدعى : حميما ، ينبوعا مقدسا ، ولادة جديدة ، وتقديسا ، حتم الإيمان ، وختم الدين المسيحي ، وحميم الخلاص ، والولادة الثانية ، حميم الحياة ، وماء الحياة الدائمة . 
ب – تعريفة : سر مقدس من أسرار الكنيسة السبعة به نولد ميلادا ثانيا ، بتغطيسنا في الماء ثلاث دفعات على اسم الثالوث الأقدس : الآب والابن والروح القدس . 
جـ - رتبته بين الأسرار : أولها ، ومن لا يقتبله فلا حق له في الإشراك في باقى الأسرار . 
د – وقد عين الرب الماء للمعمودية : 
لأننا مؤلفون من جسد وروح ، والرب شاء أن يعطينا النعم غير المنظورة تحت علامات حسية وإشارات منظورة ( تحت مادة طقس منظور ) . 

وذلك : 
            1 – لأن الماء يغسل الأقذار ، والمعمودية غسل من الخطايا . 
            2 – لأن الماء يجدد وينعش الجسم ، والمعمودية تجديداً للطبيعة . 
3 – بالماء قوام الحياة ، وبالمعمودية الخلاص والفداء . 
4 – مناسبة الماء للدفن والمون والقيامة مع المسيح ( رو6 : 4 ، 5 ) . 

*س9 : ما هى رموز للمعمودية في العهد القديم ؟ *

ج :        أ- روح الله يرف على وجه الماء ( تك1 : 2 ) 
            ب – الطوفان وفلك نوح ( 1بط3 : 20 ، 21 ) . 
            ج  - عبور البحر الأحمر ( خر14 : 19 – 29 ) . 
            د – الاغتسال بالماء ، والمرحضة ( خر290 ، 30 ) 
            هـ - ذبيحة إيليا والماء ( 1مل18 : 33 ، 35 ) 
            و – صعود إيليا إلى السماء وعبور الاردن ( 2مل2 : 2 – 8 ) . 
            ز – نبوءة أشعياء ( أش12 : 3 ، 55 ) : 
            ح – معمودية يوحنا بالماء ( مت3 : 11 ) 
            ط – معمودية المسيح قبل موت المسيح ( يو4 : 2 ) 

س10 : ما الفرق بين معمودية يوحنا ومعمودية التلاميذ قبل موت المسيح وقيامته وبين معمودية المسيح ؟ 
أولاً :      
            1 – معمودية يوحنا كانت بالماء . 
2 – وكذلك معمودية التلاميذ قبل موت المسيح كانت بالماء . فلا فرق بين معمودية يوحنا ومعمودية التلاميذ قبل إتمام الفداء . 
3 – أما معمودية المسيح بالماء والروح ( يو3 ) وهي أيضاً بالروح القدس ونار (مت3: 11 )
ثانياً : 
            4 – معمودية يوحنا كانت للتوبة والاستعداد . 
            5 – وكذلك معمودية التلاميذ قبل الفداء . 
            6 – أما معمودية المسيح للخلاص وغفران الخطايا وولادة جديدة ، وغسل وتقديس ..
ثالثا : 
            7 – معمودية يوحنا والتلاميذ كانت تمارس بالماء فقط . 
            8 – اما معمودية المسيح فباسم الآب والروح القدس ( مت28 : 19 )" 
رابعاً : 
            9 – معمودية يوحنا والتلاميذ كانت قاصره على التائبين من اليهود ( مت3 : 5 ، 6 / 10: 5 ، 6 ) 
            10- أما معمودية المسيح فلجميع المؤمنين من اليهود والأمم . 
خامساً : 
11 – معمودية يوحنا والتلاميذ كانت رمزية للتوبة والإيمان بالمسيح الآتى ( مت3 : 1 ، أع19 : 4 ) . 
12 – أما معمودية المسيح فهى للإيمان بالمسيح الذى أتى ولمغفرة الخطايا ( أع2 : 38 ) 
سادسا : 
13- معمودية يوحنا والتلاميذ كانت وقتيه والذين اعتمدوا بها التزموا أن يعتمدوا بمعمودية المسيح حين آمنوا ( أع19 : 5 ) . 
            14 – أما معمودية المسيح فهي معمودية واحدة وحيدة ألى انقضاء الدهر . 
س11 : من اسس سر المعمودية ؟ ( تأسيس سر المعمودية ) 
ج :        أ – أسسه السيد المسيح له المجد بعد قيامته ( 1بط1 : 3 ، و1كو1 : 4 ) . 
            ب – وسلمه وعلمه وأوصى به تلاميذه الأطهار ( مت28 : 18 ، 19 ) . 
            ج – وأكد على وأوصى بقوله " من آمن وأعتمد خلص ( مر16 : 16 ) . 
            د – فالمعمودية : 
                                    1 – سر عام لجميع البشر بالإيمان . 
                                    2 – سر يتم إلى إن انقضاء الدهور في كل مكان وزمان . 
                                    3 – شرط لازم للحصول على الخلاص . 
            أ – عماد المؤمنين في اليوم الخمسين ( أع2 : 38 – 41 ) . 
            ب – الخصى الحبشى ( أع8 : 38 ) . 
            ج – عماد قائد كرنيليوس ( أع10 ) . 
            د – عماد ليديه ( أع16 ) . 
            هـ - عماد سجان فيلبى ( أع16 ) 
            و – عماد كريسبس وأهل بيته ( اع19 ) . 
*س12 : تكلم عن ضرورة المعمودية ولزومها للخلاص ؟ *

ج :        1 – شهادة المعمدان . ( مت3 : 11 ) . 
            2 – من أقوال السيد المسيح ( لو3 : 5 ) ، ( مر16 : 16 ) . 
            3 – من أقوال الرسل الأطهار . 
            4 – الممارسة المسيحية . 
            5 – تعليم الكنيسة واقوال الأباء في جميع العصور . 
            6 – شهادة موسهيم المؤرخ البروتستانتى عن سرى المعمودية والعشاء الربانى . 
            " لا ينبغى أن يعتبرا مجرد طقس ، أو كان لهما معنى رمزياً فقط ، بل كان لهما فاعلية     مقدسة للعقل " ( ك1 قسم فصل 4 ) 
*س13 : تحدث عن وجوب وضرورة تعميد الاطفال ؟. *

ج : 1 – ضرورة المعمودية ولزومها للخلاص للكل .. 
            2 – الأطفال مشتركون في الخطية الجدية مثل الكبار .. 
            3 – من المشابهة بين الختان والمعمودية ..
            4 – السيد المسيح له المجد بارك الأطفال ودعاهم إليه . 
                        ( مت19 : 14 ، 18 : 3 ، مز10 : 15 ، لو18 : 15 – 17 ) . 
            5 – وقد سبق وقدس بعضهم وملأهم بروحه : إرميا ( 1 : 5 ) ، ويوحنا المعمدان ( لو     ( لو15 : 1 و 41 ) 
            6 –وجعلهم مقياساً ومثالاً للكبار في الدخول على الملكوت ( مت18 : 3 ) . 
            7 – وأوضح أن قبولهم بمنزله قبول شخصه ( مت18 : 5 ) 
            8 – ونهانا عن احتقارهم ( مت18 : 10 ) . 
            9 – و    إذ هو الراعى الصالح فإنه بذل نفسه ويرعى الخراف الكبار والحملان الصغار ( أش40 : 11 ) ، ( يو10 : 1 – 16 ) . 
            10 – كذلك من تعليم الرسل وإقتدائهم بالمسيح له المجد وسلوكهم هذه القاعدة وهذا المبدأ : 
            أ – فعمد معلمنا بطرس ومعه الأحد عشر الكبار والصغار في يوم الخمسين(أع2 :38) 
            ب – واعتمدت ليديا وأهل بيتها ( أع16 ) 
            ج – واعتمد سجان فيلبى والذين له ( أع16 ) . 
            11 – آباء الكنيسة ومعلمها هكذا سلكوا وعلموا بوجوب منح المعمودية للأطفال ..
            12- وكذلك قرر آباء مجمع قرطا جنة سنة 481م في القانون 121 . 
*( 14 ) كيف تمارس الكنيسة سر المعمودية ؟ *

*            ولماذا التغطيس في الماء ثلاثاً ؟ *

*            ولماذا التغطيس دون الرش ؟ *

*            ومتى تسمح الكنيسة بالرش ؟ *

(أ‌)                  المعمودية بالغطيس في الماء : 
1 – كما عين الرب ( يو3 : 5 ) . 
2 – والرسل لم يستعملوا غير الماء (أع8 : 10 ) . 
3 – وكما سارت الكنيسة حسب تعليم الرسل . 
4 – ولم تستعمل في العماد إلا الماء القراح ، دون استعمال أخر مهما كان نوعه . 
(ب‌)              والمعمودية بالتغطيس في الماء ثلاثا : 
1 – طبقا للتسليم الرسولي . 
2 – كما تمارس الكنيسة . 
3 – ثلاثا في الماء باسم الأب والابن والروح القدس . 
4 – سر موت ودفن قيامة السيد المسيح ( رو6 : 5 و6 ) . 
5 – قال العلامة ترتليانوس : 
                              " حين نأتى إلى الماء نغطس ثلاث مرات " ( في الإكليل 3 ) . 
6 – وقال أيضاً " لأننا لا نغطس مرة واحدة بل ثلاث مرات باسم كل واحد من الأقانيم " ( ضد براكسبالس 26 ) . 
7 – وقال القديس باسيليوس الكبير : 
      " فبثلاث غطسات ودعاء مساو لها في العدد يتم سر المعمودية العظيم ، لكى يتصور رسم الموت وتستنير في نفوس المعمدين بتسليم معرفة الله " ( في الروح القدس فصل15 ) 
(ج) ولماذا التغطيس في الماء ؟ 
1 – كما شرع السيد المسيح وكما اعتمد ( مت3 : 16 ) . 
2 – كما سلم الأباء الرسل والتلاميذ الأطهار ( أع ) . 
3 – من التشبيهات الرمزية التي وردت عن المعمودية في العهد القديم . 
4– من أقوال الرسل الأطهار عن المعمودية : " موت ودفن وقيامة " ( رو6 : 3-5 ) ، " غسل " ( تى3 : 5 ) . 
5 – من مدلول لفظ معمودية " فابتز ما " أي " صبغة " وهي صيغة مبالغة من كلمة " فابتن " ومعناها صبغ الشئ ، وصبغ الشئ لا يتمك إلا بوضعه وغمره في السائل . 
6 – هكذا علم ومارس آباء الكنيسة . 
7 – جرن المعمودية في الكنائس القديمة . 
( د ) متى تسمح الكنيسة ، وتجيز المعمودية بالرش : 
            1 – لم تسمح بذلك إلا في بعض ظروف استثنائيه لا مناص منها . 
            2 – وعلى الخصوص للمرضى والمقعدين الذين لا يمكن عمادهم بالتغطيس . 
            3 – وإذا تم لهذه الأسباب بالرش فلا يعاد . 
            4 – فالكنيسة الأرثوذكسية لا تعيد معمودية من اقتضى عمادهم بالرش لداعى المرض . 
(15 ) ما المقصود بالاعتماد باسم الثالوث القدس ؟ 
            وما هى معنى الاعتماد باسم المسيح ؟ 
( أ) الاعتماد باسم الثالوث الأقدس : 
1 – هو ان تتمم المعمودية باسم الآب والابن والروح القدس ، عند تغطيس المعمد ثلاثا في الماء . حيث تذكر الأقانيم الثلاثة . 
2 – وهذا واضح من أمر الرب ( مت28 : 19 ) . 
3 – وكما ورد في القوانين الرسولية . 
4 – وكما قال أباء الكنيسة . 
5 – ويقول القديس أثناسيوس الرسولي . 
" من يرفض هذا الأقنوم أو ذاك من الثالوث الأقدس ويعتمد باسم الب فقط ، أو الابن وحده ، وأو الآب والابن خلا الروح القدس ، فذاك لا يشترك بالسر أصلاً لأن الكمال والخلاص هما في الثالوث " ( رسالة إلى سرابيون ص30 ) . 
( ب) ومعنى الاعتماد باسم المسيح : 
            1 – كما ورد في الإنجيل ( أع2 : 38 ، 8 : 16 ، 10 : 48 ، 19 : 20 ) . 
            2 – فلا يقصد منها نفى العماد باسم الثالوث الأقدس بل أننا نعتمد بالمعمويدة التي أسسها ورسمها لنا ربنا يسوع المسيح وأعطيت لنا باستحقاق وصارت لنا بالغطيس في الماء ثلاثاً باسم الأب و الابن والروح القدس . 
            3 – وقد قال في ذلك القديس أفلوجيوس . 
            " إن الاعتماد بيسوع المسيح هو الاعتماد حسب وصية يسوع المسيح وتسلمية الصريح أعنى باسم الآب والابن والروح القدس " . 
            4 – وقد قال القديس باسيليوس : 
            " لا يعثر أحدا كلام الرسول حيث يسكت أحياناً عن ذكر الأب والآبن والروح القدس في المعمودية ، ولا يظن لهذا السبب ان استعداء الأسماء امر لا يجب ملاحظته ، لأنه يقول أيها الذين اعتمدتم بالمسيح فقط لبستم المسيح ، وأيضاً ايها الذين اعتمدتم بالمسيح ،بموته اعتمدتم . فذكر المسيح هو اعتراف بالجميع لأن هذا الاسم المقدس يدل على الإله الذي مسح ، والابن الذي مسح ، والمسحة وهي الروح القدس ، وكما يقول معلمنا بطرس الرسول " يسوع الذي من الناصرة كيف مسحه الله بالروح القدس " ( في الروح القدس فصل 15 ) 
16 – ما هي نتائج سر المعمودية غير المنظورة ؟ 
            1 – المعمودية ولادة ثانية وتجديد للطبيعة البشرية التي أفسدتها الخطية ( يو3 : 3 – 8 ، تى3 : 5 ) . 
            2 – التبرير وغفران الخطايا (أع2 : 38 ) ، ( 1بط3 : 21 ) ، (أف5 : 25 –27 ) .
            3 – المعمودية تمنح المعمد نعمة التبنى (علا3 : 26-29 ) ، ( 1كو12 : 13 ) . 
            4 – وأيضاً العتق من عقوبة الخطية وأخذ ميراث الحياة الأبدية ( مر16 : 16 ) ، ( تى3 : 5 – 7 ) ( 1بط1 : 3 و 4 ) . 
17 – " ونعترف بمعمودية واحدة لمغفرة الخطايا " بماذا هي واحدة ولا تعاد ؟ 
1 – لأن المعمودية ولادة روحية .. والإنسان لا يولد إلا مرة واحدة .. وفيها يأخذ وسماً وختماً لا يمحى . 
2 – لأن المعمودية هي مثال موت ودفن وقيامة مع المسيح : والمسيح له المجد مات بالجسد مرة واحدة ( رو6 : 4 – 6 ، كو2 : 12 ، عب6 : 4 ، 7 : 27 ، 9 : 12 ) . وكما أنه وضع للناس أن يموتوا مرة واحدة ( عب9 : 27 ) ، هكذا لا يجوز أن تعاد المعمودية مرة ثانية متى تمت قانونياً حسب الشروط اللازمة لها . 
3 – وبهذا شهد الآباء في أقوالهم . 
4 – وهذا ما أقره المجمع المسكونى الأول ( مجمع نقية سنة 325م ) في قانون الإيمان . 
( 18 ) ما هي معمودية الدم أو الشهادة ؟ 
1 – معمودية الدم او الشهادة يقصد بها الذين قدموا أنفسهم للشهادة بسفك دمهم على اسم المسيح قبل أن ينالوا معمودية الماء والروح ، وبهذه المعمودية قد اعتمد جمهور كثير من الشهداء و الشهيدات الذين قدموا ذواتهم وسفكوا دمهم لأجل المسيح له المجد . 
2 – وتدعوها الكنيسة " معمودية الدم والشهادة " و " ومعمودية فوق العادة " 
3 – وهي حسب اقوال الرب له المجد التى وردت في الانجيل : ( مت10: 32 ، 16 : 25 ، 5 : 10 ) ، ( يو14 : 21 ) ، ( يو15 : 13 و 14 ) . 
4 – قال عنها القديس كيرلس الأورشليمى : " من لا يقبل المعمودية فلا خلاص له . ماعدا الشهداء وحدهم الذين بدون ماء ينالون الخلاص . لآن المخلص لما كان يفتدى العلم كله بالصلب نخس في جنبة فخرج منه دم وماء ، ليعتمد البعض بالماء في أوقات السلام ، والبعض الآخر بدمهم في وقت الاضطهادات . إن المخلص نفسه دعا الشهادة صبغة بقوله " هل تستطيعان أن تشربا الكاس التى أشربها أنا وأن تصبغا بالصبغة التى أصطبغ بها " ( عظة3 : 8 ) . 
( ب ) وقال القديس غريغوريوس الثالوغوس : 
            " إننى أعرف معمودية أخرى أيضاً وهي معمودية الشهادة والدم ، المعمودية التي تعمدها مخلصنا نفسه . هذه المعمودية هي أكثر مجداً من غيرها ( خطاب في عيد الظهور الإلهي ) . 

*( 19 ) من له حق التعميد ؟*

أ – الرب له المجد أعطى هذا الحق للتلاميذ والرسل الأطهار ( مت19 : 28 ، مر16 : 16 ) 
ب – وانتقل هذا الحق من الرسل إلى خلفائهم من الأساقفة ، ومن الأساقفة إلى القسس . 
ج – وهذا ما نصت عليه القوانين الرسولية . 
د – وأثبت ذلك جميع اباء الكنيسة . 

( 20 ) ما هي الواجبات المطلوبة من المتقدمين للعماد ؟ 
1 – الإيمان بالرب يسوع ( مر16 : 16 ، 16 : 31 ) . 
2 – الاعتراف والإقرار بهذا الإيمان علناً وصريحاً . 
3 – التوبة " توبوا وليعتمد كل واحد منكم على اسم يسوع المسيح .. " ( أع2 : 38 و 3 : 19 
طقس جحد الشيطان ورفض كل أعمال إبليس ( 1يو3 : 8 ) وإتباع المسيح والسوك بحسب تعليمه والسير في خطواته : 
أ – وهذا التعليم موافق لروح الكتاب ( زك3 : 2 ، مت4 : 10 ) . 
ب – وما ورد في سفر الأعمال ( أع19 : 18 و 19 ) . 
ج – ممارسة الكنيسة لهذا المر منذ تأسيسها . 
د – شهادة موسيهيم المؤرخ البروتستانتى ( ك1 قرن 2 قسم 2 فصل 4 عدد 13 ) . 
هـ - ممارسة هذا الطقس في جميع الكنائس الأرثوذكسية والكاثوليكية ( راجع كتاب الصلاة العامة للكنيسة الأسقفية باب معمودية الأطفال ) . 

( 21 ) من هم الأشابين وما هى وظيفتهم ؟ 
أ – الأشابين مفرودها إشبين وهي سريانية الأصل ومعناها الحارس أو الوصي . 
ب – والمقصود بهم الذين تعهد إليهم ، وتكلفهم الكنيسة بالتعليم والتربية المسيحية والتلمذة الروحية للمتقدمين على المعمحودية من " الموعظين " وهم الكبار الذين تضعهم الكنيسة مدة تحت الإرشاد والتعليم والاختيار قبل نوال المعمودية ، أو المتقدمين إلى المعمودية من الأطفال الذين تعمدهم الكنيسة على إيمان والديهم وتعهد أشابينهم . 
ج – وتعيين الإشبين قديم جدا ويرجع على زمن الرسل : 
1 – فقد عهد الرب إلى حنانيا بتعليم شاول وإرشادة قبل عماده ( أع9 ) . 
2 – وعهد إلى بطرس بتعليم كرنيليوس ( أع10 ) . 
3 – ورد عنهم في أقوال أباء الكنيسة : 
            أ – قال القديس يوحنا ذهبي الفم " وإن كان المعمدون أطفالا او طرشا لا يستطيعون سماع التعليم فليجاوب أشابينهم عنهم وهكذا يعمدون حسب العادة " ( على مز14 ) . 
ب – وقال القديس اوغسطينوس : 
            " إننا نؤمن ونصدق بتقوى وصواب لأن إيمان الوالدين والأشابين يفيد الأطفال ، وعلى هذا الإيمان يعمدون " .


----------



## asmicheal (28 مارس 2010)

ما المقصود بكلمة سر في الكتاب المقدس ؟ وما هو السر الكنسى ؟ 
ج : 1 – كلمة سر في الكتاب المقدس : 
أ‌)        تعنى المعنى العادى المعروف مثل : " لا تبح بسر غيرك " ( أم25 : 9 ) أى الأمور الخاصة بالغير ( 2مل17 : 9 ) 
ب‌)     ويراد بها كل شئ مقدس وغير متطور ( سر الرب لخائفية ) ( 1تى3 : 16 ) . 
ج ) وتأتى بمعنى رمز أو إشارة أو علامة ( دا 2 ) " أن هذا سر " يعنى علامة لأمور خفية ( رؤ1 : 20 ) ( سر السبعة كواكب ) . 
2 – السر الكنسى : 
+ الحصول على نعمة غير منظورة بممارسة طقس ظاهر ذى علاقة بها على يد كاهن شرعى . ويشترط في علامة السر ( أو مادة السر ) أن تكون : 
            أ – شيئاً محسوسا              ب – ان تؤدى إلى معرفة شئ أخر . 
س2 : ما هى مناسبة الأسرار للطبيعة البشرية ، وأذكر التشابه الأسرار وبين ما تشير إليه ؟ 
س 3 : ما هو جوهر الأسرار وفعلها ؟ أى ما هو لزوم الأسرار وفاعليتها ؟ أو بمعنى آخر الأسرار لازمة وضرورية للخلاص – أذكر ذلك ؟ 
ج : أ ) الأسرار في جوهرها هبات ونعم : 
1 – مؤسسة من الله . 
2 – ذات هيئة وصورة . 
3 – واسطة لإنالة نفوس المؤمنين فيض النعمة . 
ب ) فهى ليست : 
            1 – إشارات للنعمة . 
            2 – ولا هى مجرد طقوس خارجية يتميز بها المسيحى عن غيره . 
            3 – ولا رسوما أو فرائض . 
            + فهى في جوهرها هبات ، وبأعمال مقدسة تمنح المؤمنين نعم الله غير المنظورة ، تحت علامات منظورة وهى : 
ج ) لا زمة وضرورية للخلاص : 
1 – الكتاب المقدس يقرر  ذلك – مثال ( إن كان أحد لا يولد من الماء والروح لا يقدر أن يدخل ملكوت الله ) ( يو3 : 3 ، 5 ) وهكذا بقية الأسرار 
2 – الفرق بين معمودية يوحنا ومعمودية المسيح له المجد ( مت3 : 11 ، ومر 1 : 8 ، 7 ، يو1 : 33 ) . 
3 – أسرار  العهد الجديد تمنح النعم الإلهية ، بخلاف أسرار العهد القديم التى كانت رمزاً وظلاً للخيرات : ( لأن الناموس بموسى أعطى أما النعمة والحق فبيسوع المسيح قد صارا ) وذلك باستحقاق الفداء بدم المسيح له المجد ، ويفعل الروح القدس ، والذى يأخذ مما للمسيح ويعطينا من خلال القنوات الشرعية السبعة ( أسرار الكنيسة السبعة ) . 
4 – طقوس الأسرار هى أعمال وممارسات الغرض منها تأثير النعمة الداخلية بواسطتها . 
5 – الأسرار بركات ونعم المسيح تفاض وتعطى للمؤمنين باستحقاق الفداء بدم المسيح وحده . 
6 – منح الأطفال منذ القديم سر المعمودية وسر الميرون وسر الشكر ... لأنها نعم لأجل حياتهم في المسيح وليست رسوم أو فروض فقط ..
7 – هكذا سر الرب وأرتضى وهكذا رسم ورتب في الكنيسة ، وأعطى تلاميذه ورسله القديسين
8 – إن هذا التعليم هو تعليم الكنيسة منذ الأجيال الأولى .. 

*س4 : ما هو مفعول الأسرار ؟ *

            ج – للأسرار مفعولان : النعمة – عام 
                                                الوسم – خاص ويشمل المعمودية ، والميرون ، والكهنوت 
                                                فهى تترك وسيماً لا يمحى ، ولذا لا تعاد . 
+ الوسم : هو علامة روحية تتطبع في النفس ور تمحى ، وبه يتميز المؤمنين عن غيرهم أمام      الله والملائكة . 
+ والأسرار السبعة تمنح النعمة من ذاتها وبقوتها التى وضعها الله فيه ، وذلك بمباشرة الطقس الخاص بكل سر ، وليس على إيمان خادم السر . 
+ ويتحقق الوسم من : 
1 – الكتاب المقدس : 
" ولكن الذى يثبتنا معكم في المسيح وقد مسحنا هو الذى ختمنا أيضاً وأعطى عربون الروح في قلوبنا ( 2كو1 : 22 . 21 ) " والذى فيه أيضاً إذ أمنتم ختمتم بالروح القدوس ( أف1 : 13 ) " ولا تحزنوا روح الله القدوس الذى به ختمتم ليوم الفداء ( أف4 : 30 ) " 
2 – جميع الأباء يشيرون على هذا الختم والوسم : 
القديس كيرلس الأورشليمى : ( ختما سماويا وإلهيا ) – المعمودية 
والقديس أمبروسيس : ( ختما روحيا ) المعمودية . 
3 – ومن اللائق لمن ينتدب إلى وظيفة أو يقبل سلطاناً أن يوسم بعلامة تميزه عن غيره . 
+ هذا الوسم ثابت ودائم لا يمحى لا في هذه الحياة ولا في الأخرى . 

*س 5 : ما هى شروط إتمام السر ؟ *

1 – مادة ملائمة للسر 
2 – كاهن مشرطن قانونيا بوضع اليد . 
3 – استدعاء الروح القدس بالصلوات . 

*س6 : من هو خادم السر  ؟ *

هو من يتممها باسم المسيح له المجد على انه قائم مقامه ، وهو الكاهن المعتبر كوكيل الله والأمين على سرائره . 
1 – ان صحة السر لا تقتضى إيمان الخادم او صلاحه فما الخدام إلا آلات منظورة في يد الله 
2 – لا يمكن ان تتعلق فاعلية الأسرار بقدسية الخادم أو عدمها ...
3 – لو حرم الخادم غير الصالح من إتمام الأسرار لوجب حرمان كل خاطى من إتمام جميع الأشياء التى ينتدب إليها .. 
4 – الله قادر على أن يوزع بركاته باستخدامه الأبرار والأشرار على السواء ( يهوذا – قيافا ) 
5 – اعترف بذلك جميع الآباء .. لأن كل ما في السر من السلطان والقوة فهو للمسيح وأما الكاهن . أى الخادم فله الخدمة فقط وهو لا يقدر أن يقاوم قوة الله 
فالخدام هم ألات في يد الرب يتمم بهم المسيح نفسه بقوة فعل روحه القدس جميع الأسرار . 
6 – وصحة الأسرار لا تتوقف على الخادم من جهة إيمانه أو صلاحه أو الحالة التى فيها : 
مثال خاتمان للملك ، الزارع والبذار ، والنهر والقنوات ، والشمس والأماكن التى تشرق عليها 

*س7 : ما هو عدد الأسرار ؟ ولماذا هي سبعة ؟ *

ج : عدد الأسرار سبعة لتكون موافقة ومناسبة لحاجات الانسان في هذه الحياة وهى سبعة : 
1 – من شهادة الكتاب المقدس ( أم9 : 1 ) 
2 – من شهادة التقليد المقدس . 
3 – من شهادة الاتفاق العام بين جميع الكنائس . 
4 – مناسبتها لحاجات الانسان اللازمة له في حياته . 
5 – هى سبعة لا أقل ولا أكثر فهى مقابلة 
أ‌-        لمواهب الروح السبعة ( أش 11 : 2 ) 
ب – وللمنارات السبع ( رؤ12 و 13 ) 
ج – وللكواكب السبعة ( رؤ1 : 16 ) 
د – وللأختام السبعة ( رؤ5 : 1 ) 
هـ - وللأبواق السبعة ( رؤ8 : 1 و 2 ) 
و – وعدد سبعة مشهود له في الكتاب المقدس وهو ذليل الكمال ( أم9 : 1 ) 
( الحكمة بنت بيتها نحتت أعمدتها السبعة )


----------



## asmicheal (28 مارس 2010)

*عقيدة إخوتنا الكاثوليك في المطهر : *
( 1 ) المطهر في إعتقاد الكاثوليك ، أى الكنيسة الرومانية الغربية ( الباباوية )" هو حالة أو مكان أو حالة ومكان هو نار وعذابوحبس واعتقال هو عقوبات ووفاء قصاص وعملية تكفير وسببه هو أن توفى النفس للعدل افلهى ، الديوان التى غادرت النفس هذا العالم وهى مثقلة بها سواء كانت هذه الديون ، هى جرم الخطايا العرضية أو بقايا أو أثار الخطايا المميته المغفورة من جهة الذنب وليس من جهة العقوبة . 
ويعرف أخوتنا الكاثوليك المطهر ، بأنه مكان وحالة للتطهير بواسطة عقوبات زمنية . 
*( 2 ) ويقسم اخوتنا الكاثوليك العذاب المطهرى إلى نوعين : *
عذاب الخسران أو عذاب الحرمان 
                                      وهو الحرمان من رؤية الله والتمتع به .... 
ب – عذاب الحواس ، وهو يضاف إلى عذاب الحرمان . 
*( 3 ) ويقسم أخوتنا الكاثوليك كل البشر إلى ثلاثة أنواع : *
أ – نوع بار كامل صالح ، وهذا يذهب إلى السماء مباشرة بعد الموت . 
ب – نوع شرير : وهذا يذهب مباشرة إلى جهنم . 
ج – نوع ثالث مؤمن ، وبار ومحب لله ولكن عليه للعدل افلهى ديوناً لم بوفائها بعد وهذا يذهب إلى المطر . وهذا النوع يشمل غالبية البشر وهذه الديوان إما بسبب الخطايا العرضية التى لم يقدم عنها توبة ، أو فأجاة الموت قبل التوبة . أو بسبب خطايا مميتة تاب عنها وغفرت له ، ولكنه مات قبل أن يوفى حسابها من العقوبة . 
*( 4 ) مكان المطهر : *
أ – غير محقق . 
ب – ارتأى القديس توما أنه أسفل الأرض حيث هى جهنم ، بحيث أن النار التى تعذب الهالكين في جهنم ، هى عينها تظهر الصالحين في المطهر . 
ج – دعاه الأب لويس برسوم " السجن المؤقت " ( مت5 : 25 ، 26 ) 
د – وقال عنه أيضاً : " مكان الألم والكآبة والتنهيد " 
هـ - فالمطهر سجن واعتقال ، يدخل إليه جميع الذين يموتون في الكنيسة الكاثوليكية ، ولكنهم لم يوفوا بعد قصاص خطاياهم الزمنى بكماله ، بحسب قانون سر التوبة وهو مكان العذاب ... 
*( 5 ) تاريخ المطهر : *
أ – الذى قرره ودعاه هو الباب أينوشنسيوس الرابع الرومانى بتاريخ 6مارس عام 1254 م . 
ب – وأيد هذه العقيدة الكثير من المجامع الكاثوليكية إلى أن أيدها تأييداً كاملاً مجمع الفاتيكان الثانى . 
ج – فعقيدة المطهر لم تقرر عند الكاثوليك إلا في القرن 13 ، وتثبتت عندهم في القرن 15 . 
 د – وقد عارضها في ذلك جميع الأرثوذكس في العالم ، وكذا الكنائس البروتستانية  . 
*( 6 ) نهاية المطهر : *
يرى إخواتنا الكاثوليك أنه لا بقاء للمطهر بعد الدينونة العامة فهو لن يدوم ما بعد الدينونة العامة ، فنبعد ما يصدر الديان الأعظم حكمة ( متى25 : 24 ، 41 ) لن يكون غير السماء والجحيم . 
*( 7 ) معونة للنفوس في المطهر : *
أ – تعلم الكنيسة الكاثوليكية بأن النفوس في المطهر تعان بصلوات المؤمنين وبتقديم ذبيحة الأفخارستيا المقدسة وبالأعمال الصالحة التى للؤمنين كالأحسانات . 
ب – وهناك معونة أخرى من القديسة العذراء حيث يلقبها الكاثوليك بـ ( سيدة المطهر ) . 
ج _ وقيل إن البابا له سلطان على تخفيف العذاب . 
د – وقيل إن النفوس تعان بلصوات الأنبياء ولا سيما بذبائح المذبح المرضية . 
*( 8 ) والخلاصة : *
أ – إن المطهر مكان عذاب ، وعذاباته تشبه عذابات جهنم . 
ب – وهو مكان سجن واعتقال ، ويوجد تحت الأرض كالهاوية . 
ج – وهو نار ، أيا كان نوع هذه النار ... 
د – وهو القصاص ، حتى للخطايا المغفورة . 
هـ - ويدخله الغالبية العظمى من البشر ، الأبرار الأتقياء ، من محبى الله وأولاده .. حتى من أجل الشهوات والهفوات ، والخطايا غير الإرادية ، والتى بغير معرفة ... 

*س2 : لماذا نرفض المطهر ؟ *

ج : رفض المطهر من الناحية اللاهوتية : 
*أولاً : المطهر ضد الكفارة والفداء . *
1 – الكفارة هى عمل السيد المسيح وحده الذى وفي كل مطالب العدل الإلهى . 
2 – وأساس عقيدة الكفارة والفداء أن الإنسان عاجز كل العجز عن إيفاء مطالب العدل الإلهى .. مهما فعل ومهما عوقب ، ومهما نال من عذاب . 
( أيوب 1 : 2 ) ايوب 4 : 10 ، رو3 : 24 ، 25 ) 
3 – والكفارة منذ العهد القديم ، تتعلق بالدم ( عب22 : 9 ) وذبائح العهد القديم كانت كلها رمزاً للسيد المسيح ، والمسيح وحده بسفك دمه وتقديم نفسه ذبيحة على الصليب هو الذى فدانا وقدم ذاته كفارة عن خطايا العالم كله . 
لذلك نحن نرفض المطهر لآنه ضد عقيدة الكفارة والفداء . 
*ثانيا : المطهر ضد عقيدة الخلاص : *
1 – فالخلاص هو بدم المسيح وحده ، ودم المسيح هو المطهر الوحيد الذى نؤمن به ، بالمعنى اللاهوتى السليم ( أيو1 : 7 ، أيو1 : 9 ) ( عب25 : 7 ) . 
2 – إن المكهر وعذاباته ، إهانة صريحة لكمال كفارة المسيح وهو تناقص صريح من بشرى الخلاص المفرحة وما هذا الفرح العظيم الذى بشرنا به ( لو1 : 9 –11 ) . وكيف لا نخاف ونيران المطهر وعذاباته تهددنا ، كأن لا خلاص ولا مخلص ؟!
3 – وكيف تتفق كلمة الخلاص مع المطهر ، إلا لو كان خلاصاً جزئياً ؟! وحاشا أن يكون هذا ، وهو الذى " يدخل إلى التمام " ( عب7 : 25 ) أما يقدر هذا الذى خلص المؤمنين به من " البحيرة المتقدة بالنار والكبريت " أن يخلصهم من هذا المدعو ( المطهر ) ؟! 
4 – إن مفهوم الخلاص في ظل المطهر ، كان عثرة كبيره لأخوتنا البروتستانت ... 
وأصبح موضوع الخلاص منه أهم موضوعات الحديث والكلام والكتابة وعندهم . وصاروا يسألون كل أحد " هل خلصت يا أخ " " هل قبلت المسيح فادياً ومخلصاً " 
5 – وهل تعتقد أى أخ كاثوليكى أن المسيح قد خلصه ، بينما نار المطهر تتهدده ، وتنظه ، حتى لو تاب ؟ ذلك لأن الأبرار – في ظل عقيدة المطهر – يتعذبون هم أيضاً كالأشرار !! والفرق بينهما أن البرار عذابهم دائم ..!! 
*ثالثاً : المطهر ضد سر التوبة وضد الكهنوت والمغفرة : *
1 – بالتوبة تحمى الخطية ، ويغفرها الله ، ولا يعود يذكرها ، ولا يحاسب الأنسان بل يسامحه ، ويصفح عنه ، ويطهره من خطايا ( أع3 : 19 ، أش44 : 22 ، كو2 : 14 ، اش43 : 25 2 – وهذه الخطايا التى محاها الله ، كيف يعود ويفرض عليها عقوبات وهى قد محيت ، وما عاد يذكرها ؟! ( ار31 : 34 ، خر 18 : 21 ، 22 ) .
3- وإن كان الله لا يعود يذكر الخطايا التي تاب عنها الإنسان ، فبالتالي لا يعاقب لأن المعاقبة معناها أن الله لا يزال يذكر هذه الخطايا ، ولم يغفرها بعد ... 
4- وهو لم يقل فقط \أنه لا يذكرها ، بل أيضاً لا يحاسبها علي التائب : 
أ‌-       ( مز 1 : 32  2 ) " طوبي للذي غفر أسمه ، وترث خطية ، طوبي للإنسان الذي يحاسب الرب له خطيتة " 
ب‌- ( 2 كو 5 : 19 ) "أن الله كان  في المسيح مصالحاً العالم لنفسة غير حاسب لهم خطاياهم ، وواضعاً فينا كلمة المصالحة " 
5- كيف أذا بعد هذه المصالحة ، يعود فيلقي التائبين في عذابات المطهر ؟ ! 
وكيف يتفق هذا مع قول الكتاب " غير حاسب لهم خطاياهم " ؟! ( ار 33 : 8 ) 
6- هنا يكون التطهير من أعمال النعمه ، وليس من أعمال العقاب 
ويكون التطهير أثناء الحياة علي الأرض وليس بعد الموت يكون بعمل الروح القدس في التغير ، وليس بعذاب المطهر ( أش 1 : 8 ، مز 50 ) وعمل الله في تطهير الإنسان بروحه القدس ، يبدو وأضحاً في سفر حزقيال  النبي ( حز 36 : 25 – 29 ) 
7- و التطهير لا يكون بعد الموت ، حيث لا حروب من الجسد و من الماده ومن العالم ومن الشيطان ، أنما يكون هنا حيث توجد الحروب وينتصر الإنسان فيه بقوه من الله 
8- أيضاً عذابات المطهر لا تتفق مع المطهره ، ولا مع التحليل الذي يسمعه التائب من فم الكاهن 
9- أن ضروره بقاء العقوبه بعد الموت علي الرغم من المغفرة ، أمر لا يتفق مع تعليم الكتاب ( علي سبيل المثال مثل الأبن الضال ) ( لو 15 : 24 ، 23 ) 
 10- أن صورة المطهر ، تذكرنا بالعهد القديم ، ولغات الناموس .. وكأننا لم ننال بعد خلاص الرب ونعم الفداء .. ( رو 4 : 25 ، 1 بط 2 : 24 ، رو 8 : 5 – 10 )
11- أن عذاب المطهر لون من الدينونة ونحن بموت المسيح نجونه من الدين ونة ( رو 8 : 11 ) 
12 – أن عقيدة المطهر ضد عقيدة الخلاص المجاني " متبررين مكاناً بنعمته ، بالفداء " ( رو 3 : 24 ) ، ( يو 3 : 16 ) 
13- ولأن السماء لا يمكن أن يدخلها شئ دنس أو نجس ( رو 21 : 27 )  وهذا حق ولكن من قال أن التائب دنس أو نجس ؟! ( أنظر مزمور 51 ، مزمور مختصر 36 : 25- 29 ) التائبون سيدخلون السماء أطهار . يغسلهم المسيح له المجد كما غسل أرجل تلاميذه وقال لهم :  أنتم الأن أطهار( يو 13 : 10 )  
14- هل المسيح له المجد علي الصليب حمل خطايانا فقط ، أم حمل أيضاً عقوبتها ؟ 
15- فالعدل الإلهي  استوفي حقه  علي الصليب .." لكي لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له  الحياة الأبدية " ( يو 3 : 16 ) فإن  كان المسيح قد دفع الثمن  كاملاً فلا لزوم  للمطهر إذن وإن كان المسيح لم يدفع  الثمن  فلا تكفي لغفرانها  نار  المطهر ، ولا  نار  الأبدية  كلها 
16- إن الذين ينادون  بضرورة  وفاء  الإنسان   للعدل  الإلهي  نضع أمامهم قصة  لقاء  الرب مع  سمعان  الفريس و المرأة  الخاطئة ، وقوله له المجد  في المثال  الذي أعطاه : " وإذا لم يكن لهما  ما يوفيان  سامحها  جميعاً "( لو 7 : 42 ) . هذه هي رحمة  الله نحو  جميع البشر  ، وكلهم   - كهذيين المدنيين  - لا يستطيعون الوفاء بالعدل الإلهي . بالتوبة يسامحهم  جميعاً ليس لنقض في عدله ، أو لأن عدله ضاع بسبب رحمته حاشا!! وإنما لأن العدل الإلهي قد وفي حقه علي الصليب 
17 أما أن كان  لابد  أن ندفع  ثمناً للعدل  الإلهي  بعد موتنا ..! فأننا  بصراحة تامة ، نكون  قد هدمنا  كل عقائد  الفداء  و الكفارة و الخلاص بالدم و بالتالي نهدم التجسد أيضاً و الهدف منه .. 
رابعاً المطهر ضد العدل و الرحمة : 
1-       فالعدل الإلهي استوفي حقة تماماً علي الصليب ( يو 19 : 30 ) 
2-       وهل  يوافق العدل الإلهي أن يستوفي حقه عن  الخطية مرتين ؟! 
إذ  يقول أخوتنا  الكاثوليك  أن المطهر هو لإيفاء العدلي الإلهي ، بالعقوبة عن الخطية 
3-       ما هو هذا الثمن  الذي يطالب به العدل  الإلهي ؟ ومن الذي قرره 
لا توجد أي أشارة  في الكتاب المقدس إلي ما يقوله الكاثوليك بهذا الخصوص و العدل الإلهي يقول إن  الخطية تمحي بالتوبة ( أع 3 : 19 ) 
4-   فهل من العدل المطالبة  بثمن خطيئة  قد محيت حسبما  ورد في قوانين الكنيسة كل العقوبات الكنيسة تنتهي عند الموت  أو عندج الأشراف  علي الموت  ولا توجد عقوبة كنيسة  بعد الموت ! 
5-   هل من العدل الإلهي  أن تستمر العقوبه بعد المغفرة إلي الموت ؟! فكل العقوبات  كانت أرضية ( 2 صم 10 ، 2 صم 1 : 24 ، 17 ) ولم يحكم  علي أحد  بعذاب الموت لا يوجد في الكتاب المقدس ذكر لشخص بار تعذب بعد الموت   لكي يتطهر  من خطايا ..
6-       هل من العدل  الإلهي  أن يعاقب الروح دون الجسد ؟! 
فهل  من العدل  أن الروح التي كانت  تقاوم الجسد في شهواته ، هي  التي تذهب  وحدها عذابات المطهر بعد الموت  ، ولا يتعذب الجسد ، ولا حياً ولا معنوياً ؟! 
7- هل من العدل الإلهي أن يعاقب علي السهوات و الهفوات  و خطايا الجهل  و الخطايا غير الإرادية ، وباقي  الخطايا  العرضية  بعذابات  في المطهر  تشبه عذابات جهنم ؟! هل من  العدل أن يعاقب  الله طبيعتنا البشرية  الضعيفة   بهذه المعامله   حتي في عصر  النعمة ؟! نعم أن عدل الله يذذكر أننا  تراب  نحن يعاملنا حسب  ضعف طبيعتنا وحسب شدة الحروب الموجهة إلينا من الشيطان لو كان المطهر بديلاً للقصاصات الكنيسة التي لم توفي ، لا يكون هذا عدلاً لأن  عذابات المطهر أمس  بكثير  من العقوبات الكنسة . هل هذا  عدل ؟ أن يكابد  التائب البار عقوبة  مرعبة  بدلاً من عقوبة  كنسية  علاجية محتملة ؟ إن كان كل هذا يقال في موضع  المطهر عن الإلتجاء إلي عدل الله فماذا نقول إذن عن الرحمة والحب ؟! 
خامساً : المطهر ضد وعود الله : 
1 – كيف يقول الله عن خطايانا  التي تبنا  عنها  لا   أذكرها  لا تحسب عليه لا يحسب لهم الرب خطية تمحي تبيض كالثلج اطهرهم . اغفر كل ذنوبهم . ثم يعود بعد ذلك لكى يطالبنا .؟! ( اع3 : 19 ، أش1 : 18 ، مز32 : 1 ، 8 ، ار33 : 8 ) . 
2 – " إن اعترفنا بخايانا فهو أمين وعادل حتى يغفر لنا خطايانا ويطهرنا من كل إثم " ( 1يو1 : 9 ) 
3 – " إن كنا غير أمناء يبقى أميناً لن يقدر لأن ينكر نفسه " ( 2تى2 : 13 ) 
4 – أما المطهر فهو ضد وعود الله . وهو صورة قاتمة عن المغفرة وعن محبة الله ورحمة وصدق مواعيده . 
5 – ما معنى أن يعقد الله معك مصالحة قوامها أن يغفر ولا يحسب لك خطية ثم يطالبك بعدها بثمن الخطية التى وعد أنه لا يحسبها عليك بل لا يذكرها ؟! المطالبة بثمنها معناهأنه عاد يذكرها ..! 

س 3 : ما هى الآية الكتابية الهامة التى يعتمد عليها الكاثوليك في محاولة إثبات المطهر وما التفسير الصحيح للرد على ذلك ؟ 
ج3 : الأية " إن احتراق عمل أحد فسيخسر أما هو فسيخلص ولكن كما بنار " ( 1كو3 : 15 ) 
1 – هذه الاية ذكرت في أثناء الحديث عن الخدمة والخدام وليس في مجال الحديث عن الدينونة والعقاب ( 1كو3 : 5 – 9 مع 1كو10 ، 11 ) 
2 – والقديس بولس الرسول ، هنا كبناء حكيم وكخادم يعرف أصول الخدمة وكأستاذ ومعلم حكيم في البناء وضع الأساس الذى هو الإيمان بالمسيح وسيترك البناء لباقى الخدام لباقى الخدام البنائين ويرى كيف يبنون عليه ( 1كو3 : 12 – 15 ) 
3 – فهو يتكلم عن العمل عن خدمة الخدام وليس عن الأشخاص وليس عن عامة الناس . 
فالقديس بولس الرسول تهمه الخدمة والعمل فهو عن هذا يتحدث ... إذن النار هنا للعمل وليست للأشخاص على حد قوله : " ستمتحن النار عمل ( خدمة )  كل واحد " لكى تبينك هل هو ذهب ، فضة ، خشب ، قش ... فلم يقل إن الأشخاص سيحترقون بنار ، إنما قال إن عملهم سيحترق ... 
فالذى سيجوز في النار وسيمتحن بالنار هو العمل وليس الشخص ... 
5 – فالعمل الذى يشبه الذهب أو فضة أو الحجر الكريم هو عمل يخدم بطريقة روحية وعميقة لبناء النفوس ( عب13 : 17 ، أع20 : 31 ، 24 ) فالعمل الروحى القوى الذى لا يحترق هو البناء الذهب الذى لا يتزعزع والنار هنا ربما تكون التجارب أو الاختبارات الروحية أو الحروب والضيقات . 
6 – فإذا أخذت النار للإختبار فإن كلمة اليوم في قوله : " لأن اليوم سيبينه " تعنى اليوم الذى يحل فيه امتحان هذا التعليم الذى علم به الخادم ومدى ثباته في انفس سامعيه أما إذا كان المقصود باليوم الأخير ( 1كو4 : 5 ) فتكون النار هى نار العدل الإلهى ... 
7 – فالعمل الكرازى الذى هو بالفلسفة وحكمته الناس ( 1كو2 : 1 ، 4 ، 1كو1 : 17 ) يمكن أن يحترق وكذلك الذى هدفه الفصاحة والبلاغة وتنميق الألفاظ والسجع والموسيقى  في العبارات وإن احترق عمله يخسر ( 1كو3 : 15 ) ، يخسر تعبه ويخسر مخدوميه ويخسر مكافأته وجهده وتعليمه وكرازته وخدمته إذ لم تأت بثر روحى ... ولكنه يخاص كما بالنار ...
8 – وبنفس الوضع عمن تتحول خدمته إلى مجرد أنشطة وعمل كثير واهتمام بأمور كثيرة وبموضوعات جانبية عديدة دون التركيز على العمل الروحى وهكذا يحترق عمله كخادم ولكنه من أجل تعبه وغيرته ونيته الطيبة يخلص كما بنار .. 
9 – يخلص كما بنار .. 
أى يخلص بصعوبة بجهد ... كمن يمر في نار وينتشله الله منها قبل أن يحترق عمله قد احترق ولكن الله من فرط رأفاته لم يسمح لهذا الخادم نفسه أن يحترق متذكراً تعبه وجهده ورغبته في خلاص الناس غير أن أسلوبه في الخدمة لم يكن سليماً .. 
10 – والنار هنا ليست نار مطهر لأنه لم يقل يخلص في نار ، أو في النار وإنما كما بنار . 
11 – كلمة ( نار ) هنا استخدمت بطريقة مجازية وليست حرفية ، ولنا مثال عن شخص " خلص كما بنار " هو يهوشع الكاهن حيث قاومه الشيطان فقال ملاك الرب للشيطان " لينتهرك الرب يا شيطان . أفليس هذه شعله منتشلة من النار ؟! " ( زك1 : 3 ، 2 ) فلم تكن النار التى انتشل منها يهوشع ، ناراً مطهرية إذا كان حيا على الأرض ولم يمت بعد ولكنها الإثم الذى تعرض له أو تعرض له الأمة كلها ممثلة في شخصه ( زك3 ، 4 ، 9 ) 
12 – وعبارة " يخلص كما بنار " تذكرنا في معناها بقول القديس بطرس الرسول : " إن كان البار بالجهد يخلص .. " ( 1بط4 : 18 ) وعبارة " يخلص " هنا أى يخلص إذا تاب 
13 – وفى رسالة القديس يهوذا الرسول آيه تفسر معنى " يخلص كما بنار " وتشبه تماماً حدث ليهوشع الكاهن ، وهى قوله " ارحموا البعض مميزين . وخلصوا البعض بالخوف مختطفين من النار " ( يه22 : 23 ) فكل إنسان محاط – كما بنار – من اجل محبته وكثرة رأفاته ومن أجل إتمام الإنسان أو الخادم وتعبه وغيرته حتى لإن فشلت خدمته ...
14 – كما حديث القديس بولس الرسول لا يمكن أن ينطق على مفهوم المطهر عند الكاثوليك للآتى : أ – هنا الكل يتعرض للنار بينما المطهر لنوعية من الناس ! .. 
ب – هنا النار للإمتحان وليست للتعذيب كنار المطهر لإختبار العمل وليس وليس لتعذيب الشخص .. 
ج – والنار هنا تحرق عمل البعض وتبيده بينما نار المطهر المفروض فيها أنها تطهر ..! 
د – هنا النار للخسارة بالنسبة إلى الخشب والعشب والقش بعكس النار في المطهر ! 
هـ - نار لها تأثير واحد بعكس النار في هذا المثل فتأثيرها على الذهب غير تأثيرها على القش ... 
15 – لا يجوز أن نأخذ عبارة قيلت في مناسبة فنفصلها عن هذه المناسبة وعن كل ما قيل قبلها من كلام ونفرض عليها معنى من عندنا لا تحتمله .. 
16 – كذلك عقائد الدين لابد أن تسندها آيات صريحة وواضحة وتعليم كتابى لا يحتمل اللبس والتأويل ولا يمكن أن تؤخذ عن طريق الإستنساخ أو التفسير الشخصى ... 

س4 : توجد إعتراضات كثيرة في مناقشة موضوع المطهر إذكر ثلاثة منها بالشرح والإيضاح ؟ 
ج4 : إعتراضات في مناقشة المطهر : 
1 ) ما فائدة الصلوات ؟! 
أ – إن كانت النفوس التى في المهر تعان بصلوات الأحياء فلماذا هى باقية فيه ؟ على الرغم من كل الصلوات والصدقات والغفرانات .. هل ستظل باقية " حتى توفى الفلس الأخير " ( مت5 : 26 ) . 
ب – وهل كل الصلوات والغفرانات والشفاعات لا تقوى على المطهر ..؟! 
ج – وإن كانت لها سلطان التخفيف فلماذا ألا يكون لها سلطان الإلغاء ؟ 
د – وقد قيل أن الإيمان بالمطهر بدأ يضاف إلى قانون الإيمان عند الكاثوليك منذ أيام البابا بيوس الرابع حيث يقول الشخص في قانون الإيمان : " أعتقد إعتقاداً ثابتاً بوجود مطهر وأن النفس المحبوسة فيه تغاث بصلوات المؤمنين " 
2 ) المطهر هو التطهير أم تكفير فالنفوس بالتوبة وبالرجوع إلى الله .. ( خر36 : 25 – 27 ) . 
أما إن كان القصد هو وفاء العدل الإلهى ووفاء الديون التى على النفس والتخلص من القصاص بالعذاب يكون الهدف هو التفكير وليس التطهير ويكون أسماً لا ينطبق على الواقع وهذا هو الحادث تماماً .. وها هو الهدف منه .. وهذه هى عقيدة الكنيسة الكاثوليكية في المطهر . 
ج – ونحن نؤمن ونعلم أن الخلاص بالمسيح وحده وهو كفارة لخطايانا وعملية التطهير تتم بدم المسيح وليس بنيران المطهر ( 1يو2 : 1 ، 2 ، أع4 : 12 ، يو5 : 24 ) . 
د – اما العذاب في المطهر فإنه لا يطهر ولا يكفر عن الخطية ( مت25 : 1 – 12 ) فإنه لا توبه بعد الموت ( يو8 : 24 ) . 
3 – قديسو العهد القديم : 
هل دخل أحد منهم إلى المطهر ؟ 
أ – فإن كانوا في العهد القديم لم يدخلوا مطهراً فهل يكون الدخول في المطهر من سمات العهد الجديد عهد النعمة ؟! لقد كانوا جميعاً في الجحيم في مكان إنتظار يرقدون على رجاء في إنتظار الخلاص . 
ب – إذن فما موقف العدل الإلهى منهم ؟ نفس ( العدل الإلهى ) الذى باسمه يوجد المطهر ؟! 
ج – وإن كان السيد المسيح قد طهر قديس العهد القديم فلماذا لم يطهر أبناء النعمة في العهد الجديد ؟! 
د – ولماذا لا تطالب ( النفوس المطهرية ) بنفس المعاملة التى عوامل بها قديسو العهد القديم ؟! 
ويبقى السؤال بلا جواب ...


----------



## asmicheal (28 مارس 2010)

للموضوع بقية

 لو


 حبيتم 


تتابعوة


:download:


----------



## ABOTARBO (28 مارس 2010)

*مجهود راااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم...يا تاسونى 
سلام ونعمه
*​


----------



## asmicheal (28 مارس 2010)

ABOTARBO قال:


> *مجهود راااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع*
> 
> *ربنا يبارك خدمتكم...يا تاسونى *
> *سلام ونعمه*​





:download:

شكرا ليك ابو تربو 

كل سنة وانت طيب 
يا اجدع صعيدى 

​


----------



## asmicheal (28 مارس 2010)

تكلم عن الأنوار في الكنيسة والحكمة فيها وما تحويه من معان روحية ؟ 
ج : 1 – الكنيسة نفسها لقبت في الكتاب المقدس بلقب منار : ( المنائر السبع هى السبع كنائس ) { رؤ20 : 1 } . 
2 – والكنيسة نشبهها بالسماء على اعتبار أنها بقيت الله أو مسكنه كالسماء {تك28 : 17 } . ولذا ينبغى ان تضاء بالأنوار كالكواكب في السماء . 
3 – والكنيسة بيت الملائكة { تك28 : 17 } . والملائكة يرمز إليهم بالأنوار وهم يسمون أيضاً بملائكة النور {2كو11 : 14 } 
4 – وأنوار الكنيسة أيضاً ترمز إلى القديسين : 
أ – الذين شبههم الرب بالسراج الذى يوضع على المنارة { مت5 : 15 } 
ب – وقال عنهم أن ( الابرار يضيئون كالشمس في ملكوت أبيهم ) { مت13 : 43 } . 
ج – وكما قال الرب عن يوحنا المعمدان { كان هو السراج الموقد المنير وانتم أردتم أن تبتهجوا بنوره ساعة } ( يو5 : 35 ) . 
د – ( والذين يقول لهم الرب : ( فليضئ نوركم هكذا قدام الناس ) ( مت5 : 16 ) 
5 – بل وينبغى أن تكون الكنيسة مملؤة بالأنوار ، اولاً وقبل كل شئ لحلول الله فيها ، والله نور ( يو1 : 5 ) وقال السيد المسيح له المجد عن نفسه : ( أنا هو نور العالم ) ( يو8 : 12 ) 
6 – والكنيسة تضاء بالأنوار ، على مثال خيمة الإجتماع والهيكل وكلاهما كانتا مملؤتين بالأنوار . لا تنطفئ سرجهما أبدا ( خر27 : 20 و 21 ) . 
وقد أمر الله بعمل منارة في بيته ، سزاء خيمة الاجتماع الهيكل وكانت السرج والمنارة من الذهب النقى ( خر25 : 31 ، 37 : 17 ) 
وكانت السرج تضاء باستمرار حسب أمر الرب ، وكان إطفاؤها وعدم الاهتمام بإضاءتها .
يعتبر خيانة للرب تستحق العقوبة الشديدة ( 2أى6 : 29 و 7 ) 
9 – ولإضاءة السرج معنى روحى عميق خاص ، يرمز إلى الاستعداد الدائم والسهر الروحى . 
( لو12 : 35 و 37 ) ( لتكن أحقاؤكم ممنطقة وسرجكم موقدة وأنتم تشبهون أناسا ينتظرون سيدهم متى يرجع من العرس طوبى لأولئك العبيد إذا جاء سيدهم يجدهم ساهرين ) ( لو12 ر: 35 – 37 ) وكما في مثل العذارى الحكيمات ( متى25 : 1 – 2 ) . فالزيت في المصابيح يرمز إلى عمل الروح القدس في القلب واستمرار موقداً يرمز إلى السهر الدائم في حفظ القلب مرلاتبطاً بعمل الروح فيه . 
10 – ورؤية الناس للنور في الكنيسة يوحى غليهم بواجبهم في احتفاظ بالنور داخلهم ، وأن تكون دائماً مصابيحهم موقدة ... ويتذكرون دائماً الاستعداد والسهر الروحى ... 
11 – واضاءة الشموع والأنوار عند قراءة الأنجيل يذكرنا بقول المزمور ( سراج لرجلى كلامك ونور لسبيلى ) ( مز119 ) وأيضاً بقول المرتل ( وصيته الرب مضيئة تنير العينين عن بعد ) ( مز119 ) 
12 – والكنيسة منذ عصر الرسل كانت مهتمة بالأنوار وما تحمله من رموز : ( كانت مصابيح كثيرة في العلية التى كانوا مجتمعين فيها ) ( أع20 : 8 ) 
13 – والشموع التى نضعها أمام صور القديسين إنما تذكرنا بأنهم كانوا أنواراً في أجيالهم وبأنهم كانوا كالشموع يذوبون لكى ( يضئ نورهم هكذا قدام الناس ) 
من اقوال الأب يوحنا كرونستادت في الشموع : 
الشمعة الموقدة أمام أيقونة المسيح تعلن أن المسيح نور العالم ينير كل إنسان آتياً إليه ( يو1 : 9 ) 
والشمعة الموقودة أمام أيقونة القديس تعلن أن هذه هى أم النور .
والشمعة الموقدة أمام أيقونة القديس تعلن أن هذا هو السراج الموضوع على المنارة في أعلى البيت ليضئ كل من فيه . 
الشموع الموقدة على المذبح هى علاقة نور الثالوث القدوس . لأن الله لا يسكن إلا في النور ولا يقترب إليه الظلام إذ هو نار آكله تحرق كل ما هو خطيئة وشر . 
إنه حسن ان يوقد الشموع أمام الأيقونات ولكن يجب أن يكون ذلك مقترناً بغيره القلب واشتعاله بالقداسة كالشمعة التى تلتهب لتضئ ما المنفعة من تقديمنا الشموع الكثيرة أمام الأيقونات وليست فينا محبة عملية نحو الله أو نحن مبغضون لأحد الناس أو طماعون ومحبون للمال . 
لا تحتقر أو تستصغر إيقاد شمعة أمام الأيقونة أثناء الصلاة واذكر أنك تقدمها لرب العظمة الساكن في النور غير المقترب إليه وهذه الشمعة ذاتها ما هى إلا هبة من هباته فمن يديه تأخذ وتعطيه ! 
تقديم الشمعة هو بمثابة ذبيحة شكر وكناية عن تقديم النفس كذبيحة حية مقدسة طاهرة . 
أمام الرب كما قيل عن يوحنا السابق أنه كان كمصباح ينير أمامه ، نقدم الشموع أمام الأيقونات توسلاً أن تكون حياتنا منيرة متشبهين بالعذارى الحكيمات ذوات المصابيح المنيرة ومتممين وصية الرب أن تكون سرجاً موقودة لتحرقنا على الصلاة والسهر حينما أشعل الشمعة في موضعها فتظلل تشتعل وتضئ أود من كل نفس أن أدون هكذا منيراً لمن هم حولى ومعى هذا هو شعورى حينما أقدم الشمعة واثقاً إنى سأنال حتما نعمة ومعونة من هؤلاء القديسين المكللين بالمجد ألم يذكر الكتاب سنة تبادل العطية ( بالكيل الذى به تكيلون يكال لكم ؟ ) ( متى7 : 2 )
إنى إنسان ضعيف وجسدى مملوء خطيئة ولا أستطيع أن اقدم كل حين قلباً مضطرماً بالغيرة ونار القداسة فأنا بالأقل جداً أقدم تقدمه جسدية ترمز لاشتياق نفس الداخلى لحياة القداسة والفضيلة حتى ينظر الرب من السماء هذه الشمعة الموقدة ويجعلنى أنير مثلها ( بنورك يارب نعاين النور ) . فهو الغنى وحده وأنا المسكين البائس العريان . هو الساكن في النور الأعظم وأنا الجالس في ظلمة الخطيئة كل ما أملك هو اشتياقى . 
للفضيلة وغيرتى من نحو القداسة . 
[ 4 ] البخور : 
س4 : ماذا في البخور من معان روحية ، ومن تأملات ؟ وما هى اهميته في العهد الجديد في الكنيسة المسيحية ؟ 
ج4 : البروتستانت يعتبرون أن تقدم البخور وطقسه من العبادات التى كانت في العهد القديم وأنت وأنه كان مجرد رمز .. ولكن للبخور أهمية ومعانية الروحية الكثيرة وهو من طقوس وبنود العبادة المسيحية في الكنيسة المقدسة : 
1 – قال الرب لموسى ( وتصنع مذبحاً لإنقاذ البخور ) ( خر30 : 1 ) . فالبخور ذبيحة تقدم على مذبح خاص .. 
2 – وأمر الرب موسى أن يصنع مذبح فالبخور قدام الحجاب الذى أمام تابوت العهد ( خر30 : 3 – 6 ) حيث كان يجتمع الله بموسى ... 
3 – وكان يشترط في البخور ان يكون ( بخوراً عطراً ) ( خر30 ، 37 ، لا 16 ) .. فكان البخور يمثل رائحة ذكية عطرة تصعد إلى الرب ... 
4 – فالبخور كان لوناً من العبادة مستقلاً بذاته ذبيحة ومذبح ومواد عطرة وطقس وترتيب خاص .. وكان مقصوداً لذاته كصلاة وتقدمه وليس رمزاً لشئ أو إزالة رائحة الذبائح الحيوانية كما أدعى أهل البدع .. 
5 – وقبل الله البخور كصلاة شفاعية من هارون رئيس الكهنة واشتمته الرب رائحة ذكية واعتبره ذبيحة وانقطع الوبأ عن شعب الله ( عدد 16 : 44 – 48 ) . 
6 – ومن أهميته ما كان يقدمه أحد سوى الكهنة فقط ( عدد16 : 31 ، 32 ) .. 
7 – ومن أهميته أيضاً كان يقدم في مجامر من ذهب ( عب9 : 4 ، رؤ5 : 8 ) 
7 – والبخور وتقديمه كذبيحة صلاة لم تقتصر على العصر اليهودى بل هو تقدمه وذبيحة قائمة في العهد الجديد بحسب نبوة ملاخى النبى : إذ قال الرب ( لأنه من مشرق الشمس على مغربها اسمى عظيم بين الأمم وفي كل مكان يقربون لأسمى بخوراً وتقدمه طاهرة ) ( ملا1 : 11 ) 
9 – ومن اهتمام الرب بالبخور في العهد الجديد ورد مثالين عنه في سفر الرؤيا وهما : 
أ – ( رؤ5 : 8 ) الأربعة والعشرون قسيساً السمائيين ولهم جامات من ذهب مملؤة بخوراً هو صلوات القديسين . 
ب – ( رؤ8 : 3 ، 4 ) الملاك الذى جاء ووقف عند المذبح ومعه مجمرة من ذهب وأعطى بخوراً كثيراً قدمه مع صلوات القديسين امام الله .  
10 – فحياة الكنيسة كلها بخور ، والكنيسة شبهت في سفر النشيد بالبخور : 
" من هذه الطالعة من البرية ، كأعمدة من دخان ، معطرة بالمر واللبان وكل أذرة التاجر " ( نش3 : 6 ) 
11 – ورفع البخور كان عملاً قائماً بذاته غير مرتبط بتقديم ذبيحة أو محرقة ، كما في خدمة ذكرياً الكاهن ( لو1 : 8 – 11 ) وعملية التبخير عملية مقدسة ومصحوبة باعلانات الإلهية . 
12 – ومن اهمية البخور في المسيحية أن اللبان ( مادة البخور ) كان من الهدايا التى قدمها المجوس للسيد المسيد ، وقبلها الرب .. 
13 – وللبخور معانى كثيرة تشبع الحواس وتغذى النفس في العبادة المسيحية .. وتترك أثراً فعالاً في الأطفال والعوام وفي الكل ... 
14 – وأول درس يلتقونه من البخور هو البذل والتضحية وتقدمه الذات التى تمثلها حبة البخور في النار كقول الرب " من أضاع حياته من أجلى يجدها " ( متى10 : 39 ) 
15 – والدرس الثانى في البخور هو الصعود إلى فوق باستمرار .. فهو يجذب حواس وأنظار الناس إلى فوق وكأنه سهم يشير إلى السماء ... 
16 – ودرس آخر للبخور هو الرائحة الذكية ... وعلى ذلك ينبغى أن تكون حياة المؤمن عطرة الرائحة امام الله ( 2كو2 : 15 ، 14 ) . 
17 – ومن أجمل ما في البخور من تأملات أنه يذكرنا بالضباب أو السحاب الذى كان الله يظهر فيه ( لا16 ، عد9 ، 10 ) 
18 – فالبخور يمثل سحاباً أو ضباباً يذكر بحلول الله أو مجد الله .. 
( أش19 : 1 ، متى 24 : 30 ، خر 24 : 15 ، 16 ، 1مل8 : 12 ) . 
19 – وأخيراً نقول انه لا يوجد نص وأحد في العهد الجديد يأمر بالغاء البخور 
" من له أذنان للسمع فليسمع ما يقوله الروح للكنائس " ( رؤ2 : 3 ) 
* الهيكل والمذبح *


س5 : في كنائس البروتستانت لا يوجد هيكل ولا مذبح ، ويرون ذلك مجدد رمز بين من الكتاب المقدس النصوص المقدسة عن المذبح في العهد الجديد ؟ 
ج : أ الحديث عن المذبح موجود بكثرة في العهد القديم ، وأن كان البروتستانت يرونه مجرد رمز لذبيحة المسيح على الصليب ... ولكن لا يستطيع أحد أن ينكر أنه كان هناك للرب في العهد القديم .. ( تكوين – خروج – لاويين – يشوع – 1مل، 2 مل ) . 
ب – وفي الكتاب المقدس العهد الجديد ، ذكر للمذبح وأهميته وضرورته .. وهذا ثابت من النصوص الكتابية والعتاليم الرسولية والأقوال النبوية أيضاً : 
1 – توجد نبوءة سفر أشعياء النبى عن المذبح في وسط أرض مصر بالذات ، إذ يقول : " في ذلك اليوم يكون مذبح للرب في وسط أرض مصر ، وعمود للرب عند تخمها . فيكون علامة وشهادة لرب الجنود في أرض مصر ، فيعرف الرب في مصر . ويعرف المصريون الرب في ذلك اليوم ، ويقدمون ذبيحة وتقدمه .. " ( اش18 : 19 – 21 ) . 
وطبعاً المقصود بهذا المذبح ، هو مذبح العهد الجديد ، في العصر المسيحى ، لأن اليهود ما كانوا يقدمون أية ذبيحة في أرض امميه كما أن مصر ما كانت تسمح لهم لذلك كان هذا هو النداء الموجه إلى فرعون لأيام موسى وهرون " اطلق شعبى ليعبدنى ( خر8 : 20 ) ، فأبى أن " يطلق الشعب ليذبح للرب " ( خر8 : 29 ) . وفرعون لما قدم وعدة الأول بعد ضربه الذباب قال : " أنا أطلقكم لتذبحوا للرب في البرية " ( خر8 : 28 ) . من كل هذا يفهم أنهم أن يقدموا ذبيحة في مصر . فمتى عرف المصريون الرب ؟ ومتى صار لهم مذبح ، وقدموا ذبائح للرب ؟ أنه العصر المسيحى بلا شك . وهذا دليل واضح وأكيد على وجود مذبح في المسيحية تقدم عليه الذبائح ... 
2 – يقول القديس بولس الرسول : " لنا مذبح لا سلطان للذين يخدمون المسكن أن يأكطلوا فيه " . ( عب13 : 10 ) . 
والمقصود بالمسكن هو خيمة الأجتماع او الهيكل القديم ويعلق القديس يوحنا ذهبى الفم على ذلك فيقول : أن بولس الرسول أنتقل من الرمز على الأصل ... وأنه أصبح لنا سلطان أن نتناول من الدم الذى كان من سلطان الكاهن وحده ... 
3 – ولأن الرب أراد أن تكون كلمة المذبح راشخة في أفكار وقلوب الناس ، ذكرت هذه الكلمة أكثر من مرة في سفر الرؤية الذى كتب في أواخر القرن الأول الميلادى ، بعد أستشهاد جميع الرسل وتلاميذ المسيح له المجد _ وجاء له المجد ( وجاء ملاك أخر ، ووقف عند المذبح ومعه مبخرة من الذهب ، واعطى بخوراً كثيراً .. " ( رؤ8 : 3 ) 
رأيت تحت المذبح نفوس الذين قتلوا من أجل كلمة الله ومن أجل الشهادة التى كانت عندهم " (رؤ6 : 9 ) . 
4 – إن المذبح سيظل قائماً ، طالما كانت أمامنا عبارات الوحى الإلهي التى تقول " جسد الرب ودمه ( 1كو11 : 27 ) . 
فما دام هناك الجسد المسكور والدم المسفوك فبالضرورة أن يكون هناك مذبح .. وبالضرورة يكون الهيكل الذى يحوى المذبح داخله ... 
*  6- الصور والأيقونات *


س6 : ينكر البروتستانت ما فى الكنيسة من صور وأيقونات ، ( وما عند الكاثوليك من تماثيل ) ويعتبرون كل ذلك ضد الوصية الثانية ، وحاول أن ترد على ذلك مبيناً حكمة الكنيسة في وجود الأيقونات فيها والفوائد الروحية من ذلك ؟ 
ج – أ + يعتبر البروتستانت أن الصور والأيقونات واستخدامها ضد الوصية الثانية القائلة : " لا تصنع لك تمثالاً منحوتاً ولا صورة ما مما في السماء من فوق ، وما في الأرض من تحت ، وما في الماء من تحت الأرض . ولا تسجد لهن ولا تعبدهن ( حز20 : 4 ، 5 ، تث5 : 8 ، 9 ) . 
ب + وقد قامت حرب ضد اليقونات في القرن الثامن الميلادى سنة 726م أيام الأمبراطور ليو الثالث ، واستمرت بضعة قرون وهدأت . 
ثم عادت مرة أخرى في البروتستانتية منذ القرنين الخامس عشر والسادس عشر واستمرت في معتقداهم حتى الأن . 
ج + ولكننا نرد عليهم ، وبنين حكمة الكنيسة في استخدام الصور والأيقونات ، والفوائد الروحية من ذلك كما يأتى : 
1 – إن الحكمة الألهية ، والهدف من الوصية الثانية من الوصايا العشرة ، وهو يقول كان الغرض بعيداً تماماً عن العبادة ، ولا تكون الوصية قد كسرت ، والوصية المقصود بها الروح لا الحرف لآن " الحرف يقتل " ( 2كو3 : 6 ) . 
2 – ولاشك ان هذا المنع كان في عصر أنتشرت فيه الوثنية .. وكانت هناك خوف على المؤمنين من التماثيل أو نحن أى حجرة لصورة ما .. حتى لا يرتد الناس إلى الوثنية .. 
3 – وكما أمر الرب في الوصية بعدم نحن أى صورة أو تمثال قائلاً : " لاتسجد لهن ولا تعبد هن " هو ذاته له المجد أمر موسى ، عند ضربة الحيات المحرقة ، بأن يضع حية نحاسية ويضعها على ثراية " فكل من لدغ ونظر إليها يحيات " ( عد21 : 8 ) فصنع منوسى كما امره الرب ، ولم يعتبر ذلك مخالفة للوصية ، بل أن هذا أيضاً كان رمزاً لصلب المسيح له المجد ( يو3 : 14 ) . 
4 – وعندما أمر الرب موسى يصنع تابوت العهد ، امره بصنع كاروبين من ذهب فوقه ( حز25 : 17 – 22 ) وكان نحت التماثيل للكاروبين بأمر إلهى . 
5 – ونفس الإسلوب صنع سليمان في بناء الهيكل وتزينه غذ عمل كاروبين من خشب الزيتون ( 1مل6 : 23 – 28 ) . 
6 – ولم يقتصر المر على الكاروبين بل زين البيت وحيكانه ورسمها نقشاً بنقر كاروبين ونخيل وبراعم زهور من داخل وخارج ( 1مل6 : 32 – 35 ) . وكانت البيت كله مزيناً بالصورةوالرسوم والتماثيل وحفظ الناس الوصية ، وعبدوا الرب ، ولم يعبدأو أو يسجدوا للصور والتماثيل والرسوم ... 
7 – ويذكر لنا الكتاب المقدس أن يشوع بن نون سجد امام تابوت العهد حينما انهزم الشعب في عاى ( يش7 : 6 ) ، ولم يخطئ يشوع في ذلك لأنه لم يكن يعبد التابوت بل الرب الذى يحل عليه ويكلنه من بين الكاروبين على التابوت . وهكذا لم يخطئ داود عندما احتفل برجوع التابوا بكل إكرام ورقص قدامه ( 2صم6 : 12 – 15 ) . 
8 – ونحن لا نعبد الصور والايقونات وأنما نكرمها ونكرم اصحابها حسب قول الرب : " أن كان احد يخدمنى ، يكرمه الأب " ( يو12 : 26 ) . 
9 – ونفس الكلام نقوله عن الصليب ورسمه وصورته وخشبته ، كما قال ماربولس الرسول : " أنتم الذين أمام عيونكم قد رسم يسوع المسيح بينكم مصلوباً ( غل3 :1 ) 
10 – ونحن نشكر الله أن اخوتنا البروتستانت يرفعون الصليب حالياً فوق كنائسهم ويرسموه ويوصره ويبرزوه على منابرهمك دون أن يعتبروه تمثالاً منحوتاً . 
11 – وكذلك يوزعون صوراً في مدارس الأحد ويكونو بذلك قد كثرو الوصية الثانية . 
12 – فللصور تأثير كثير في الشرح والأيضاح وتترك أثراً عميقاً في النفس اكثر من العظة أو القراءة أو مجرد الاستماع لا سيما عند الأطفال والعامة من المؤمنين . 
13 – ونحن في أكرام الصور ، إنكرم اصحابها وحينما نقبل الأنجيل أنما نظهر حبنا لكلمة الله ولله الذى اعطانا وصايا لارشادنا وحينما نسجد للصليب فأنما نسجد للمصلوب عليه . 
14 – والصور والآيقونات يرجع استعمالها أيضاً للعصر الرسولى نفسه فالقديس لوقا الأنجيلى كان رسماً وقد رسم صوره أو اكثر للسيدة العذراء القديسه مريم ويروى التقليد كيف ألأن صورة السيد المسيح قد انطبعت فوق منديل وأقوى عصور الإيمان كانت حافلا بايقونات يوقرها الناس دون ان تضعف إيمانهم بل كانت على العكس تقويه . 
15 – وفي عمل الصور والآيقونات فورسه لرجال الف في المساهما لتنشيط الحياة الروحية للناس بما تتركه الصور والأيقونات من اثر في النفوس والمشاعر وما تقدمه لهم من حياة القديسين وتأثيرها .


----------



## asmicheal (28 مارس 2010)

الإتجاه الى الشرق 
س1 : ما هى الأسباب الروحية والتعاليم الكتابية الخاصة بالأوامر الرسولية التى وصلت إلينا بالتقليد المقدس الذى سارت – عليه جميع الكنائس الأرثوذكسية بخصوص الإتجاه إلى الشرق في الصلاة بناء كنائسنا متجهة إلى الشرق ؟ 
ج1 : إن الله موجود في كل مكان ولا يحصره مكان . ويمكن أن نصلى إليه في أى اتجاه .. 
ولكن الإتجاه إلى الشرق له أسباب روحية لأن الشرق يوجه قلوبنا إلى تأملات نعتز بها وأيضاً من أجل أهمية الشرق في فكر الله ... 
1 – فالشرق مطلع النور فقبل خلق الإنسان أعد الله الشرق كمصدر للنور ( تك1 ) وأصبحت عبارة تشرق الشمس أى تظهر وتنير .. وشروق الشمس رمز للسيد المسيح ونوره . فيه " شمس البر " كقول ملاخى النبى : " وتشرق لكم أيها المتقون لأسمى شمس البر والشفاء في اجنحتها " ( ملا4 : 2 ) . 
2 – وغرس الله للإنسان جنة عدن شرقاً ( تك2 : 8 ) ووضعه فيها ... وجنة عدن ترمز إلى الفردوس وصار اتجاه الإنسان إلى الشرق يرمز إلى تطلعه إلى الفردوس وإلى شجرة الحياة ..
3 – السيد المسيح له المجد ولد في بلاد المشرق ورأى المجوس نجمة في المشرق ( متى2:2)
4 – والسيدة العذراء أمه شبهت بباب المشرق ( حز44 : 1 ، 2 ) . 
5 – والخلاص أتى إلى العالم من المشرق فالمسيح له المجد صلب وأكمل تدبير الخلاص في بلاد المشرق ... 
6 – وفي المشرق بدأت الديانة والكنيسة في الشرق أورشليم مدينة الملك العظيم وفيه تأسست أول كنيسة في العالم ومن الشرق امتدت رسالة الإنجيل إلى العالم كله وفيه سألت أول دماء أول شهيد في المسيحية . 
7 – كذلك الكتاب المقدس تحدث كثيراً عن مجد الله في المشرق ( أش24 : 15 ، حز43 : 1 ، 2 ) .  
8 –لذلك فإن غالبية اللاهوتيين يقولون : إن المجئ الثانى سيكون من المشرق وكما صعد هكذا يأتى ( أع1 :11 ) وفى نبوة زكريا ( 14 : 3 ، 4 ) أن " الرب تقف قدماه في ذلك اليوم على جبل الزيتون الذى قدام أورشليم من المشرق " . 
9 – الكلام عن الشرق جميل وذكرياته حلوة : 
أ – ( حز47 : 1 – 9 ) يتكلم عن " أنهار حياة في المشرق " 
ب – ( 2مل13 : 17 ) يتكلم عن " سهم خلاص الرب " في الشرق . 
ج – ( اش24 : 15 ) " في المشارق مجدوا الله " 
10 – إننا لسنا عقلاً صرفاً في عبادتنا فالحواس تعمل وتتأثر وتؤثر في مشاعر الروح فالاتجاه إلى الشرق يحرك في قلوبنا مشاعر روحية تعطى لصلاحتنا عمقا خاصاً 
ونحن حينما ننظر إلى الشرق إنما نتجه إلى المذبح الموجود في لبشرق لأن الذبيحة لها في قلوبنا بمكانتها الروحية .


----------



## asmicheal (28 مارس 2010)

*الملك الألفى وكيف ومتى بدأ ؟ *
*+ هذا الملك بدأ على الصليب ، حينما دفع المسيح له المجد ثمن خطايانا واشترانا بدمه . *
*وهكذا قيل " الرب ملك على خشبه " ( مز95 ) . *
*وبدأ ملك المسيح وبدأت تتحقق نبؤات المزامير التى تبدأ بعبارة " الرب قد ملك " ( مز92 : 96 – 98 ) . *
*فالمسيح له المجد بدأ حكمة وملكه الألفى من على الصليب . *
*ب – وكلمة ألف سنة هى تعبير رمزى : *
*+ لا تؤخذ بالمعنى الحرفى إطلاقاً .. *
*+ فرقم 10 يرمز إلى الكمال ورقم 1000 هو 10 × 10 × 10 أى مضاعفات هذا الرقم . *
*+ والقديس بطرس يقول : " أن يوما واحدا عند الرب كألف سنة ، وألف سنة كيوم واحد " 2بط3 : 8 ) *
*+ فالألف سنة فترة غير محدوده ... *
*وهى الفترة من الصليب حتى يحل الشيطان من سجنه ( رؤ20 : 7 ) . *
*ج : تقييد الشيطان : *
*+ قيل إن الملاك قيد الشيطان ألف سنة ( رؤ20 : 2 ) . *
*+ وتقييد الشيطان لا يعنى إبادته أو إلغاء عمله ، غنما تعنى أنه ليس في حريته الأولى ... ليسفي الحرية التى كانت له قبل فداء المسيح للبشرية ، أى الفترة التى قيل عنه فيها انه " رئيس هذا العالم " ( يو16 : 11 ) . *
*+ والأدلة على ذلك : *
*أولاً:  حينما كان الشيطان في حريته : *
*أ + أوقع العالم كله في الفساد وعبادة الصنام ... حتى أغرقه الله بالطوفان وحزن الرب أنه عمل الإنسان في الأرض ... ( تك6 : 6 ) *
*وانتشرت عبادة الأصنام ، والشر ، والفساد ... *
*ب +  ومر وقت لم يكن يعبد الله سوى إثنين أو ثلاثة فقط .. هم موسى وتلميذه يشوع ، وكالب من يفنه ( خر 32 : 4 ) ... *
*ج + بل ومر وقت لم يجد فيه الله إنساناً بارا واحد إذ الجميع زاغوا وفسدوا ليس من يعمل صلاحا ليس ولا واحدا " ( أر5 : 1 ، مز14 : 3 ) *
*د + حتى سليمان الحكيم ، أحكم أهل الأرض أخطأ إلى الرب ( 1مل11 ) *
*هـ+ حتى تلاميذ السيد المسيح ، قبل الصليب كما قال الرب لبطرس : " هوذا الشيطان طلبكم لكى يغربلكم كالحنطة . ولكن طلبت من أجلك لكى لا يفنى إيمانك " ( لو 22 : 31 ، 32 ) . *
*فيهوذا دخله الشيطان وسلم المسيح ، وبطرس أنكره والرسل تفرقوا ولم يتبعه إلى الصليب سوى يوحنا الحبيب . *
*ثانياً : أن الشيطان حينما يحل من سجنه ، سيضل الأمم ، ويسبب الإرتداد العام ويحلول لو أمكن أن يضل المختارين ( مت24 : 22 ، 23 ، مت 24 : 24 ، 2تس 2 : 9 ، 10 ) *
*+ مجرد أن الكنائس ممتلئة بالمصلين ، والملايين يتناولون كل أحد ، دليل على أن الشيطان مقيد . *
*+ ليس في حريته التى كانت له قبل الفداء . *
*+ ولا في الحرية التى تكون له بعد الألف سنه . *

*س31 : كثير من البروتستانت يتمسكون بالمواهب معتمدين على القول : " جدوا المواهب الحسنى " ولا يكملون باقى الأية : " وأيضاً أريكم طريقا أفضل ( 1كو12 : 31 ) . فما هو الرد على ذلك ؟ *
*ج – أ )؟ ثمار الروح اهم من مواهب الروح بخصوص الخلاص :*
*-        ثمار الروح في ( غل5 : 22 ) *
*-         والمحبة أعظمها ( 1كو13 : 2 ، 3 ) . *
*ب ) كثيرون كانت لهم مواهب ، وفقدوا الخلاص وهلكوا ...*
*أنظر ( مت7 : 22 ، 23 ) " كثيرون سيقولون لى في ذلك اليوم يارب يارب . اليس باسمك .. " إذهبوا عنى يا فاعلى الأثم " . *
*ج ) المواهب لا فضل لك فيها لذلك لا مكافأة لك عليها .... *
*د ) وعلى رأى أحد الأباء : [ إذا أعطاك الله موهبة ، فأطلب منه أن يعطيك إتضاعا لكى يحمى هذه الموهبة . وأطلب من الرب أن ينزع هذه الموهبة منك ] . *
*هـ ) أصعب من المواهب في هذه الأيام أن يقول الخص الأخر : [ أسلمك الموهبة ] أو تعالى أسلمك الأختيار ويضع اليد عليه ... إن منح الروح القدس هو عمل كهنوتى كان يمارسه الرسل أولاً بوضع اليد ، ثم صار يمارسه الكهنة في سر الميرون ( أع8 : 14 – 7 ، 1يو2 : 20 ، 27 ) . *
*و ) هل المواهب تطلب أم تمنح ؟ *
*إن الله يمنح الموهبة التى يشاء ، لمن يشاء ، في الوقت الذى تحدده حكمته الألهية ( لو17 : 20 ، رو12 : 3 ) . *

*س32 : يهتم البروتستانت بالتكلم بالألسنة وينسون أن القديس بولس الرسول يقول " إن كنت أتكلم بألسنة الناس والملائكة . لكن ليس لى محبة فقد صرت نحاسا يطن أو صنجا يرن ( 1كو13 : 1 ) أشرح ذلك ؟ *
*ج – 1 – الألسنة هى الأخيرة في ترتيب المواهب ( 1كو12 : 14 – 11 ) . فنبعد أن ذكر المواهب المتعددة قال : " جدو المواهب الحسنى ، وأيضاً أريكم طريقاً أفضل " ( 1كو12 : 13) وشرح أن هذا الطريق الأفضل هو المحبة ( 1كو13 ) . *
*2 – التكلم بألسنة ليس للكل . ( 1كو12 : 11 ) ، ( رو12 : 6 ، 3 ) فهى ليست لازمة لكل زمان " أما الألسنة فستنتهى " ( 1كو13 : 8 ) .*
*3 – يجب أن تكون اللسنة لبنيان الكنيسة فضل الرسول التنبؤ عن التكلم بالألسنة ( 1كو14 : 3 ، 4 ، 5 ، 12 ) . *
*4 – شرط أساس للألسنة هو ترجمتها ( 1كو13 : 13 ) *
*5 – الذى يتكلم بلسان " يبنى نفسه " ، لذا عليه أن يصمت ، كأى عمل روحى خاص بينه وبين الله ( 1كو13 : 28 ) . *
*ويكون الذهب بلا ثمر ، مجرد عمل الروح ( 1كو13 : 14 ) ولأجل البنيان قال القديس بولس : *
*" اشكر إلهى أنى بألسنة اكثر من جميعكم ولكن في الكنيسة أريد أن أتكلم خمس كلمات بذهنى لكى أعلم أخرين أيضاً . أكثر من عشرة الاف كلمة بلسان " ( ع18 ، 19 ) . *
*6 – الألسنة أية لغير المؤمنين ( 1كو14 : 22 ) . *
*7 – الرسول اعتبر التكلم بألسنة تشويشا ، أن لم يكن كلمة للبنيان ( 1كو14 : 23 ) *
*أ – أنها بلا نفع ( 1كو13 : 6 – 9 ) . *
*ب – وأنها كلام فى الهواء ( ع19 ) *
*ج – تكون أعجميا ( ع11 ) . *
*د – عدم مشاركة في الكنيسة وعدم بنيان للآخرين( ع16 ، 17 ) . *
*هـ كأنها نوع من الهذيان ( ع23 ) . *
*و – لأن الله ليس أله تشويش بل اله سلام ( ع33 ) . *
*8 – في مفهوم التوبة : *

*س33 : الطوائف البروتستانتية لا تنظر ألى التوبة كسر مقدس ، ولا تعتقد بالإعتراف ولا تدخله ضمن نطاق التوبة ، ويعتبرون التوبة اختبارا ويدعونها خلاص أو تجديداً أو ولادة جديدة . فما هو الرد على ذلك ؟ *
*ج : 1 – التوبة سر من اسرار الكنيسة السبعة . *
*2 – وهى لازمة للخلاص ، فالمسيح نفسه يعلمنا أنه لا خلاص بلا توبة . ويقول فى ذلك ( ان لم تتوبوا فجميعك كذلك تهلكون ) ( لو13 : 3 ) . *
*3 –والإعتراف بالخطية جزء اساسى من سر التوبة ... فالذى يتوب يلزمه أن يقر ويعترف أمام الله على الأب الكاهن بجميع خطاياه .. وذلك بحسب تعليم الكتاب المقدس في عهديه القديم والجديد ( لا5 : 5 ، مت3 : 6 ، أع19 : 18 ) . *
*4 – والتوبية تتم داخل الكنيسة بالاعتراف بالخطية من جهة الخاطئ ، وقراءة التحليل من جهة الكاهن ، ومنح المغفرة بالروح القدس في استحقاقات الفداء بدم المسيح له المجد .. ( يو20 : 22 ، 23 ) . *
*5 – والتوبة تعد وتؤهل المؤمن لقبول وعمل النعمة .. فالروح القدس يعين ويعضد ويعمل ويثمر في التائبين المجاهدين المقاومين للشر والخطيئة .. ( عب12 : 4 ، رؤ2 : 3 ) . *
*6 – وحياةة القديسين جميعهم هى حياة التوبة والأنسحاق المقترنة بالفرح والبهجة بالرب وخلاصه العجيب ... *
*7 – والتجديد في التوبة هو تجديد الذهن وتغيير الفكر ، فالتوبة هى عملية تغيير في سلوك الإنسان وتجديد لسيرة جديدة وترك الخطايا والشرور السابقة .. أما التجديد ، والولادة الجديدة ، الخلاص بمعنى تجديد الطبيعة البشرية ، والخلاص من الخطية الجدية ( الصلية ) والولادة الجديدة ، الثانية .. فهذه كلها تتم في سر المعمودية ... *
*8 – والتوبة على ذلك تسبق جميع الأسرار : *
*أ + " توبوا ولعتمد كل واحد منكم ( أع2 : 38 ) فهى تسبق سر المعمودية . *
*ب + وهى تسبق سر التناول ( 1كو11 : 27 – 290 ) *
*ج + وهى تسبق سر مسحة المرضى ( يع5 : 14 – 15 ) . *
*9 – والتوبة مرتبطة بالسلوك والأعمال " اصنعوا ثماراً تليق بالتوبة ( مت3 : 8 ) وقال القديس يوحنا الرسول ( ولكن إن سلكنا في النور كما هو في النور ، فلنا شركة بعضنا مع بعض ، ودم يسوع إبنه يطهرنا من كل خطية ) ( 1يو1 : 7 ) فلا تطهير للدم بدون التوبة ، التوبة شرط أساسى والتوبة مرتبطة بالسلوك والأعمال الصالحة .. *
*10 – فالتوبة ليست مجرد حكايات ( إختبارات ) كما يحكى البوتستانت للناس ولكنها تغيير في السيرة والسلوك ، وأعمال حنة ( ثمارا ) تظهر للآخرين فيتمجد إسم الله ... *

*س34 : ما هى القيم والفوائد الروحية في سر التوبة والإعتراف ؟ *
*ج : 1 – مسامحة الخاطئ ونيله غفران خطاياه ( مز32 : 5 ، أش55 : 7 ، يو 20 : 23 ، 1يو1 : 9 )*
* 2 – محوها وعدم ذكر لها ( اش44 : 22 ، حز18 : 21 ، 32 ) . *
*3 – التبرر من الخطيئه ( مز 51 : 2 ، لو18 : 14 ) . *
*4 – نيل الخلاص والحصول على رجاء الحياة الأبدية ( لو19 : 9 ، 1كو5 :5 ) *
*5 – الإنعتاق من عقاب الخطية ( مت3 : 7 ،؟ 10 ، لو 13 : 3 ، 23 : 42 ، 43 ) *
*6 – المصالحة مع الله ونوال سلامه ( رو5 : 1 ، اف2 : 4 ، 2كو5 : 15 – 21 ) *
*7 – الحصول على رتبة البنوة التى فقدها الخاطئ بخطيته ( لو15 : 17 – 24 ) . *

* 9- رسالة الكنيسة*

*س35 : يعتقد البروتستانت بوجود علاقة مباشرة بين الله والناس تجعلهم في غير حاجة إلى الكهنوت بوساطة الكنيسة – ما هو ردك على ذلك ؟ *
*ج : الرد : 1 – كيف ينال افنسان الإيمان ؟ *
*أليس عن طريق الكنيسة *
*أ : ( فكيف يدعونا بمن لم يؤمنوا به ؟ وكيف يؤمنون بمن لم يسمعوا به ؟ وكيف يسمعون بلا كارز ؟ وكيف يكرزون إن لم يسرسلوا ؟ ) ( رو10 : 14 ، 15 ) ، ( كل من يدعو بإسم الرب يخلص ) ( رو10 : 13 ) . فلابد من كارز .. ولا بد لهذا الكارز أن ترسله الكنيسة ، إذن الكنيسة هى الوسيط الذى يوصل الإيمان إلى الناس . *
*ب – ( فمن هو وبولس ؟ ومن هو أبلوس ؟ بل خادمان أمنتم بواسطتهما ) ( 1كو3 : 5 ) فبولس وأبولس كانا وسيطين لإيمان أهل كورنثوس . *
*ج : ويوحنا المعمدان كان وسيطا لتوصيل الناس إلى افيمان بالله ( هذا جاء للشهادة ليشهد للنور ليؤمن الكل بواسطته ) ( يو1 : 7 ) *
*د : وكان الأنبياء وسطاء بين الله والناس في العهد القديم ... *
*هـ : والرسل المعلمين وظيفتهم أنهم وسطاء بين الله والناس .. ينقلون إليهم الإيمان و يسلمونهم التعليم المقدس ( أف4 : 11 ) . *
*و : وهكذا أمر الرب إذ قال لتلاميذه ورسله الآطهار ( إذهبوا إلى العالم أجمع واكرزوا بالإنجيل للخليقة كلها . من آمن وإعتمد خلص ) ( مر16 : 15 ، 16 ) وقال لهم أيضاً إذهبوا وتلمذوا وعمدوا جميع الأمم . وعمدوهم بإسم الآب والإبن والروح القدس . وعملوها ان يحفظوا جميع ما أوصيتكم به ) ( مت28 : 19 – 20 ) وبعمل وساطة الكنيسة في الكرازة والتعليم إنتشر الإيمان . *
*2 – وكانت الكنيسة تعمد كل من يؤمن ( أع2 : 37 – 41 ) و ( اع8 : 12 ، 16 ) و ( أع8 : 37 ، 38 ) و ( أع16 : 31 ) و ( أع16 : 33 ) و ( أع16 : 15 ) . فكما كانت الكنيسة واسطة في نشر الإيمان كانت هى التى تعمد المؤمنين ... *
*3 – والكنيسة هى التى تقوم بالتعليم وخدمة الكلمة . *
*أ + كما أمر الرب ( وعلموها أن يحفظوا جميع ما أوصيتكم به ) ( مت28 : 20 ) . *
*ب + وهكذا عكف الرسل على خدمة الكلمة ( أع6 : 4 ) . *
*ج – وهكذا قال القديس بولس الرسول لتلميذه تيموثاوس الأسقف ( لاحظ نفسك والتعليم وداود على ذلك لأنك أن فعلت هذا تخلص نفسك والذين يسمعونك أيضاً ) ( 1تى4 : 16 ) . *
*4 – فالكنيسة هى التى تلد الناس بالكرازة بالكلمة ، بالإيمان ، والمعمودية تلدهم بالروح القدس من الماء والروح ( يو3 : 5 ) . تلدهم لله فيبصرون أبناء الله ... ( فل10 ، 1كو4 : 15 ) . *
*5 – والكنيسة هى الوسيط في منح الروح القدس للمؤمنين المعمدين ، ولا يوجد الروح القدس خارجا عن الكنيسة التى لها الروح القدس ( اع8 : 17 ، أع8 : 17 ، 6 : 19 ، 1يو2 : 20 ، 27 ) . *
*6 – والكنيسة هى التى تقيم الخدام وتضع عليهم اليد وتمنحهم الموهبة ، وترسلهم إلى الخدمة .*
*أ – مثال لذلك في أقامة برنابا وشاول للخدمة : *
*" وبينما هم ( الكنيسة يخدمون الرب ويصومون قال الروح القدس أفرزوا لى برنابا وشاول هم للعمل الذى دعوتهما اليه " ( أع13 : 2 ) *
*" فصاموا حينئذ وصلوا ووضعوا عليهما الأيادى وأطلقوهما فهذان إذ أرسلا من الروح القدس . ( أع13 : 4 ) . فلم يعتبروا مرسلين من الروح القدس ألآ بعد أن نالا وضع اليد من الكنيسة . *
*ب – نفس الوضع من تيموثاوس تلميذ القديس بولس ( 2تى1 : 6 ) حيث نال الموهبة بوضع يد الكنيسة . *
*ج – والبروتستانت أنفسهم بخصوص أقامة الخدام واعتمادهم رسميا من الهيئة الطائفية لهم .. *
*7 – والكنيسة هى التى تقوم بالرعاية والأهتمام بأولاد الله ، وحثهم على التوبة : *
*أ – يقول القديس بولس ( احترزوا لأنفسكم ولجميع الرعية التى أقامكم الروح القدس فيها أساقفة لترعوا كنيسة الله التى أقتناها بدمه ) ( أع20 : 28 ) .*
*ب – ويقول أيضاً ( وأعطانا خدمة المصالحة إذا نسعى كسفراء عن المسيح كائن الله يعظ بنا يطلب عن المسيح تصالحوا مع الله ) ( 2كو5 : 18 ، 20 ) *
*ج – يقول القديس يعقوب الرسول ( من رد خاطئا عن ضلال طريقه يخلص نفسا من الموت ويستر كثرة من الخطايا ) ( يع5 : 20 ) . *
*د – ويقول القديس يهوذا الرسول ( وخلصوا البعض بالخوف ، مخطفين من النار ) ( يه23 ).*

* الإتجاه الى الشرق *
*س1 : ما هى الأسباب الروحية والتعاليم الكتابية الخاصة بالأوامر الرسولية التى وصلت إلينا بالتقليد المقدس الذى سارت – عليه جميع الكنائس الأرثوذكسية بخصوص الإتجاه إلى الشرق في الصلاة بناء كنائسنا متجهة إلى الشرق ؟ *
*ج1 : إن الله موجود في كل مكان ولا يحصره مكان . ويمكن أن نصلى إليه في أى اتجاه .. *
*ولكن الإتجاه إلى الشرق له أسباب روحية لأن الشرق يوجه قلوبنا إلى تأملات نعتز بها وأيضاً من أجل أهمية الشرق في فكر الله ... *
*1 – فالشرق مطلع النور فقبل خلق الإنسان أعد الله الشرق كمصدر للنور ( تك1 ) وأصبحت عبارة تشرق الشمس أى تظهر وتنير .. وشروق الشمس رمز للسيد المسيح ونوره . فيه " شمس البر " كقول ملاخى النبى : " وتشرق لكم أيها المتقون لأسمى شمس البر والشفاء في اجنحتها " ( ملا4 : 2 ) . *
*2 – وغرس الله للإنسان جنة عدن شرقاً ( تك2 : 8 ) ووضعه فيها ... وجنة عدن ترمز إلى الفردوس وصار اتجاه الإنسان إلى الشرق يرمز إلى تطلعه إلى الفردوس وإلى شجرة الحياة ..*
*3 – السيد المسيح له المجد ولد في بلاد المشرق ورأى المجوس نجمة في المشرق ( متى2:2)*
*4 – والسيدة العذراء أمه شبهت بباب المشرق ( حز44 : 1 ، 2 ) . *
*5 – والخلاص أتى إلى العالم من المشرق فالمسيح له المجد صلب وأكمل تدبير الخلاص في بلاد المشرق ... *
*6 – وفي المشرق بدأت الديانة والكنيسة في الشرق أورشليم مدينة الملك العظيم وفيه تأسست أول كنيسة في العالم ومن الشرق امتدت رسالة الإنجيل إلى العالم كله وفيه سألت أول دماء أول شهيد في المسيحية . *
*7 – كذلك الكتاب المقدس تحدث كثيراً عن مجد الله في المشرق ( أش24 : 15 ، حز43 : 1 ، 2 ) .  *
*8 –لذلك فإن غالبية اللاهوتيين يقولون : إن المجئ الثانى سيكون من المشرق وكما صعد هكذا يأتى ( أع1 :11 ) وفى نبوة زكريا ( 14 : 3 ، 4 ) أن " الرب تقف قدماه في ذلك اليوم على جبل الزيتون الذى قدام أورشليم من المشرق " . *
*9 – الكلام عن الشرق جميل وذكرياته حلوة : *
*أ – ( حز47 : 1 – 9 ) يتكلم عن " أنهار حياة في المشرق " *
*ب – ( 2مل13 : 17 ) يتكلم عن " سهم خلاص الرب " في الشرق . *
*ج – ( اش24 : 15 ) " في المشارق مجدوا الله " *
*10 – إننا لسنا عقلاً صرفاً في عبادتنا فالحواس تعمل وتتأثر وتؤثر في مشاعر الروح فالاتجاه إلى الشرق يحرك في قلوبنا مشاعر روحية تعطى لصلاحتنا عمقا خاصاً *
*ونحن حينما ننظر إلى الشرق إنما نتجه إلى المذبح الموجود في لبشرق لأن الذبيحة لها في قلوبنا بمكانتها الروحية . *


----------



## asmicheal (28 مارس 2010)

يعتقد اخوتنا البروتستانت أن السيد المسيح سوف يأتى ويحكم ألف سنة على الأرض ، ويرون أن اللألف سنة ستكون أزمنة سلام ، معتمدين في ذلك على ما ورد في ( رؤ20 : 1 – 3 ) ، ( أش11 : 6 – 9 ، 2 : 4 ) ، فما هو الرد على ذلك ؟ 
ج : الرد على ذلك : 
أولاً : أن مجئ المسيح سيكون للدينونه : 
أ + في قانون الإيمان " يأتى في مجده ليدين الأحياء والأموات ، الذى ليس لملكه إنقضاء . 
ب + ويستند هذا على تعليم الكتاب المقدس : 
1 – ( مت16 : 27 ) " فإن إبن الإنسان سوف يأتى في مجد أبيه مع ملائكته ، وحينئذ يجازى كل واحد حسب عمله " . 
2 – ( مت24 : 30 ، 31 ) 
3 – ( مت25 : 31 – 46 ) " فمضى هؤلاء إلى عذاب أبدى والأبرار إلى حياة أبدية " 
4 – ( مت13 : 40 – 42 ) 
5 – ونفس الوضع نجده في مثل العشر عذارى ( مت25 : 1 – 11 ) . 
6 – وفي مثل أصحاب الوزنات ( مت25 : 30 ) .. الرب يجئ للدينونة . 
7 – ( يو5 : 28 ، 29 ) " ... فيخرج الذين عملوا الصالحات .. " 
ج + والسيد المسيح له المجد يؤيد هذه الحقيقة فيقول : " ها أنا آتى سريعا وأجرتى معى ، لأجازى كل واحد كما سيكون عمله " ( رؤ22 : 12 ) . 
ثانياً : فإن كان المسيح يأتى للدينونة ، فما معنى مجيئه للحكم الألفى ؟! 
أ – في هذه الحالة سيكون للرب ثلاثة مجيئات .. وهذا أمر لا يقبله أحد وضد التعليم المسيحى .. 
ب – ثم ما معنى أن يملك على الرض ألف سنة يسودها السلام ، ثم يعقب ذلك خراب ؟! ( مت5 : 18 ) ، ( رؤ21 : 1 ) ، ( 2بط3 : 10 ) حيث تزول السماء والأرض وتحترق المصنوعات وتنحل العناصر ... 
ج – وما معنى أن الألف سنة ، سنوات السلام ، يعقبها خراب روحى ؟! خروج الشياطين من سجنه ليضل الأمم ( رؤ20 : 7 ، 8 ) والإرتداد العام ( 2تس2 : 3 – 9 ) والضلال الخاص بالأنبياء الكذبة ( مت24 : 22 ، 24 ) 
د – وما فائده ملك الفى يعقبه كل هذا الخراب المادى والروحى ؟! 
ثالثاً : نحن نعرف أيضاً أن المسيح قد رفض الملك الأرضى : 
أ + فقد أرادة اليهود أن يكون ملكاً أرضياً عليهم ( مت 21 : 9 ، مر11 : 11 ) ولكنه رفض " فإذا علم أنهم مزمعون أن يأتوا ويختطفوه ليجعلوا ملكا ، انصرف إلى الجبل وحده " ( يو6 : 14 ، 15 ) . لقد رفض جميع ممالك العالم وكل مجدها ، لأن ذلك كان تجربه من الشيطان ( مت4 : 8 ، 9 ) . 
وأراد له المجد ملكا روحيا على قلوب الناس ، لا سلطانا عالميا . 
ب – ولعل رفض هذا الملك العالمى يذكرنا بقصة يوثام في سفر القضاه عندما تحدث إلى أهل شكيم من على رأس جبل جزريم وضرب لهم مثل الأشجار والتى أرادت ملكا عليها ... 
( قض 9 : 7 – 15 ) . فرفضت الزيتون وكذلك التينة وايضاً الكرمه .. ولكن العوسج ( الشوك ) قبلت فالملك الأرضى لا يغرى الزيتون ولا التينة ولا الكرمة .. قد يعزى العوسج ( الشوك فهل من المعقول أن يقبل المسيح ملك الأرض وهو الملك السماوى وقد جاء " يكرز ببشارة ملكوت الله ... " ( مر : 14 ، 15 ) 
ج + وحينما نقول " ليأت ملكوتك ، أنما نقصد الملكوت الروحى ، كقول الرب " مملكتى ليست من هذا العالم " ( يو18 : 36 ) 
رابعاً : وهى " لا يكون لملكه إنقضاء " : 
أ – كما في قانون الإيمان . 
ب – كقول الملاك في البشارة بميلاده : " ويملك على بيت يعقوب إلى الأبد ولا يكون لملكه نهاية " ( لو1 : 33 ) . 
ج – كقول دانيال النبى : " فأعطى سلطاناً ومداً وملكوتا لتتعبيد له كل الشعوب و الأمم والألسنة . سلطانه سلطان أبدى ما لن يزول وملكوته ما لن ينقرض " ( 71 : 14 )


----------



## asmicheal (28 مارس 2010)

ما هو هذا الملك اللألفى ، وكيف ومتى بدأ ، وما معنى تقييد الشيطان ؟ 
أ + الملك الألفى وكيف ومتى بدأ ؟ 
+ هذا الملك بدأ على الصليب ، حينما دفع المسيح له المجد ثمن خطايانا واشترانا بدمه . 
وهكذا قيل " الرب ملك على خشبه " ( مز95 ) . 
وبدأ ملك المسيح وبدأت تتحقق نبؤات المزامير التى تبدأ بعبارة " الرب قد ملك " ( مز92 : 96 – 98 ) . 
فالمسيح له المجد بدأ حكمة وملكه الألفى من على الصليب . 
ب – وكلمة ألف سنة هى تعبير رمزى : 
+ لا تؤخذ بالمعنى الحرفى إطلاقاً .. 
+ فرقم 10 يرمز إلى الكمال ورقم 1000 هو 10 × 10 × 10 أى مضاعفات هذا الرقم . 
+ والقديس بطرس يقول : " أن يوما واحدا عند الرب كألف سنة ، وألف سنة كيوم واحد " 2بط3 : 8 ) 
+ فالألف سنة فترة غير محدوده ... 
وهى الفترة من الصليب حتى يحل الشيطان من سجنه ( رؤ20 : 7 ) . 
ج : تقييد الشيطان : 
+ قيل إن الملاك قيد الشيطان ألف سنة ( رؤ20 : 2 ) . 
+ وتقييد الشيطان لا يعنى إبادته أو إلغاء عمله ، غنما تعنى أنه ليس في حريته الأولى ... ليسفي الحرية التى كانت له قبل فداء المسيح للبشرية ، أى الفترة التى قيل عنه فيها انه " رئيس هذا العالم " ( يو16 : 11 ) . 
+ والأدلة على ذلك : 
أولاً:  حينما كان الشيطان في حريته : 
أ + أوقع العالم كله في الفساد وعبادة الصنام ... حتى أغرقه الله بالطوفان وحزن الرب أنه عمل الإنسان في الأرض ... ( تك6 : 6 ) 
وانتشرت عبادة الأصنام ، والشر ، والفساد ... 
ب +  ومر وقت لم يكن يعبد الله سوى إثنين أو ثلاثة فقط .. هم موسى وتلميذه يشوع ، وكالب من يفنه ( خر 32 : 4 ) ... 
ج + بل ومر وقت لم يجد فيه الله إنساناً بارا واحد إذ الجميع زاغوا وفسدوا ليس من يعمل صلاحا ليس ولا واحدا " ( أر5 : 1 ، مز14 : 3 ) 
د + حتى سليمان الحكيم ، أحكم أهل الأرض أخطأ إلى الرب ( 1مل11 ) 
هـ+ حتى تلاميذ السيد المسيح ، قبل الصليب كما قال الرب لبطرس : " هوذا الشيطان طلبكم لكى يغربلكم كالحنطة . ولكن طلبت من أجلك لكى لا يفنى إيمانك " ( لو 22 : 31 ، 32 ) . 
فيهوذا دخله الشيطان وسلم المسيح ، وبطرس أنكره والرسل تفرقوا ولم يتبعه إلى الصليب سوى يوحنا الحبيب . 
ثانياً : أن الشيطان حينما يحل من سجنه ، سيضل الأمم ، ويسبب الإرتداد العام ويحلول لو أمكن أن يضل المختارين ( مت24 : 22 ، 23 ، مت 24 : 24 ، 2تس 2 : 9 ، 10 ) 
+ مجرد أن الكنائس ممتلئة بالمصلين ، والملايين يتناولون كل أحد ، دليل على أن الشيطان مقيد . 
+ ليس في حريته التى كانت له قبل الفداء . 
+ ولا في الحرية التى تكون له بعد الألف سنه . 

س31 : كثير من البروتستانت يتمسكون بالمواهب معتمدين على القول : " جدوا المواهب الحسنى " ولا يكملون باقى الأية : " وأيضاً أريكم طريقا أفضل ( 1كو12 : 31 ) . فما هو الرد على ذلك ؟ 
ج – أ )؟ ثمار الروح اهم من مواهب الروح بخصوص الخلاص :
-        ثمار الروح في ( غل5 : 22 ) 
-         والمحبة أعظمها ( 1كو13 : 2 ، 3 ) . 
ب ) كثيرون كانت لهم مواهب ، وفقدوا الخلاص وهلكوا ...
أنظر ( مت7 : 22 ، 23 ) " كثيرون سيقولون لى في ذلك اليوم يارب يارب . اليس باسمك .. " إذهبوا عنى يا فاعلى الأثم " . 
ج ) المواهب لا فضل لك فيها لذلك لا مكافأة لك عليها .... 
د ) وعلى رأى أحد الأباء : [ إذا أعطاك الله موهبة ، فأطلب منه أن يعطيك إتضاعا لكى يحمى هذه الموهبة . وأطلب من الرب أن ينزع هذه الموهبة منك ] . 
هـ ) أصعب من المواهب في هذه الأيام أن يقول الخص الأخر : [ أسلمك الموهبة ] أو تعالى أسلمك الأختيار ويضع اليد عليه ... إن منح الروح القدس هو عمل كهنوتى كان يمارسه الرسل أولاً بوضع اليد ، ثم صار يمارسه الكهنة في سر الميرون ( أع8 : 14 – 7 ، 1يو2 : 20 ، 27 ) . 
و ) هل المواهب تطلب أم تمنح ؟ 
إن الله يمنح الموهبة التى يشاء ، لمن يشاء ، في الوقت الذى تحدده حكمته الألهية ( لو17 : 20 ، رو12 : 3 ) . 

س32 : يهتم البروتستانت بالتكلم بالألسنة وينسون أن القديس بولس الرسول يقول " إن كنت أتكلم بألسنة الناس والملائكة . لكن ليس لى محبة فقد صرت نحاسا يطن أو صنجا يرن ( 1كو13 : 1 ) أشرح ذلك ؟ 
ج – 1 – الألسنة هى الأخيرة في ترتيب المواهب ( 1كو12 : 14 – 11 ) . فنبعد أن ذكر المواهب المتعددة قال : " جدو المواهب الحسنى ، وأيضاً أريكم طريقاً أفضل " ( 1كو12 : 13) وشرح أن هذا الطريق الأفضل هو المحبة ( 1كو13 ) . 
2 – التكلم بألسنة ليس للكل . ( 1كو12 : 11 ) ، ( رو12 : 6 ، 3 ) فهى ليست لازمة لكل زمان " أما الألسنة فستنتهى " ( 1كو13 : 8 ) .
3 – يجب أن تكون اللسنة لبنيان الكنيسة فضل الرسول التنبؤ عن التكلم بالألسنة ( 1كو14 : 3 ، 4 ، 5 ، 12 ) . 
4 – شرط أساس للألسنة هو ترجمتها ( 1كو13 : 13 ) 
5 – الذى يتكلم بلسان " يبنى نفسه " ، لذا عليه أن يصمت ، كأى عمل روحى خاص بينه وبين الله ( 1كو13 : 28 ) . 
ويكون الذهب بلا ثمر ، مجرد عمل الروح ( 1كو13 : 14 ) ولأجل البنيان قال القديس بولس : 
" اشكر إلهى أنى بألسنة اكثر من جميعكم ولكن في الكنيسة أريد أن أتكلم خمس كلمات بذهنى لكى أعلم أخرين أيضاً . أكثر من عشرة الاف كلمة بلسان " ( ع18 ، 19 ) . 
6 – الألسنة أية لغير المؤمنين ( 1كو14 : 22 ) . 
7 – الرسول اعتبر التكلم بألسنة تشويشا ، أن لم يكن كلمة للبنيان ( 1كو14 : 23 ) 
أ – أنها بلا نفع ( 1كو13 : 6 – 9 ) . 
ب – وأنها كلام فى الهواء ( ع19 ) 
ج – تكون أعجميا ( ع11 ) . 
د – عدم مشاركة في الكنيسة وعدم بنيان للآخرين( ع16 ، 17 ) . 
هـ كأنها نوع من الهذيان ( ع23 ) . 
و – لأن الله ليس أله تشويش بل اله سلام ( ع33 ) . 
8 – في مفهوم التوبة : 

س33 : الطوائف البروتستانتية لا تنظر ألى التوبة كسر مقدس ، ولا تعتقد بالإعتراف ولا تدخله ضمن نطاق التوبة ، ويعتبرون التوبة اختبارا ويدعونها خلاص أو تجديداً أو ولادة جديدة . فما هو الرد على ذلك ؟ 
ج : 1 – التوبة سر من اسرار الكنيسة السبعة . 
2 – وهى لازمة للخلاص ، فالمسيح نفسه يعلمنا أنه لا خلاص بلا توبة . ويقول فى ذلك ( ان لم تتوبوا فجميعك كذلك تهلكون ) ( لو13 : 3 ) . 
3 –والإعتراف بالخطية جزء اساسى من سر التوبة ... فالذى يتوب يلزمه أن يقر ويعترف أمام الله على الأب الكاهن بجميع خطاياه .. وذلك بحسب تعليم الكتاب المقدس في عهديه القديم والجديد ( لا5 : 5 ، مت3 : 6 ، أع19 : 18 ) . 
4 – والتوبية تتم داخل الكنيسة بالاعتراف بالخطية من جهة الخاطئ ، وقراءة التحليل من جهة الكاهن ، ومنح المغفرة بالروح القدس في استحقاقات الفداء بدم المسيح له المجد .. ( يو20 : 22 ، 23 ) . 
5 – والتوبة تعد وتؤهل المؤمن لقبول وعمل النعمة .. فالروح القدس يعين ويعضد ويعمل ويثمر في التائبين المجاهدين المقاومين للشر والخطيئة .. ( عب12 : 4 ، رؤ2 : 3 ) . 
6 – وحياةة القديسين جميعهم هى حياة التوبة والأنسحاق المقترنة بالفرح والبهجة بالرب وخلاصه العجيب ... 
7 – والتجديد في التوبة هو تجديد الذهن وتغيير الفكر ، فالتوبة هى عملية تغيير في سلوك الإنسان وتجديد لسيرة جديدة وترك الخطايا والشرور السابقة .. أما التجديد ، والولادة الجديدة ، الخلاص بمعنى تجديد الطبيعة البشرية ، والخلاص من الخطية الجدية ( الصلية ) والولادة الجديدة ، الثانية .. فهذه كلها تتم في سر المعمودية ... 
8 – والتوبة على ذلك تسبق جميع الأسرار : 
أ + " توبوا ولعتمد كل واحد منكم ( أع2 : 38 ) فهى تسبق سر المعمودية . 
ب + وهى تسبق سر التناول ( 1كو11 : 27 – 290 ) 
ج + وهى تسبق سر مسحة المرضى ( يع5 : 14 – 15 ) . 
9 – والتوبة مرتبطة بالسلوك والأعمال " اصنعوا ثماراً تليق بالتوبة ( مت3 : 8 ) وقال القديس يوحنا الرسول ( ولكن إن سلكنا في النور كما هو في النور ، فلنا شركة بعضنا مع بعض ، ودم يسوع إبنه يطهرنا من كل خطية ) ( 1يو1 : 7 ) فلا تطهير للدم بدون التوبة ، التوبة شرط أساسى والتوبة مرتبطة بالسلوك والأعمال الصالحة .. 
10 – فالتوبة ليست مجرد حكايات ( إختبارات ) كما يحكى البوتستانت للناس ولكنها تغيير في السيرة والسلوك ، وأعمال حنة ( ثمارا ) تظهر للآخرين فيتمجد إسم الله ... 

س34 : ما هى القيم والفوائد الروحية في سر التوبة والإعتراف ؟ 
ج : 1 – مسامحة الخاطئ ونيله غفران خطاياه ( مز32 : 5 ، أش55 : 7 ، يو 20 : 23 ، 1يو1 : 9 )
 2 – محوها وعدم ذكر لها ( اش44 : 22 ، حز18 : 21 ، 32 ) . 
3 – التبرر من الخطيئه ( مز 51 : 2 ، لو18 : 14 ) . 
4 – نيل الخلاص والحصول على رجاء الحياة الأبدية ( لو19 : 9 ، 1كو5 :5 ) 
5 – الإنعتاق من عقاب الخطية ( مت3 : 7 ،؟ 10 ، لو 13 : 3 ، 23 : 42 ، 43 ) 
6 – المصالحة مع الله ونوال سلامه ( رو5 : 1 ، اف2 : 4 ، 2كو5 : 15 – 21 ) 
7 – الحصول على رتبة البنوة التى فقدها الخاطئ بخطيته ( لو15 : 17 – 24 ) .


----------



## asmicheal (28 مارس 2010)

*ما هى أنواع الشفاعة بحسب عقيديتنا الأرثوذكسية ؟ *
*ج + شفاعتان : *
*1 – شفاعة المسيح الكفارية : *
*أ – ( 1يو2 : 1 ، 2 ) " إن أخطأ أحد ، فلنا شفيع عند الآب ، يسوع المسيح البار وهو كفارة لخطايانا ، ليس لخطايانا فقط بل لخطايا كل العالم أيضاً " . *
*ب – " وسيط واحد بين الله والناس ، الآنسان يسوع المسيح ، الذى بذل نفسه فدية لاجل الجميع " ( 1تى2 : 5 ) . *
*2 – شفاعة القديسين فينا : وهى مجرد صلاة من اجلنا ولذلك فهى شفاعة توسيلة غير شفاعة المسيح الكفارية *
*أ – صلوا بعضكم لأجل بعض " ( يع5 : 16 ) *
*ب – " صلوا لأجلنا " ( 2تس3 : 1 ) *
*ج " مصلين بكل صلاة وطلبة لأجل القديسين ولأجلى .. ( أف6 : 18 ) *
*د – فإن كان القديسون يطلبون صلواتنا وإن كنا نطلب نحن صلوات القديسين ولا سيما وقد انتقلوا إلى الفردوس وبعد أن أكملوا جهادهم ، وصاروا قريبين من الله في الفردوس ... وكذلك صلوات ( شفاعة الملائكة ) .. *

*س21 أذكر أمثلة للشفاعة التوسلية من الكتاب المقدس ؟ *
*ج – أمثلة للشفاعة التوسيلة وضرورتها : *
*1 – الله يطلب من الناس شفاعة الأبرار فيهم : *
*أ ) في قصة أبينا ابراهيم وابيمالك الملك قال الرب له " فالأن رد إمرأة الرجل ، فإنه بنى فيصلى لأجلك فتحيا " ( تك20 : 1 – 7 ) . *
*ب )ظ في قصة أيوب الصديق وأصحابة الثلاثة ( اى42 : 7 ، 8 ) قال لهم الرب " وعبدى أيوب يصلى من أجلكم ، لأنى أرفع وجهه لئلا أصنع معكم حسب حماقتكم " *
*ج ) في شفاعة ابراهيم في سدوم ( تك18 : 26 – 32 ) حيث عرض الرب الأمر على ابراهيم وأدخله فيه واعطاه فرصة للتشفع ، عبارة " لأجل .. عى خير دليل على ذلك *
*د ) شفاعة موسى في الشعب ( ارجع يارب عن حمو غضبك .. اذكر ابراهيم واسحق واسرائيل عبيدك .. " فندم الرب على الشر الذى قاله أنه سيفعله لشعبه . *
*2 – والله كان يرحم الناس من اجل الذين انتقلوا من المؤمنين به حتى دون أن يصلوا فكم بالأولى أن صلوا لأجل أحد . *
*أ ) كما فعل الرب مع سليمان من أجل داود عبدة فلم يمزق مملكته في أيامه ( 1مل11 : 12 ، 13 ) . *
*ب ) ولهذا يقول المرتل " من اجل داود عبدك لا ترد وجهك عن مسيحك " ( مز132 : 10 ) *
*ج ) وإن كانت هكذا مكانة داود عند الرب فكم بالأكثر تكون مكانة العذراء والملائكة والشهداء والقديسين ... *
*3 – لذلك ما دمنا نطلب صلوات رفقائنا على الأرض نطلب صلوات أولئك الذين يضيئون كالكواكب إلى أبد الدهور ( دا12 : 3 ) والذين جاهدوا الجهاد الحسن وحفظوا الإيمان وأملوا السعى ( 2تى4 : 7 ) . *
*4 – إن الشفاعة التوسيلة – صلوات البشر لأجل بعضهم ( منتقلين ومجاهدون ) دليل على المحبة المتبادلة بين البشر ... *
*5 – وهى كذلك دليل على إيمان البشر الأحباء بأن الذين انتقلوا ما يزالون أحياء يقبل الله صلواتهم دليل على اكرام الله لقديسه . *
*6 – من أجل هذا سمح الله بهذه الشفاعات لفائدة البشر ... *
*7 – وهذه الشفاعة أقامت جسراً ممتداً بين سكان السماء وسكان الرض ولم تعد السماء شيئاً مجهولاً مخفياً في نظر الناس . *
*8 – واصبلح للناس إيمان بالأرواح وعملها ومحبتها .. أى أرواح القديسين والشهداء الذين يحبون المؤمنين ويعملون للصلاة والشفع من أجلهم .. *

*س22: هل يعرف الملائكة القديسون حالتنا على الأرض ؟ وهل تصلهم صلواتنا ؟ *
*ج – نعم أما الأدلة فهى : *
*أ ) لاشك أن معرفة السماء أكثر من معرفة الأرض : " الأن أعرف بعض المعرفة ، لكن حينئذ سأعرف كما عرفت " ( كو13 : 12 ) هناك ستتسع معرفة الروح وتضاف إلى هذا المعرفة ما يعلنه ويكشفة الرب للأرواح *
*ب ) ومعرفة الملائكة واضحة من قول الرب ) يكون فرح في السماء بخاطئ واحد يتوب أكثر من تسعة وتسعين باراً لا يحتاجون إلى توبة ) ( لو15 : 10 ) . *
*ج ) الملائكة تعرف صلواتنا لأنها تحملها إلى عرش الله : " وجاء ملاك أخر ووقف عند المذبح ومعه مبخرة من ذهب وأعطى بخوراً كثيراً لكى يقدمه مع صلوات القديسين ... ( رؤ8 : 3 – 5 ) *
*د ) وكذلك الحال أيضاً بالنسبة إلى الأربعة والعشرين قسيساً الذين لهم جامات من ذهب مملؤة بخوراً هى صلوات القديسين إلى الله .. ( رؤ5 : 8 )" *
*هـ ) وقد الرب بخصوص الأطفال " أنظروا ولا تحتقروا أحد هؤلاء الصغار ، لأنى أقول لكم إن ملائكتهم في السموات كل حين ينظرون إلى وجه أبى الذى في السموات " ( مت18 : 10 ) *
*و ) مثال أخر وهو قصة ابراهيم والغنى والعازر ( لو16 ) ىفقد عرف أبونا ابراهيم الغنى وجاله والعازر وبلاياه ، وكيف لا يعرف وقد قاله عنه الرب لليهود " ابوكم ابراهيم تهلل بأن يرى يومى فرأى وفرح " ( يو8 : 56 ) . *
*د ) شهادة من أنفس الذينم استشهدوا ( رؤ6 : 9 – 11 ) إذا طلبوا الإنتقام لدمائهم من الساكنين على الأرض فقيل لهم أن يستريحوا زمانا قليلاً حتى يكمل عدد العبيد رفقائهم . *
*ح ) قصة عجيبة عن إيليا النبى ( 2اى: 21 ) الذى كان قد ترك الأرض وأصعد على السماء منذ سنوات ولكنه عرف فساد يهورام الملك الذى قتل جميع اخوته وعمل الشر في عينى الرب فأرسل كتابه إلى يهورام ينذره فيها بأن الرب سيضربه وأهله وشعبه ضربه عظيمة بسبب خطاياهم . *
*ط ) وهناك أمور تشرح عظمة القديسين ومعرفتهم ورسالتهم : *
*1 – صموئيل النبى في حياته استشير في موضوع الإبنة الضائعة .. فأرشدهم إليها ( 1صم9 : 6 ) *
*2 – عرف اليشع ما فعله جيحزى في الخفاء حين أخذ هدايا من نعمان السريانى ( 2مل5 : 15 – 27 ) *
*3 – وشهد له بذلك واحد من عبيد ملك آرام لسيده الملك ( 2مل6 : 12 ) *
*4 – وعرف إليشع في الخفاء أن ملك إسرائيل أرسل رسولاً ليقتله ( 2مل6 : 32 ) . *
*5 – عرف القديس بطرس ما فعله حنانيا وسفيرا في الخفاء وأعلن لهما ذلك وعاقبهما ( أع5 : 3 و 9 ) *
* 6 – عرف القديس بولس أنه بعد ذهابه ستدخل بين اهل أفسس ذئاب خاطفة لا تشفق على الرعية ( أع20 : 29 ) *
*7 – فهؤلاء القديسين لهم معرفة ولهم رسالة من أجل الناس ، كما ان حياتهم التى كانت على الأرض لم تنته بذهابهم إلى السماء .. *
*ى : وهناك أمثلة أخرى عن عظمة هؤلاء القديسين . *
*1 – عظام اليشع النبى استطاعت أن تقيم ميت ( 2مل13 : 21 ) فكم تكون روح اليشع . *
*2 – المناديل والعصائب التى على جسد القديس بولس الرسول كانت تشفى الأمراض و تخرج الأرواح الشريرة ( أع19 : 13 ) . فكم بالأولى روح القديس بولس وأرواح القديسين.*
*ك : والقديسون الذين انتقلوا ما زالوا أحياء ، قال الرب للصدوقيون ( أما قرأتم ما قيل لكم من قبل الله القائل أنا إله ابراهيم وإله اسحق ، وإله يعقوب . ليس الله إله أموات بل إله أحياء ) ( مت22 : 31 ، 32 ) . ولا ننسى أيضاً ظهور موسى وإيليا على جبل التجلي وموسى كان قد مات بالجسد منذ 14 قرنا ولكن ما يزال حيا مع الرب مثل إيليا الذى أصعد إلى السماء ... *
*ل : وهناك أمثلة أخرى من شفاعة الملائكة . *
*1 – شفاعة ملاك الرب في أورشليم ( زك1 : 12 ) *
*2 – شفاعة ملاك الرب في يهوشع الكاهن ووقوفه ضد الشيطان الذى يقاومه ( زك3 : 1 ، 2 ) *
*3 – حراسة الملاك لأبينا يعقوب وتخليصه له ( تك48 : 16 ) *
*4 – فالملائكة ( أرواح خادمة مرسله للخدمة . لأجل العتيد ين أن يرثوا الخلاص ) ( عب1 : 14 ) . *
*س23 : هل للقديسين دالة عند الله ؟ *

*ج : دالة القديسين عند الله : *
*أ – إننا نطلب شفاعتهم من أجل دالتهم العظيمة عند الله ... *
*ب – الله كان أحياناً يسمى نفسه بأسمائهم ( خر3 : 6 ) أنا إله ابراهيم وإله ... ) *
*ج – ولهذا فإن الاباء والأنبياء كانوا يذكرون الرب بقديسيه حتى يحن قلبه ويشفق بمجرد سماع أسمائهم وتذكر وعود لهم مثل ما تشفع موسى في الشعب قائلاً للرب : " أذكر إبراهيم وإسحق وإسرائيل عبيدك الذين خلقت لهم بنفسك وقلت لهم أكثر نسلكم كنجوم السماء ) ( خر32 : 13) *
*د – وكذلك عندما ضايق حزائيل ملك أرام إسرائيل تحنن الرب عليهم ورحمهم لأجل عهده مع إبراهيم واسحق ويعقوب ... ( 2مل13 : 22 – 23 ) . *
*و – قول الرب لرسله : " الذى يسمع منكم يسمع منى والذى يرذلكم يرذلنى " ( لو10 : 16 ) *
*ذ – فنحن لا نصلى للقديسين وإنما نطلب صلواتهم معونتهم لنا ..*
*ح – وهم يتشفعون فينا أو يتوسطون عنا لدى الله ، الذى قبل هذه الوساطه ( الشفاعة التوسيله ) بل وطلبها بنفسه كما مع إبراهيم ( تك20 : 7 ) ومع أيوب ( أى42 : 8 ) وكما سمح إبراهيم أن يشفع في سدوم ( تك18 ) وسمح لمؤنس أن يشفع في الشعب ( خر32 ) *

*س24 : ما هى القيم الروحية في شفاعة القديسين ؟ *
*ج + روحانية التشفع بالقديسين : *
*1 – الشفاعة بالقديسين تحمل معنى الإيمان بالحياة الأخرى .. وأن المنتقلين أحياء و لهم عمل .. ولهم كرامة ... *
*2 – الشفاعة هى شركة حب بين أعضاء الجسد الواحد ...*
*3 – الشفاعة فائدة ... ، من ينكرها يخشرها .. بلا مقابل . *
*4 – والشفاعة تحمل في طياتها تواضع القلب ...*
*5 – الشفاعة دليل على عدل الله مبدأ تكافؤ الفرص ... *
*فإن كان الله قد سمح للشيطان أن يحارب أولاده .. فقد سمح للملائكة وللأرواح الخيرة أن يساعدوا أولاده على الأرض وبهذا يظهر العدل من جهة أخرى . *
*6 – والشفاعة واقع نعيش فيه .. أنه تاريخ حى على مدى الأجيال وسير القديسين مملوءة بتدخلات القديسين والملائكة وشفاعتهم في حياة الناس . *

*س25 : العذراء هى الكرمة وهى باب الحياه . *
*إشرح معنى ذلك ، للرد على الأفكار والإعتراضات البروتستانتيه ؟ *

*س26 : ما هى النصوص التى يبدو أنها تتعارض مع داوم بتولية السيدة العذراء ؟ *
*اشرح ثلاثه منها ؟*

*س27 : يقول البروتستانت أن الصوم : *
*أ – ينبغى أن يكون في الخفاء . *
*ب – عمل فردى يصومه الفرد متى وكيف يشاء . *
*ج – لا يحكم عليكم أحد في أكل وشرب . *
*د – لا يوافقون فيه على الطعام النباتى والإمتناع عن الأطعمة الحيوانية . *
*رد على ذلك مبينا الصوم وحقيقته من الكتاب المقدس ؟ *
*س28 : ما هى الفوائد الروحية من الصوم ؟ *

*1 – قمع للجسد وإخضاعه للروح ( 1كو9 : 27 ) . *
*2 – إذلال كبرياء النفس وسحق لتشامخ الروح ( مز35 : 13 ، 14 ) *
*3 – يقوى إرادة الإنسان وسلكان الروح على الجسد . *
*4 – والصوم يسمو بالنفس ويحقق لها الصفاء الذى ترنو إليه ... *
*5 – قاهر الشياطين وطردهم عن حياة المؤمن ( مت17 : 20 ) *
*6 – الإحساس بالآم الفقراء والعطف عليهم .. *
*7 – الصوم يربط بين المؤمنين ويوجد جموعهم على إختلاف بيئتهم وجنسياتهم ولغتهم ودرجاتهم ... مما ينمى وحدتهم ويقوى رابطتهم ويجعلهم متحدين معا بروح واحد ورأى واحد وإهتمام واحد .. *


----------



## asmicheal (28 مارس 2010)

تحدث عن أقدمية التقليد ؟ وما هو ؟ وكيف أن الكتاب لم يذكر كل شئ ؟ 
ج + التقليد – ما هو – اقدميته : 
ما هو أ ) التقليد هو كل تعليم وصل إلينا عن طريق التسليم الرسولى والأبائى ، غير الكلام المكتوب في الكتاب المقدس . ولكن لا يتعارض مع الكتاب في شئ ما . وهو papadosis  باليونانية Tradition  ومعناه التسليم ؟ 
+ وحرفيا " الامور المسلمة من يد إلى يد ... " 
+ واصطلاحيا " الترتيبات والنظم الدينية والكنسية المسلمة من جيل إلى جيل . 
+ ويعرف " بالتقليد الرسولى " أى تعاليم الأباء الرسل والنظك والترتيبات التى سلموها لمن بعدهم .. 
+ ويعرف " بالتقليد الكنسى " لأنه مسلم من الأباء التلاميذ والرسل الأطهار لخلفائهم أباء الكنيسة عبر العصور والأجيال . 
+ ويعرف " بالتقليد المقدس " لأن كل ما فيه مقدس وخحاص بالكنيسة وقداستها وحياة القداسة في المسيح لأولادها ... 
ب ) أقدمية : والتقليد هو أقدم من الكتاب المقدس يرجع إلى أيام أبينا أدم ، لأن الشريعة المكتوبة كانت على يد موسى النبى في القرن الـ 15 ق . م . 
ج ) وإليك الأمثلة : 
1 + هابيل الصديق وتقدمته قربانا لله ( تك3 : 4 )؟ ممن أين عرف فكرة الذبيحة ؟ ومن أين أتاه هذا الإيمان .. ؟ 
2 + كل المحرقات التى قدمها أباؤنا نوح وابراهيم واسحق ويعقوب وايوب ( تك8 : 20 ) ، ( تك12 : 7 ) ، ( سفر أيوب ) . 
3 + نوح ، وبعد الطوفان ، قدم محرقات على المذبح ممن أين عرف فكرة تقديم الذبائح من الحيوانات الطاهرة ( تك8 : 20 ، 21 ) 
4 + من أين عرف أبونا ابراهيم الكهنوت ملكى صادق ( تك14 : 20 ) وتقديم العشور له .
5 + فمن أين عرف ابونا ابراهيم تقديم العشور ، إلا عن طريق التقليد . 
6 + من اين عرف أبونا ابراهيم عبارة ( بيت الله ) وفكرة التدشين بصب الزيت على الحجر الذى أمامه عموداً ( تك18 ) . 
7 + ولما أعطى الرب الشريعة المكتوبة ، وابقى التقليد أيضاً ( خر13 : 14 – 16 ، تث4 : 9 ) فقد أمرهم أن يميزوا أولاده بقصة ومناسبة تكريس كل بكر فاتح رحم للرب . 
8 + وحتى في المسيحية نرى أن بعض كتبة العهد الجديد كتبوا بعض معلومات عن العهد القديم أخذوها بالتقليد : السامرين اللذين قاوموا موسى ينيس ويمبريس ( 2تى3 : 8 ) 
9 + والذى حدث في العهد الجديد هو نفس الذى حدث في العهد القديم ولكن بنسبة أقل غذ مضت مدة طويلة لم تكن هناك فيها أناجيل مكتوبة ولا رسائل مكتوبة .. 
10 + السيد المسيح له المجد لم يكتب أو يترك إنجيلاً مكتوباً ، بل ترك تعليماً وكلاماً روحياً وحياة ( يو6 : 63 ، مر1 : 15 ) " الإنجيل الشفاهى " أو " التعليم الإلهى " ... 
ج ) والكتاب لم يذكر كل شئ : 
1 + لم يذكر كل ما فعله السيد المسيح ، ولا كل ما قاله ( يو21 : 25 ) ، 0 يو20 : 30 ، 31 ) ، ( لو4 : 40 ) ، ( مت4 : 23 ) . وماذا كان تعليم الرب في المجامع وكرازته ؟ ولم يذكر أيضاً ( مر1 : 21 ) . 
2 + وبعد قيامته ، حدث نفس الوضع ، فماذا قال لتلميذى عمواس : " وبدأ من موسى ومن جميع الأنبياء يشرح لهم الأمور المختصة به في جميع الكتب " ( لو24 : 27 ) . كل هذا وغيره لم يكتب .. وصل إلينا عن طريق التقليد ، وإن لم يكن كله فقد وصل بعضه على الأقل ... 
3 + ثم ماذا عن فترة الأربعين يوماً التى قضاها الرب مع تلاميذه من القيامة وحتى الصعود ؟ وماذا قال الرب عن الأمور المختصة بملموت الله ؟ ( اع1 : 3 ، مت28 : 20 ) فتاعليم السيد المسيح وصلت إلينا عن طريق التقليد أى التسليم الرسولى . 
4+ هل عظة السيد المسيح على الجبل ( متى5 : 7 ) هل هى عظلته على مدى أكثر من ثلاث سنوات ؟ ( يو6 : 63 ، 14 : 26 ) . 
5 + فالتقليد هو حياة الكنيسة ، أو هو الكنيسة الحية . 

*س17 : اكتب ضرورة أهمية " التقليد " مت تعليم الأباء الرسل ؟ *

أ ) إن رسلاً كثيرين لم يكتبوا رسائل ولكنهم تركوا تعاليماً وصلت إلينا بالتقليد . 
ب ) وبعض الرسل لا يمكن أن يكون كل تعليمهم وهو ما وصل إلينا فهم في الرسائل الموجودة في الكتاب ( رسائل بولس الرسول + الرسائل الجامعة ) . 
ج ) ولا شك أن رسل المسيح له المجد قد وضعوا انظمة للكنيسة . فما هى ؟ ( 2يو12 ) ، ( 3يو13 ، 14 ) " لأنى أرجو أن أتى إليكم وأتكلم فماً لفم " والتعليم الشفاهى والذى تسلمته الأجيال حتى وصل إلى ايامنا . 
أنظر ( 1كو11 : 34 ) ، ( تى1 : 5 ) ، ( 2تى2 : 2 ) . 
د ) ومثالاً لذلك تقديس يوم الأحد كيوم للرب . 
هـ ) في رسائل القديس بولس الرسول تشير إلى أنه كان يتسلم من الرب .. ( 1كو1 : 23 ) 
و ) وهناك أشياء أخرى أخذها الرسل عن طريق التقليد وسجلوها في رسائلهم : مثل 
1 – الخصومة بين رئيس الملائكة والشيطان على جسد موسى ( يه9 ) 
2 – وصف تلقى الشعب للشريعة من جبل مضطرم ( عب12 : 21 ) 
3 – ما ورد عن ضلالة بلعام ( رؤ2 : 14 ) مع ( عد24 : 25 ) . 
4 – نبوءة اخنوخ ( يه14 ، 15 ) . 
5 – وصية الختان ( تك17 ) قبل ان توجد الشريعة المكتوبة . 

س18 : ما هى فوائد التقليد ؟ وما هو التقليد السليم الصحيح وشروطه ؟ وما هى ( التقاليد الباطلة ) ؟ 
ج : أ ) من فوائد التقليد : 
1 – بالتقليد عرفنا الكتاب المقدس نفسه الذى وصل الينا وعرفناه بالتقليد ... 
2 – بالتقليد وصل إلينا كل تراث الكنيسة وكل نظمها وطقوسها . 
3 – التقليد هو الذى حفظ لنا الأيمان السليم . 
4 – وحفظ لنا بعض عقائد وتعاليم مثل : تقديس يوم الأحد ، رشم الصليب ، شريعة الزوجة الواحدة ، الصلاة على الراقدين ، عمل رتب الكهنوت . 
ب ) التقاليد الباطلة : 
- وهى التقاليد التى رفضها السيد المسيح ، ورفضها رسله الأطهار ، وترفضها الكنيسة وهى : 
1 – تقليد الكتبة والفريسيين ( متى15 : 3 ) . 
2 – التقاليد الخاطئة ( متى15 : 4 – 6 ) . 
3 – تقاليد الناس .. وليس حسب المسيح ( كو2 : 8 ) . 
ج) التقليد السليم الصحيح : 
1 – هو تعليم المسيح له المجد ( التقليد المقدس ) . 
2 – القتليد الرسولى = تعليم الآباء الرسل . 
3 – التقليد الكنسى = تعليم آباء الكنيسة الكبار أبطال الأيمان . 

س19 : من له حق التشريع في الكنيسة ؟ وهل أمر الأباء الرسل بحفظ التقاليد ؟ وهل للبروتستانت تقاليد أم لا ؟ 
ج : أ ) سلطة الكنيسة في التشريع : 
1 – هذا السلطان سلمه السيد الرب للآباء الرسل ( مت18 : 18 ) . 
2 – وبدأت الكنيسة عملها هذا بعقد أول مجمع كنسى في أورشليم سنة 45م ( اع15 ) . 
3 – ثم تولى عقد المجامع المقدسة ، المكانية والمسكونية .. واصدرت هذه المجامع تعليماً ونظما للكنيسة دخلت ضمن التقليد الكنسى . 
ب ) وقد أمر الآباء الرسل بحفظ التقاليد : 
1 – تمسكوا بالتقليدات ( 2تس2 : 2 – 15 ) 
2 – تجنبوا .. وليسي حسب التقليد ( 2تس3 : 6 ) . 
3 – وتحفظون التلقيدات ( 1كو11 : 2 ) . 
ج ) البروتستانت والتقاليد : 
1 – البروتستانت لهم تقاليد ، عبارة عن أنظمة خاصة بالعبادة لكل طائفة منهم ، فلهم صلوات ، وطقوس ، يحفظونها ويلتزمون بها . 
2 – وكذلك يراعون أقوال الآباء عندهم .. ولكن لا يلتزمون بهم ولا يسمونهم آباء بل مشاهير الأشخاص مثل : لوثر وكلفن ومودى .. إذ يعطون أهمية خاصة لكتابتهم ويضعونها في علم الباترولوجى .


----------



## asmicheal (28 مارس 2010)

هل الخلاص هو بالكلمة وليس بالماء ؟ 
كما في قول الرسول : " مطهراً إياها بغسل الماء بالكلمة " ( اف5 : 26 ) ، وكما في ( 1بط1: 23 ) " مولودين ثانية لا من زرع يفنى بل مما لا يفنى ، بكلمة الله الحية الباقية إلى الأبد " ، وكما في ( يع1 : 18 ) " شاء فولدنا بكلمة الحق " . 
_ج ) الخلاص يكون : _
          أ – الكلمة أولاً – الكرازة ( رو10 : 14 ) 
          ب – نتيجة لها يحدث الإيمان .. 
          ج – ونتيجة للإيمان تتم المعمودية .. 
          د – ونتيجة للمعمودية الخلاص والولادة الجديدة .. 
          هـ - التطهير يتم بالمعمودية ( غسل الماء ) 
و – " بغسل الماء بالكلمة " وليس بغسل الماء الذى هو الكلمة .. 
          ز – في النصوص التى لم يذكر فيها الإيمان ، هل الكلمة وحدها بدون إيمان كافية ؟! 
          ح – الأمور المفهمومة ضمناً لا داعى لتكرارها في كل مناسبة . 
          ط – هل عدم ذكر الإيمان في ( أف5 : 26 ، يع1 : 18 ، 1بط 1 : 23 ) يعنى عدم    أهمية الإيمان ولزومه ؟! 

*س11 : إذن ما هو مركز الماء في الخلاص والميلاد الثانى ( ضرورة الماء يو3 : 5 ) ؟ *

ج )     أ – ماءاً حقيقياً وليس رمزاً ( يو3 : 5 ) 
          ب – في معمودية كرنيليوس وأصحابه على يد القديس بطرس الرسول ( أع10 : 47 ، 48 ) 
          ج – في معمودية الخصى الحبشى ( أع8 ) 
 د – والماء له أهميته ورموزه : 
1 – فالماء يرمز على الحياة كما قصة الخلق ( تك1 :ة 2 ، 20 ) 
2 – وأحياناً إلى الروح القدس ( يو4 : 10 – 14 ) . 
3 – وفي عبور البحر الأحمر كان الماء يرمز للحياة والموت معاً .. 
4 – وفي لقان خميس العهد يرمز إلى التطهير ( يو13 : 10 ) 
هـ - لما طعن الجندى جنب المسيح له المجد خرج من جنبه " دم وماء " ( يو19 : 24 ) 
                   1 – إن دم المسيح يطهرنا من الخطية ...
                   2 – وهذا نناله بالماء في سر المعمودية . 
                   3 – في المعمودية تجتمع هذه الثلاثة في الشخص الواحد المعمد : أعنى الدم                       والروح والماء ( 1يو5 ة: 8 ) – ( الذين يشهدون في الأرض هم ثلاثة : الروح                    والماء والدم . والثلاثة هو في الواحد ) 
                   4 – في سر الافخارستيا يكون الدم ممزوجاً بالماء . 

*س12 : هل الماء له كل هذه الفاعلية ؟ *

ج ) أ – نعمان السريان والاغتسال في الأردن ( 2مل5 : 10 – 12 ) 
ب – فى شفاء المولود أعمى : " اذهب واغتسل .. فمضى واغتسل وأتى بصيراً " ( يو9 : 6 ، 7 ) . 
ج – ماء المعمودية ليس مجرد ماء بسيط عادى .. ( الماء والروح ) .. 

*س13 : أليس من الأفضل ان نقول إن المعمودية قيامة مع المسيح وليس موتاً للأن الموت لا يفيدنا بل يضرنا . وإنما القيامة هى التى تفيد ؟ *

ج ) أ – المعمودية هى موت مع المسيح وقيامة معه كما شرح ماربولس الرسول ( رو6 : 5 ، 8 ) 
ب – لا يجوز لإنسان أن يعتمد على فكرة ويخرج عن تعليم الكتاب .. 
 ج – ضرورة الموت في المعمودية ، وأهميته : 
1 + ليكن لنا شركة مع المسيح ( لأعرفة وقوة قيامته وشركة آلامه ، متشبهاً بموته ) ( فى3 : 10 ) ، ( غل2 : 20 ) 
2 + موت الطبيعة الفاسدة وأخذ طبيعة جديدة ( رو6 : 6 ، 7 ) . 
3 + إعتراف ضمنى بأننا كنا تحت حكم الموت " أمواتاً بالخطايا " .. 
4 + القيامة معناها القيامة من الموت ، فكيف يقوم من لم يمت ؟!! 

س14 : كيف يعتمد إنسان ليخلص من الخطيئة الأصلية ( الجدية ) إن كان قد ولد من والدين قد تعمدوا وتخلصنا من تلك الخطية ؟ 
ج – أ ) حكم الموت ورثناه من أدم وحواء مباشرة من الإنسان الأول وليس من الوالدين مباشرة ( رو5 : 12 ، 1كو15 : 22 ) . 
ب – حكم الموت على البشرية كلها . 
ج – الخلاص من الموت هو خلاص شخصى لكل فرد على حدة . 
د – الخلاص يحتاج إلى المعمودية والتوبة واٌلإيمان وباقى وسائط النعمة ...


----------



## asmicheal (28 مارس 2010)

مراجع الموضوع 

:download:

المراجع الهامة 
 1 – الكتاب المقدس . 
2 – دائرة المعارف الكتابية – أجزاء – دار الثقافة . 
3 – قاموس الكتاب المقدس . 
4 – فهرس الكتاب المقدس . 
5 – فهرس الموضوعات الكتبية 
6 – البابا شنودة الثالث – سنوات مع أسلئة الناس – الجزء الأول الطبعة الأولى – أكتوبر 1982 . 
7 -  سنوات مع أسئلة الناس – الجزء الثانى – الطبعة الولى يونيو 1983 . 
8 – القمص بولس باسيلى – المواعظ النموذجية – أجزاء . 
9 – القس منسى يوحنا – قارورة طيب كثيرة الثمن – مكتبة المحبة . 
10 – القس منسى يوحنا – يسوع المصلوب – مكتبة المحبة . 
11 – القمص مرقس داود – الدسقولية – مكتبة المحبة . 
12 – أرشيدياكون حبيب جرجس – عزاء المؤمنين – مكتبة المحبة . 
13 – معجم اللاهوت الكتابى – دابر المشرق / بيروت – لبنان . 
14 – القس منسى يوحنا – طريق السماء – مكتبة المحبة . 
15 – د / فيليبب أنماق – في متحف القلوب الكثيرة – ترجمة د . عزت ذكى . 
16 – أ / حبيب جرجس – سر التقوى – مكتبة المحبة . 
17 – د / عزت ذكى – الموت والخلود في الأديان – دار النشر للكنيسة السقفية . 
18 – القمص حنا غبريال – كتاب تجنيز الموتى – سنة 1928 . 
19 – الأم باسيليا شلينك – ماذا بعد الموت ؟ حقيقة السماء والجحيم . 
20 – كتاب الجبية أى السبع صلوات – مكتبة المحبة . 
21 – كتاب الخولاجى المقدس – الثلاثة قداسات . 
22 – أرشيدياكون بانوب عبده – كنوز النعمة – أجزاء . 
23 – حبيب سعيد – أديان العالم – دار النشر للكنيسة الأسقفية . 
24 – د / موريس تاوضروس – سمو الديانة المسيحية – الكلية الأكليريكية . 
25 – يوسف كرم – تاريخ الفلسفة اليونانية – 1953 . 
26 -   د/ زكريا ابراهيم – مشكلات فلسفية ( الإنسان ) دار المعارف . 
27 – د/ عزت ذكى – أضواء من عالم المجد – جمعية أصدقاء الكتاب . 
28 – الأب هنرى بولاد اليسوعى – ولادة الموت – محاضرات – دار العالم العربى . 
29 – الإيغومانوس ميخائيل مينا – علم اللاهوت – المجلد الثانى . 
30 – الأنبا غريغوريوس – علم الآخرة – مذكرة – الكلية الإكليريكية . 
31 – القس ابراهيم سعيد – المرشد الأمين في شرح الإنجيل المبين – مطبعة النيل المسيحية . 
32 – القس منسى يوحنا – حياة آدم – مكتبة المحبة . 
33 – الأنبا ايسيذوروس – البيانات الوافية والبراهين الثاقبة – 1887م . 
34 – تكلا رزق – روحانية العلم . 
35 – الأنبا غريغوريوس – مذكرات في اللاهوت الطقس – الكلية الاكليرية . 
36 – مجلة الكرازة – البسنة 8 – العدد – 41 – 14 أكتوبر 1977 – ص6 . 
37 – القمص شنودة السريان – الكنيسة المسيسحية في عصر الرسل . 
38 – ابن العسال – المجموع الصفوى – طبعة 1927 . 
39 – القمص صليب سوريال – مذكرات في القوانين – الكلية الإكليريكية . 
40 – كتاب التجنيز أى صلوة الموتى – بمعرفة صاحب مجلة صهيون – 1621 ش . 
41 – الأنبا متاؤوس الأسقف العام – الصلاة على المنتقلين وأوشية الراقدين . 
42 – سمعان سليدس – القول اليقين في صلاة عن المنتقلين . 
43 – القمص يوحنا سلامة – اللآلئ النفيسة ... ج2 –1625ش . 
44 – الصلاة العامة – للكنيسة الأسقفية . 
45 – القمص منقريوس عوض الله – منارة الأقداس .. – اجزاء . 
46 – رسالة المحبة 1961 / 1962 / 1965 . 
47 – مجلة الكرازة – السنة الأولى 1965 ، السنة الثانية 1966 . 
48 – القمص سيداروس عبد المسيح – الفردوس – مطبعة دار العالم العربى . 
49 – القمص سيداروس عبد المسيح – الجحيم أو الهاوية – مطبعة دار العالم العربى . 
50 – القمص سيداروس عبد المسيح – الملكوت – مطبعة دار العالم العربى . 
51 – القمص ويصا السريانى – أقوال الآباء عن حياة الدهر الآتى – مكتبة المحبة . 
52 – القمص سيداروس عبد المسيح – جهنم – إيرينى للطباعة . 
53 – قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث – تأملات في القيامة – ط1 – أبريل 1990 م 
54 – القمص متياس فريد – قيامة الموات للقديس كيرلس الأورشليمى . 
55 – د/ موريس تاوضروس – الجمئ الثانى والدينونة – تقديم الأنبا موسى الأسقف العام – مكتبة أسقفية الشباب- الطبعة الأولى – أبريل 1991 . 
56 – يوسف حبيب – في قيامة الموتى للقديس أنبا افرام السريانى – 1969م . 
57 – سامح كمال – كيف تقوم الأجساد للشهيد يوستينوس – 1987م . 
58 – الأنبا متاؤوس – روحانية صلوات التجنيز .. – يناير 1993 م 
59 – يوحنا ابن زكريا ابن السباع – الجوهرة النفسية في علوم الكنيسة . 
60 – القمص مرقس داود – شرح وتفسير القداس الإلهى – مكتبة المحبة . 



المصدر : http://alanbamarcos.com/anbamarcos_ar/colledgebooks/booksmenu.asp?book=1704


----------



## asmicheal (23 مايو 2010)

*** كيف[URL="http://www.ava-kyrillos.com/forums/f295/t29161/"] تتعذب [/URL]الروح[URL="http://www.ava-kyrillos.com/forums/f295/t29161/"] بالنار [/URL]الآبدية ؟؟؟ *** 
------------------------------- 

والاجابة لقداسة البابا شنودة الثالث اطال الله حياته لنا 

النار التى[URL="http://www.ava-kyrillos.com/forums/f295/t29161/"] تتعذب [/URL]بها[URL="http://www.ava-kyrillos.com/forums/f295/t29161/"] الروح [/URL]ليست هى النار المحسوسة التى يتعذب بها الجسد ... 

انما مجرد شعور[URL="http://www.ava-kyrillos.com/forums/f295/t29161/"] الروح [/URL]انها منفصلة - والى الابد - عن الله , وعن الملائكة , وعن القديسين , هذا عذاب بلا شك ما بعده عذاب ... 

شعورها بالخزى والعار , منذ ان ازيلت الاستار , وفتحت الاسفار , وكشفت الاسرار , وظهرت امام الكل بشاعات خطاياها وسقطاتها .. اى عذاب هذا ... 

شعورها انها فى الظلمة الخارجية , بينما كثير من معاصيرها فى نعيم ... المقارنة والحرمان يجلبان لها عذابا والما ... 

وايضا شعورها باليأس المخيف انها ستبقى هكذا الى الابد , ولا تغيير لمصيرها المرعب المحزن القاتم ... 

هذا هو عذاب[URL="http://www.ava-kyrillos.com/forums/f295/t29161/"] الروح [/URL], او بعض من عذابها .. وامامها خطاياها كلها , تؤلمها وتزعجها وتخجلها وتطاردها بقسوة واذلال ... 

سنوات مع اسئلة الناس لقداسة البابا


----------

